# Do MAC MA's REALLY hate it when we return things?



## Kalico (Mar 10, 2008)

I returned something to my MAC store a few months ago and the MA seemed a little snobbish. She made a big show of throwing the returned product in the garbage, like throwing a basketball through a hoop. I didn't know that returned products got tossed... Maybe I'm just being over sensitive but it seemed like she did it to be like, "Thanks, nice waste of product!" 

Now I have to return a lipstick that makes me look dead. I wish I hadn't let the MA talk me into buying it (1n). 

Anyone else get this feeling? Any MAC MA's out there who can offer input?

Sorry if this is in the wrong section!


----------



## MissVivaMac (Mar 10, 2008)

We definitely toss things that are returned, but the only time it irks me when people return things is when they bought it on a day where there is a minimum purchase.

Also, even if they did buy it on one of those days, as long as they do an exchange I do not mind, but it is tough to watch someone get around the minimum purchase rule. Sometimes people just abuse our return policy in general! They return the most used looking things, and sorry, but the last thing I want to be is a rent-a-center for make up...gross!

We used to have a stamp we could stamp purchases made on those days so they couldn't be returned.

Anyway, back to your post, another reason it is hard on us when you return things is because when something is returned, it is taken out of the initial artists sales goal/sales that we have made.


----------



## liv (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't returned anything yet, but I am an obsessive shopper, so I usually overthink about things before I buy them, read reviews, look around on here, etc.  However, I got close to returning Trax (I realized it made me look like I had redeye), but thankfully my sister had been wanting it, so I just gave it to her.  

I know it's crucial to the artist's sales that things don't get returned, but honestly, sometimes they do put a lot of heat on people to buy stuff, or the customer is meek and will listen to the MA and maybe buy more than s/he really wants to, and then returns it.  I know not all MA's are like this though; all the ones I've come across at MAC are very nice, try multiple things on me, without pressure to buy *everything* they used on me, and let me wander around and think about stuff before I make up my mind.  I've even left the area, gone to other mall stores, and come back and made my purchases.  

But yeah, people who bring back stuff they've obviously had forever/used a lot of....you shouldn't be able to exchange that.  And the stories on here where people get makeovers for events and then return it all the next day....not cool.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 10, 2008)

hmm... usually I'd think that returning a product would be annoying because of the paperwork and also dealing with the department store in terms of refund if the counter is in a department store.

lol. in my experience, returned products, if used or damaged, usually get sent back to the HQ and we have to fill in a complaint form.


----------



## fuzz (Mar 10, 2008)

I bought a few things once and and my sister bought me the same things as she knew i wanted it.I returned it all back and the MA was really nice bought it.Even complimented me on how the blush would look amazing on me.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

  Also, even if they did buy it on one of those days, as long as they do an exchange I do not mind, but it is tough to watch someone get around the minimum purchase rule.  
 
Who has a "minimum purchase rule?"  I've never experienced that.


I think it depends on the store and on the MA.  I've had MAs tell me to try it at home and if I don't like it, it can be brought back. I actually try not to return too often, because I don't want to become known as the customer who returns things, but I have done it on occasion and they are usually quite nice about it.  Only once or twice, have I received some attitude... but as I said, I rarely bring anything back.

Oh... and if I do a return, it's only one thing, I would never return more than that.  Returning a lot of items seems a bit much.  There must have been _something_ the buyer liked enough to keep.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 10, 2008)

Minimum purchase is for people who get makeovers and then need to spend $50ish on products. Returning them lets you have a "free" makeover and that's how people will get around it.

Anyway, I've had to return one thing and she didn't seem to mind but I still felt bad.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 10, 2008)

I understand (and its happened to me before) where something looks alright swatched in store but doesn't look right when you get it home, but i feel guilty returning it (and have only done so once). There are some ppl (and I'm not trying to say its you) who habitually buy a ton of a collection, go home, and return more than they keep. its just sick to think all that gets tossed b/c someone couldn't make better purchasing decisions, and all that definitely adds up and we'll be bitching about it down the line when prices continue to go up.

I sometimes wonder if in North America we should adopt the more European policies I've heard discussed here where there would be limited allowances for returns.


----------



## Chikky (Mar 10, 2008)

I had to return one thing to MAC ever. And it was because the MUA that sold me the stuff grabbed the wrong lipstick color. No biggie, but I didn't realize that until I was home, and (this is habit from when I worked at a different MU counter) wiped the lipstick on a tissue before using it... And it was a totally dark color when I'd decided to try a neutral! Hehe.

I felt awful because I'd opened it at all... Though I didn't technically use it, I felt bad. But they seemed really apologetic when I took it back. Though I wasn't mad. I felt more bad that I had to return it. I exchanged for the right color, though, too.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't work for MAC.. but I do work for Lauder.

I will happily return anything (It's our store policy to do so) but here are some exceptions.  

-No box, no receipt.  Worst case scenario, a manager would just rather have you exchange it for a product of the same nature, so the store gets some sort of credit.  One way to keep this from happening is hanging on to a products box for a couple of days until you are sure you're going to keep it.  Receipts come and go, but that box has a little tiny customer return label on it that makes my job a lot easier!

-After the 180 day return policy.  Don't bring me a used gross ass clumpy dried out mascara you bought 9 months ago and tell me "It just didn't work out for you."  Same thing goes with any skincare products.  I once had a lady try and return an empty moisturizer jar!!  Nuh huh that just doesn't fly.

-Don't bring me back something I begged you to try on at the counter, but you refused.  I once had a girl who was really unsure about a lipstick color.  I offered to sanitize it so she could try it on, but she just wouldn't.  She bought the lipstick, went out into the mall, put it on, hated it, and brought it back literally *five minutes* later.  If your not sure of something please let a MA clean and sanitize it for you so you can try it.  This is why we have testers!  At least swatch it on your hand so you know what it's going to look like on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you must return it, so be it.  But at least wait a few hours.  LOL.


----------



## cosMEtix (Mar 11, 2008)

what DO they do with all that stuff we return...?  is is always just tossed?


----------



## caramel_kisses (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm having anxiety about this right now.  I hate going to the closest store to me because they push so hard on the sale and I end up getting talked into things.  And I feel guilty returning cosmetics, but I also feel stupid holding onto things I'll never use.

One MA just talked me into a lipstick that I absolutely hate, it looks too dark for my taste, and I HAVE to wear lipglass with it for me to be ok with it.  I shouldn't feel guilty about it, but I do.


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've returned things at MAC and i personally like their return policy, it shows that they have faith in their product. 
I did return an eyeliner once and didn't get hassled or anything. I think it depends on the day you go and the mood that the MA is in, sometimes they're just having a bad day, what can you say. Recently i got kinda pressured into buying a foundation and it looked ok in the store, but when i got home it made me look like i was trying to put on a fake tan. I really appreciated the return policy then also. Makeup is a funny thing, sometimes it looks one way in one light and you love it, then the next day your like heeeey what the hell!!
but i also hate people that abuse this right, its a right, dont buy a product use the crap out of it and then return it!!! 
And Violet, that story would make me sooo upset also!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I haven't returned anything yet, but I am an obsessive shopper, so I usually overthink about things before I buy them, read reviews, look around on here, etc.  However, I got close to returning Trax (I realized it made me look like I had redeye), but thankfully my sister had been wanting it, so I just gave it to her._

 


Ahhh...trax.  I had the same issues so I gave it to my sister in law. I looked like I had two big black eyes!  

I am the same way about the obsessive shopping, I hate returning make up so I make damn sure I know what I am buying.  If I get it home and I find I dont like it or can't make it work, the next time I go in I will ask for suggestions on how to use it or other products that will make it look better...which always leads to buying more stuff...but I am ok with that!  And usually this works out pretty well for me, I don't really have any products that I don't use.

The only thing I have ever returned was a tube of Zoom Lash...because that stuff sucked. And I ended just exchanging for something else, so it worked out.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't work for MAC, but we have a liberal return policy at Sephora, and the only things about it that bother me are when people bring in $300 and $400 worth of unused items that are most likely stolen or purchased in the cheap at other retailers and get gift cards up the ying yang.
I also hate when people return shit that's easily tried on in the store, like lipstick and lipgloss and things like that.  If you didn't like the lipstick when you wore it the day you tried it on, then you probably aren't gonna like it at home if you buy it.  
And "regulars;" people who return and exchange the same things over and over so that they essentially aren't really paying for it; kind of renting it in essence.
I also hate when people bring back products that are like totally used and go "It said I would see in results in blahblahblah days/weeks/whatever and I didn't see anything."  That means don't REpurchase it.  It doesn't mean return the whole thing empty.  That's like eating a whole 3 course meal at a restaurant and then not wanting to pay because it "wasn't good."  Lame as hell.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cosMEtix* 

 
_what DO they do with all that stuff we return...?  is is always just tossed?_

 
A few weeks ago, I asked for a 2N gloss and was sold a 2N lipstick.  (I didn't even check to see that the MA gave me the right thing and they didn't show me before I paid.)

Anyway, I had to exchange it.  That lipstick was never even opened, but I know they have to toss it.

I've often wondered, couldn't they use a BNIB return _as a tester_?


----------



## Chikky (Mar 11, 2008)

That's what I hope they did with my return. I'd feel awful for it to be a waste of a perfectly good product.


----------



## calbear (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_
I've often wondered, couldn't they use a BNIB return as a tester?_

 
Nope it get's tossed.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been told you cannot return used products. 
I bought painterly p/p which looked like the right colour in the store but when I got home I realised it was too dark. When I took it back they didn't even notice I'd used it so they swapped it for bare study.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I don't work for MAC, but we have a liberal return policy at Sephora, and the only things about it that bother me are when people bring in $300 and $400 worth of unused items that are most likely stolen or purchased in the cheap at other retailers and get gift cards up the ying yang.
I also hate when people return shit that's easily tried on in the store, like lipstick and lipgloss and things like that.  If you didn't like the lipstick when you wore it the day you tried it on, then you probably aren't gonna like it at home if you buy it.  
And "regulars;" people who return and exchange the same things over and over so that they essentially aren't really paying for it; kind of renting it in essence.
I also hate when people bring back products that are like totally used and go "It said I would see in results in blahblahblah days/weeks/whatever and I didn't see anything."  That means don't REpurchase it.  It doesn't mean return the whole thing empty.  That's like eating a whole 3 course meal at a restaurant and then not wanting to pay because it "wasn't good."  Lame as hell._

 

Amen!


----------



## User49 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm still a fairly new ma at mac, but I always give the customer the benefit of the doubt when it comes to returns. As a huge mac fan I have had my fair share of expensive mistakes so I know that it's important to be fair. I think no matter what the situation the way that the ma you described behaved seemed a little bit unprofessional... You shouldn't be made to feel bad for returning something. However we wouldn't put a returned product out as a tester for hygiene reasons. You never know what people do with the products so the company has to be 100% safe about things. xx


----------



## Kalico (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't return things on a usual basis. I spend a stupid amount of money at MAC and have only returned two products now (I just did the return I was dreading). I wish the MA hadn't pushed me to buy it when I didn't want it in the first place. It's not really her fault though, no body made me give up my money but me.

When a return is made, does it come out of the MA's goals that is doing the return, or the MA who made the sale in the first place? I'd feel horrible if it affects the MA doing the return!


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 11, 2008)

I've never returned items! I'm a very savy shopper, and what I buy I use, or trade..

If people didn't waste so much by returning so much, maybe prices wouldn't go higher!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 11, 2008)

i had to return a studio fix at mac once. well not really return but exchange.. then again it wasnt really my fault. the MA gave me the wrong box. 
but yea, i sorta stray from talking to a MA for too much help, only bc i dont wanna get pressured into buying something and regretting it later or not bringing enough money (cash helps me to limit my spending for the days lOl). but MAs are really helpful. 
i just hate to return things that someone sold to me. if they get comission on the product that i bought i try to resell it or give it to a friend just to avoid taking the  $$ away from the MA.


----------



## BohemianSheila (Mar 11, 2008)

I've developed a great relationship with the MAs at the counter I frequent. They know I'm passionate about MAC but they don't pressure me either. It works great. Because they know me, if I do have a problem with the product they will return it no problem - a) because I don't just return things & b) a spend a heckuva lotta money, so they keep me happy. I also try to swap if I get bored with a product because I hate the fact that the product would be thrown away.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 11, 2008)

i bought the 217 brush again cuz i forgot that i already had it so i have to go return it. they don't toss those away do they? cuz i'd feel really bad if they did. i didn't even open it, it's still in it's plastic sleeve.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 11, 2008)

I've never returned anything to MAC - or to any other cosmetics company. I reckon that _I_ made the decision to buy, so it's my bad judgment if it doesn't look all that good on me.

I didn't realise until quite recently that all MAC returns are binned, even if the item is returned literally minutes after the sale. Knowing this has made me think a little differently about my purchases e.g. I ordered Neutral Pink last week and when it arrived, I wasn't entirely sure about how the colour would look on me. Returning it would have meant it was ditched and that I would have effectively taken one of an already limited product "off the market" and out of circulation.

Instead, I decided to test it carefully with a clean brush and eBay it if it really wasn't a good shade for me. That way, I'd be able to recoup most of my money and make sure that someone else who wanted the product could have it. 

Hmm, that perhaps made me sound a little sanctimonious like I think I'm some sort of amazing do-gooder, but I know I'd be totally fed-up to think that something I wanted was sold out because someone had bought the last one on a whim and then changed their mind an hour later!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah.. instead of tossing it away they should giveit to me. 
it seemed kind of rude that the MA would throw it like that. but it is a waste of an expensve product.


----------



## Chikky (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_I've never returned items! I'm a very savy shopper, and what I buy I use, or trade..

If people didn't waste so much by returning so much, maybe prices wouldn't go higher!_

 
Well, so am I... But if the MUA is the one who put the wrong color in the bag that's not really my fault. It's not always because the shopper is careless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

  I've developed a great relationship with the MAs at the counter I frequent. They know I'm passionate about MAC but they don't pressure me either. It works great.  
 
Here here. Me too. I love the gals at the counter near here (though I really miss the one guy who really hooked me up. I think he got promoted though, so good on him!)


----------



## liv (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Instead, I decided to test it carefully with a clean brush and eBay it if it really wasn't a good shade for me. That way, I'd be able to recoup most of my money and make sure that someone else who wanted the product could have it. 

Hmm, that perhaps made me sound a little sanctimonious like I think I'm some sort of amazing do-gooder, but I know I'd be totally fed-up to think that something I wanted was sold out because someone had bought the last one on a whim and then changed their mind an hour later!_

 
That's a bit deceitful of you actually, as you aren't allowed to sell tested items on eBay, no matter how "lightly" you tested them.  You'd be better off selling them here on on LJ and selling them honestly.  I'd be more than a bit peeved if a product I bought was listed as BNIB and I realized it wasn't (I'm quite anal about the hatchmarks, and I can tell when they're smudged)

I still see no problem with occasional returns as long as you aren't "renting" what you're returning and then re-buying or other schemes.  The customer isn't always right with what they buy, and I don't feel like the SA's should give them undue grief because of this.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_That's a bit deceitful of you actually, as you aren't allowed to sell tested items on eBay, no matter how "lightly" you tested them.  You'd be better off selling them here on on LJ and selling them honestly._

 
I think you're making an unfair assumption there that I've listed a tested item as BNIB when that's simply not the case. I have never, ever been dishonest when listing an item on eBay - or selling it elsewhere for that matter. I've always made it absolutely clear if an item has been tested and am sure to include clear, close up photos so potential bidders can make up their own minds about the condition of the item I'm selling and whether or not it's acceptable to them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_(I'm quite anal about the hatchmarks, and I can tell when they're smudged)_

 
I'm sure you can, but if they _were _smudged on something I was selling, I would state the fact and show that in my photos; I certainly wouldn't try to mislead anyone.


----------



## liv (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I think you're making an unfair assumption there that I've listed a tested item as BNIB when that's simply not the case. I have never, ever been dishonest when listing an item on eBay - or selling it elsewhere for that matter. I've always made it absolutely clear if an item has been tested and am sure to include clear, close up photos so potential bidders can make up their own minds about the condition of the item I'm selling and whether or not it's acceptable to them.


I'm sure you can, but if they were smudged on something I was selling, I would state the fact and show that in my photos; I certainly wouldn't try to mislead anyone._

 
I understand what you are saying, but the fact is, eBay's rules are that you can't sell tested makeup...period.  Yes, I know that people still list things that have been used/tested/swiped/whatever but listing it on eBay implies that it is Brand New and untested.  And if you do state that you had tested it, you are not conforming to eBay's standards, and I don't think that you should be selling it on there.  I'm sorry if this came off as rude, but I don't think it's fair that you say that you "will leave it up to the seller to decide" while there are rules in place that should make it clear about what you are buying.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_And if you do state that you had tested it, you are not conforming to eBay's standards, and I don't think that you should be selling it on there._

 
I'm unaware of this restriction and I believe it may be due to a difference in policy between ebay.co.uk and ebay.com. I read through the prohibited and restricted items help page on the UK site to double check and there's nothing about used cosmetics. However, there certainly _is _on the US site. I'm in the UK, selling within the UK and when you're listing an item in the make-up categories, 'used' is one of the options in the item specifics.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 11, 2008)

9:37:39 PM  System
Initial Question/Comment: Selling Your Item
9:37:44 PM  System
Thank you for contacting eBay Live Help!
9:37:44 PM  System
You are successfully connected to eBay Live Help. Please hold for the next available Live Help Agent.
9:38:40 PM  System
We appreciate your patience. You will be able to type in your question as soon as you are connected with a Live Help Agent. Please continue to hold for the next available representative.
9:39:40 PM  System
Ray M. has joined this session!
9:39:40 PM  System
Connected with Ray M.
9:39:50 PM  Ray M.
;Hello, thank you for waiting and welcome to eBay Live Help! My name is Ray. If you're a registered member, may I please start by having you confirm your User ID and first name?
9:39:59 PM  [email protected]
-------------------------
9:40:41 PM  Ray M.
Hello there. How may I help you today?
9:40:53 PM  [email protected]
*I would like to know if when selling cosmetics...is it okay to sell used cosmetics if listed as such*
9:43:50 PM  Ray M.
*As what I know Stella, it is not allowed in eBay.*
9:44:08 PM  Ray M.
*But for you to make sure, I would suggest to contact our Listing Policy team in regards to this.*
9:44:33 PM  Ray M.
For them to give you instructions and complete information about prohibited items on eBay.
9:44:42 PM  Ray M.
Would that be alright?
9:44:43 PM  [email protected]
ok, so makeup is not allowed to be sold as used, only new? DO you know why that is, when we can sell other items as used?
9:44:54 PM  [email protected]
ok
9:46:16 PM  [email protected]
thanks
9:46:42 PM  Ray M.
I'm sorry but our Listing Policy team are the department who can give you details on this.
9:46:57 PM  [email protected]
thank you! b ye


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 11, 2008)

I would not really care if I were the employee processing the return. Its just mere loose change coming out of a gigantic,wealthy corporations pocket.

Most people keep most of their purchases anyway. I have never gotten an attitude. No body at my MAC counter would even dare, knowing how much I have blown there!Haha...
I don't return often, only if I really hate it. Like the 2006 holiday brush set that was just plain sub-par. I got all full sized brushes instead.
Some people do abuse liberal return policies which is a shame because they may ruin it for us someday..
If you try something a few times and it sucks you should know then and there,not until its all most empty or all gone. That is just tacky.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_i bought the 217 brush again cuz i forgot that i already had it so i have to go return it. they don't toss those away do they? cuz i'd feel really bad if they did. i didn't even open it, it's still in it's plastic sleeve._

 
returned brushes are made into testers for our brushbelts.


----------



## BRosa (Mar 12, 2008)

The way I see this is really simple: As with any other high priced-high quality brand, I think I am entitled to get the best product.  If I buy something because the MA talked me into it and then I go home and don´t like it, I expect that when I return it, I will be treated with the same respect and joy as when they were selling me the product (and I do treat people with respect). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even if the MA didn´t help me, if I just went to the counter/store and bought something, I should feel confident that I can return it if I don´t like it later (after all, they tell me I have 30 days to return it) and I will be treated okay.  

Why should I feel bad, or the MA has to make me feel terrible, when for my part I have to go all the way back to the store to return it, spending time that I probably don´t have?  The job is not only to sell, but to satisfy the customer, leave us so happy we will gladly return to the store many more times in the future.  I can understand they made a mistake on recommending a product, but I cannot accept bad attitudes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In my experience I´ve never returned products, I´ve exchanged the ones I don´t like.  Once I was treated super cool, the other not so great (I bought a brush, the 209, the MA put it on the bag --I didn´t check it on the store. When I got home, I saw it was all stained in the metal part, terrible.  I ran back to the store --spending time I did not have-- and the lady just looked at me as if I´ve done something to the brush. I was so shocked.  I´ve been buying my brushes online since then).


But yes, I completely understand the MA´s being angry with customer who go around the minimum purchase rule, that´s just plain cheating and stealing.


----------



## lah_knee (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_I would not really care if I were the employee processing the return. Its just mere loose change coming out of a gigantic,wealthy corporations pocket.

Most people keep most of their purchases anyway. I have never gotten an attitude. No body at my MAC counter would even dare, knowing how much I have blown there!Haha...
I don't return often, only if I really hate it. Like the 2006 holiday brush set that was just plain sub-par. I got all full sized brushes instead.
Some people do abuse liberal return policies which is a shame because they may ruin it for us someday..
If you try something a few times and it sucks you should know then and there,not until its all most empty or all gone. That is just tacky._

 

its not about loose change coming out of a big corporations pocket. i could care less about that. its more the fact that we spend the time picking colors out, trying things on, and educating our customers. i try to demo every product on everyone so that they feel comfortable with it. sometimes i do get those ones that refuse to try it on and that sucks cuz more than likely it will be returned. what puzzles me is when people try things, love it and then come back and return it. 

case and point today, i got a 60 dollar return and a co worker processed it for me because i wasnt there yet. i remember the woman too. she tried on an eyeliner, a lipliner and a lipstick and loved them all. when she was returning it, my co worker was investigating asking if she wasnt happy with the products and she said she didnt like them and that a friend told her mac is too heavy for everyday wear (i hate when people say that BTW) and so my co worker informed her that was false and tried to educate her but the woman snapped and said "will you just stop asking questions and do the return" .... how rude. 

i also hate when girls get their makeup done on a weekend when its a 50 dollar minimum and they return it the next day/week/whatever. RUDE. we arent charging a fee, we just ask that you buy some makeup! not even, you can get wipes or skincare! today a girl returned $325 of makeup she bought when she got her makeup done. she placed the big bag on the counter and said quite nonchalantly, "i want to return this... i have all this at home already"  UM REALLY? 
it sucks cuz the poor guy that did her makeup and sold it to her was -$325 when he came to work.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2008)

if someone has a return, most of the time it is a genuine return or exchange.  i have no problem with that.  its when they:
-return product that was required for a makeup appt.
-return stuff that is more than 1/4 used.  you don't use more than 1/4 of a product in a week, and you don't need longer than that to know if it works for you or not.
-return product from a collection that came out months ago.  again, you really only need a week.  not 3 months.

again, most returns i'm cool with, and can usually make them into an exchange.

btw, don't say that an MA talked you into buying a product.  own up to the fact that you can't stand your ground and not buy something you don't want.  if they suggest something and you aren't feeling it, don't buy it.  someone can shove a product down my throat all they want.  if i don't like/want/need, i don't buy it.


----------



## liv (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_again, most returns i'm cool with, and can usually make them into an exchange.

btw, don't say that an MA talked you into buying a product.  own up to the fact that you can't stand your ground and not buy something you don't want.  if they suggest something and you aren't feeling it, don't buy it.  someone can shove a product down my throat all they want.  if i don't like/want/need, i don't buy it._

 
I agree, if I do need to return anything, I'll most likely end up just getting something else, that way the MA doesn't lose the sale, and I am not stuck with something that I don't want/like/need.

I disagree, I have a relative that I tell not to go to the makeup counter without me or someone else, because she is so intimidated by the MA (she doesn't know a lot about makeup, and doesn't have a lot of confidence about knowing what suits her), so she has been strongly pushed to buy things that she realized when she got home didn't have any use for.  I understand that it is the customer's job to TELL the MA what they want when they request a makeover/advice, but if you aren't really sure, it's easy to be overwhelmed with all the product they push in a single makeup application (even though this is what they are supposed to do to reach their goal).  In one eye makeover alone, the MA used on me an under eye cream, one Paint, one Shadestick, 4 shadows, 2 liners, and 1 mascara, and they can make it seem as if you need it ALL.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Mar 12, 2008)

I hate when people return things like eyeshadows.  You can tell whether or not you like it when you buy it, it is just based on the dang colour!  I have no problem doing returns for stuff that broke people out, gave them reactions, etc.  But "I didn't like the colour" just makes me crazy.  Also, make up artists don't force people into buying anything.  We also get a lot of "the MA made me buy it and I didn't even want it".  Sorry hon, she doesn't own your wallet.  You don't have to buy anything if you don't want to!!! Get a grip on yourself!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowWhiteQueen* 

 
_I hate when people return things like eyeshadows. You can tell whether or not you like it when you buy it, it is just based on the dang colour! I have no problem doing returns for stuff that broke people out, gave them reactions, etc. But "I didn't like the colour" just makes me crazy. Also, make up artists don't force people into buying anything. We also get a lot of "the MA made me buy it and I didn't even want it". Sorry hon, she doesn't own your wallet. You don't have to buy anything if you don't want to!!! Get a grip on yourself!_

 
exactly!  if you didn't like the color in the first place, why'd you buy it?  and the only person i make do anything is myself.  i have no control over anyone else.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2008)

You all are absolutely right.  No one can MAKE you purchase anything.  They can, HOWEVER, give the hard sell and pressure the hell out of you.  I think most people have fallen prey to that at some point or another in some retail situtation.  You really do have to learn to say no and be comfortable saying no, which a lot of people are not.  I have to do it all the time and even when the MA or sales associate walks away pissed or has an attitude or hovers over me I feel good about telling them no.  The reality is that if I don't want it, I don't want it.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah it's understandable if something makes you breakout but picking the wrong e/s colour is your own fault. I bought family silver e/s duo and hate it but I still wont return it. I didn't realise the sparkles would go EVERYWHERE.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 12, 2008)

Some MA's have seem kind of snobbish, but others are real nice about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I guess it just depends who you get.


----------



## labellavita7 (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is something I felt bad about, but it was legitimate.

At Sephora a couple weeks ago, they were doing complementary Stila makeovers, so a friend and I decided to get them done.  Afterwards I purchased the sun gel that she used.  The next day, I used the sun gel exactly where she did, just like she did, and it looked great, but after a couple days I started getting acne directly where I used the sun gel.  My skin is not acne prone at all, in fact, I can count the pimples I've had on one hand.  Since this was the only new product I've used in ages, it had to be it, so I had to return it for making me break out.  I felt bad since I bought it after the makeover, but I can't keep something that caused my skin to go nuts, you know?  The sales girl there gave me the worst attitude, but I never return things, and it was for a legitimate reason.

I feel bad still lol


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't know they toss returns until now but a few months back I SWEAR I bought a returned item.  It said so on the receipt and that is how I knew it was returned.  I wonder if I still have the receipt...  It didn't look used at all so I kept it.

I'm feeling a little guilty that I'm going to have to return a moisture foundation since I had a makeover this weekend.  I'm allergic to certain sunscreens/sunblocks because within an hour of the makeover I was scratching my face and eyes off.   My purchase with the foundation returned is still way over the minimum purchase so I don't feel too guilty.  I need to cool down on my hauling!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_btw, don't say that an MA talked you into buying a product.  own up to the fact that you can't stand your ground and not buy something you don't want.  if they suggest something and you aren't feeling it, don't buy it.  someone can shove a product down my throat all they want.  if i don't like/want/need, i don't buy it._

 
Well, my second post explains my feelings on this.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think MA's should have to care when you return something.  If the MA's have to fill out a bunch of paperwork/stay after hours or miss helping customers that is wrong on mac's part.  They shouldn't make it to where ma's have to have a certain quota to work for mac or they should have other factors whether or not to keep you employed with them.  In the end it turns the customer off if she/he feels like they were doing something wrong by returning something.  This is excluding the people that consistently abuse their return policy.

ETA: I've never had a problem returning anything.


----------



## Kalico (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, when it comes down to it... I think it's about customer service. I've worked in retail a stupidly long time, and yeah - wasted product really sucks, so does losing out on sales, but come on. Manners? People realize all the time that something doesn't look good on them after they've bought it. It's not the end of the world. And not everyone is abusing the system just because they don't have an allergic reaction.

Like I said, this is NOT a regular thing!


----------



## silentkite (Mar 12, 2008)

Living in Australia, I find it hard to get my head around the concept of returning makeup. Here you can only return if there is something wrong with it, or you have a reaction. You can't return something that has been used just because you change your mind about it.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 12, 2008)

I heard when you return MAC items, they sanitize it and use those products as testers at the counter.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_I heard when you return MAC items, they sanitize it and use those products as testers at the counter._

 
Ew!! no. they're not allowed to do that. and if they are, they should get a talkin' to. 

when a mac item is returned, it needs to be sent back in order for them to track their returns/inventory better. it's very important towards the end of the year when inventory comes around. counter managers can get in trouble if their %'s are super high in loss! and that usually comes from damages not being properly scanned/put in the 'damages' bin (and tester boxes).

They don't throw the damages away, but always put them in a damage bin, and sometimes it can be behind the registers and look like a trash can.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_9:40:53 PM  [email protected]
*I would like to know if when selling cosmetics...is it okay to sell used cosmetics if listed as such*
9:43:50 PM  Ray M.
*As what I know Stella, it is not allowed in eBay.*_

 
I appreciate the effort you've gone to with this, but there is a clear difference between what is prohibited on the UK site (prohibited UK items) and what is prohibited on the US site (prohibited US items).

Used cosmetics can be sold on the UK site; I am in the UK, selling within the UK. As you're in the US, I'm assuming that you're using ebay.com and therefore speaking to a US eBay representative whose responses will be based on the US site policies.


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 12, 2008)

for any one who crys about me returning something i payed for will get it trowed back in their face,do your job and dont bitch at us for wanting our well earned money back 

but for the people who buys a ton and return it used i dont agree with that  at all.

id like to add i never had some one be rude when i return a item at any store .


----------



## little teaser (Mar 12, 2008)

i dont return things often but when i do need to, i have no guilt in doing so.
i dont like the third degree as to "why" im returning it, there the ones that make the rules with there return policy,if you dont like it then change it, being rude  to the customer isnt going to make it better


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentkite* 

 
_Living in Australia, I find it hard to get my head around the concept of returning makeup. Here you can only return if there is something wrong with it, or you have a reaction. You can't return something that has been used just because you change your mind about it._

 
I live in the Netherlands and we don't have a return policy for used make-up/skincare either, so I'm pretty picky when it comes to buying make-up, especially foundation. I always find it very peculiar how easy people in the U.S. can return used items, you don't return used underwear either, do you ? 

What really sets me off is the fact that, even though we don't have a return policy in most European countries, make-up is still over twice as expensive as in the U.S. It's like we Euro (and Aussie) girls are getting punished for the fact that other people (can) return a lot of used make-up items.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_I live in the Netherlands and we don't have a return policy for used make-up/skincare either, so I'm pretty picky when it comes to buying make-up, especially foundation. I always find it very peculiar how easy people in the U.S. can return used items, you don't return used underwear either, do you ? 

What really sets me off is the fact that, even though we don't have a return policy in most European countries, make-up is still over twice as expensive as in the U.S. It's like we Euro (and Aussie) girls are getting punished for the fact that other people (can) return a lot of used make-up items._

 
Sadly, you can return underwear if it still has the tag with it at some places. I've seen people do it.  Always wash your underwear before you wear it!

I think a good company should refund/exchange items.  

Other countries aren't totally getting punished though. 
I know makeup is expensive in other countries, but our dollar is weak right now, so you have to factor that in.  What seems like a good deal really isn't that great to us because inflation is a problem.  Now if you came to the U.S. and used your money you'd be able to get a lot of stuff.  To other countries where the dollar is stronger, the U.S. is on sale.  If you watch our economic news we are about or already in a recession, people are losing their homes because of the mortgage crisis and decent jobs that cover basic necessities are increasingly hard to get.  I could easily go on about it.   The middle class is going away and many are getting to the point where having a bit of makeup is just a dream.    I know we've cut back on buying things and we have put off taking a vacation because it's too expensive to go anywhere.  Gas prices are so high and we don't have public transportation that is great here.  Everything is so spread out you have to have a car to do anything unless you live in the city.  
Sorry for my little rant, but it's not so easy over here right now.


----------



## lara (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_for any one who crys about me returning something i payed for will get it trowed back in their face,do your job and dont bitch at us for wanting our well earned money back_

 
Man, I'd hate to have you as a customer. Who needs that sort of aggression?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

In other countries where you can't return makeup is it just mac's policy or is it a law?


----------



## mae13 (Mar 12, 2008)

From what i know, it's not just MAC in those countries...it's ALL make-up brands. I don't know if it's a matter of law or just very strong custom.

Some stores here in Canada are iffy on make-up returns too. For example, I've told at Shopper's Drug Mart that I can return make-up that's been opened if I have a reaction to it. I had to return a sealed powder because upon taking it home I realized it was too light. Because I was returning it to a different store, they only let me exchange it, which was fine by me. (I assume that had to do with their bottom line, in terms of balancing their sales vs. returns losses. If they didn't make the sale, they didn't want to take the loss.)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_From what i know, it's not just MAC in those countries...it's ALL make-up brands. I don't know if it's a matter of law or just very strong custom.

Some stores here in Canada are iffy on make-up returns too. For example, I've told at Shopper's Drug Mart that I can return make-up that's been opened if I have a reaction to it. I had to return a sealed powder because upon taking it home I realized it was too light. Because I was returning it to a different store, they only let me exchange it, which was fine by me. (I assume that had to do with their bottom line, in terms of balancing their sales vs. returns losses. If they didn't make the sale, they didn't want to take the loss.)_

 

How are you supposed to prove you had a reaction to it?  Have a doctor's note?   I kind of like the no returns idea when people abuse it as much as they do, like using up a product then saying it didn't work out, but for the most part i think the company should be willing to give people their money back for a certain amount of time. 
Some stores even have a little saying "No sale is ever final" meaning they accept returns under most circumstances if you have the receipt.


----------



## Dianora (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_you don't return used underwear either, do you ?_

 
When I worked at Victoria's Secret years ago, we would take back used underwear...we'd just damage them out of the inventory, put them in a plastic bag and seal it and toss it on the back cashwrap desk.

There have been times since then when, as a customer, I'd buy underwear in a 3 for $25 sale or something like that and wear one pair of the three only to discover they're too small...I can NEVER bring myself to return the worn ones, even though I know they'd probably take them. I just go and exchange the two unworn ones with the tags still on them and see the worn pair as a loss I took. Because, ew!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_When I worked at Victoria's Secret years ago, we would take back used underwear...we'd just damage them out of the inventory, put them in a plastic bag and seal it and toss it on the back cashwrap desk.

There have been times since then when, as a customer, I'd buy underwear in a 3 for $25 sale or something like that and wear one pair of the three only to discover they're too small...I can NEVER bring myself to return the worn ones, even though I know they'd probably take them. I just go and exchange the two unworn ones with the tags still on them and see the worn pair as a loss I took. Because, ew!_

 
I know, I'd never even consider returning used underwear.  I'm not a big returner personally, because when I buy something I've looked it over and am satisfied. and if I have doubts about wanting my money back later, it means i don't want it bad enough.  I don't return gifts because that would make me feel awful.
To mac so far i've only returned an msf that made me break out and and a khol power pencil because it literally ran down my eyes.  Since i am lucky enough to be able to go to mac I can try things on.  i feel its pretty unnecessary to have to return something I tried out in most circumstances.  
When I worked in retail it also hurt our sales averages when people returned things.  Inside I'd kinda cringe, but it was my job to put on a happy face and follow company return policy.  Never be rude, that would get you fired if a manager was there.    A happy customer tells 3 people about your company and  an unhappy tells 10 people! This is so true!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Sadly, you can return underwear if it still has the tag with it at some places. I've seen people do it.  Always wash your underwear before you wear it!
_


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 12, 2008)

I was apprehensive at first about returning things but it's still been quite rare.  The latest is because the MA gave the wrong polish after the makeover and altho I returned it at another store, I told the girl doing the exchange I didn't even take it out of the box.  She thanked me and said she'll put it up on the shelf then.

So I'm just curious... do _all_ products go into the bin or just ones which would deal with people's face/skin?  Of course, the MA was completely relying on my honesty, but is she allowed to put the polish back up for sale at all?


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I was apprehensive at first about returning things but it's still been quite rare.  The latest is because the MA gave the wrong polish after the makeover and altho I returned it at another store, I told the girl doing the exchange I didn't even take it out of the box.  She thanked me and said she'll put it up on the shelf then.

So I'm just curious... do all products go into the bin or just ones which would deal with people's face/skin?  Of course, the MA was completely relying on my honesty, but is she allowed to put the polish back up for sale at all?_

 
All products go in the bin-even if someone comes in and says they never touched it.  We do that to make sure everything you buy is safe. I know some counters use returned brushes as testers, but we still put them in the bin. 

I wanted to mention why we sometimes ask questions when someone returns something.  Personally,if it was my sale, I ask because I want to know if I recommended something wrong, or how I can find something better for that person.  It isn't to be snotty or rude. If I suggested Ramblin' Rose and you say you didn't like the frosty look it gave, then next time I know to recommend another formula.


I think companies should NOT return panties. I've actually seen panties that were CLEARLY dirty hanging on the rack at Target. Nasty. Draw a line, people.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2008)

Speaking of re-selling returned product, I have a little story.  I went into MAC to exchange one of my paint pots because the glue in the lid was melting and causing dificulty opening the product.  Well, they were OOS so she just refunded me the money.  I went to another location and bought it.  So, a week or so later my mother asked me to return a paint pot for her.  She actually had the same color I had and was really excited about it but decided she wasn't comfortable with the cream product.  Anyway, I returned it for her.  I got a call from one of the MA's at the counter telling me that they had one in stock of the paint pot I was looking for.  Now, I had just returned it about 30 minutes before then and she wasn't at the counter at the time.  I think they put that paint pot back in to the inventory instead of damaging it out.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Speaking of re-selling returned product, I have a little story.  I went into MAC to exchange one of my paint pots because the glue in the lid was melting and causing dificulty opening the product.  Well, they were OOS so she just refunded me the money.  I went to another location and bought it.  So, a week or so later my mother asked me to return a paint pot for her.  She actually had the same color I had and was really excited about it but decided she wasn't comfortable with the cream product.  Anyway, I returned it for her.  I got a call from one of the MA's at the counter telling me that they had one in stock of the paint pot I was looking for.  Now, I had just returned it about 30 monites before then and she wasn't at the counter at the time.  I think they put that paint pot back in to the inventory instead of damaging it out._

 
I've also heard of ma's getting the returned products for free.   I guess it depends on the manager and how much of a loss and risk they are willing to take. As far as i know aren't they supposed to return the returned items to the head office?


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cosMEtix* 

 
_what DO they do with all that stuff we return...? is is always just tossed?_

 

yes, everything needs to be scanned and accounted for then loss prevention/manager signature is required to mail it to a 'destroy in field'- facility. it's a lot of work especially for returns without boxes-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so please boys and girls hang on to those boxes ,you'll make a lot of people happy


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Speaking of re-selling returned product, I have a little story. I went into MAC to exchange one of my paint pots because the glue in the lid was melting and causing dificulty opening the product. Well, they were OOS so she just refunded me the money. I went to another location and bought it. So, a week or so later my mother asked me to return a paint pot for her. She actually had the same color I had and was really excited about it but decided she wasn't comfortable with the cream product. Anyway, I returned it for her. I got a call from one of the MA's at the counter telling me that they had one in stock of the paint pot I was looking for. Now, I had just returned it about 30 monites before then and she wasn't at the counter at the time. I think they put that paint pot back in to the inventory instead of damaging it out._

 

This is truly horrible und i hope that it's just a theory...no product that has left the counter can EVER be restocked- even brushes...once it left the store it NEEDs to be damaged out. If you suspect such activity i would immediatly call customer service, this is not acceptable . this person puts people in serious health risks..this is why everything gets thrown out..nobody wants to get pink eye or herpes... i feel very bad for you to have this experience are you sure they didn't just get anew shipment? i can't imagine anybody risking their job for a 16$ sale..


----------



## lara (Mar 12, 2008)

Touting for sales, swaps and/or CPs outside of the Clearance Bin forum is _absolutely _forbidden. The posts have been removed and the next person to do it will receive account warnings and/or restrictions.

http://specktra.net/f181/specktra-ne...02-06-a-23128/


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont return many products. I usually try to sell them here first.

The only product I returned to MAC was my perky paint pot. I didnt try it on in the store because I had already done my makeup, and I cant get to MAC only like once a month. after hearing all the raves on it and swatching it on my wrist i bought it. Wearing it on my eyes was a completely different so I wasnt even returning it just exchanging for something else. The MA who did the return for me was not the same one who sold it to me. This MA kept telling me I was applying it wrong, and I did this wrong, and it worked for her so it shouldve worked for me.

Seriously, that was the only return ive done. Dont give me that


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 12, 2008)

I've never returned make up but in the UK our return policy is much tighter than in the US, from what I hear you guys can return ANYTHING; not saying we can't get a refund or exchange but there's usually much more hassle as it's almost just not the done thing. I personally feel I have the right to return a product I'm not happy with, within reason of course but if I don't like something I don't think I should have to feel about it.


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_Well, when it comes down to it... I think it's about customer service. I've worked in retail a stupidly long time, and yeah - wasted product really sucks, so does losing out on sales, but come on. Manners? People realize all the time that something doesn't look good on them after they've bought it. It's not the end of the world. And not everyone is abusing the system just because they don't have an allergic reaction.

Like I said, this is NOT a regular thing!_

 

yes, it happens all the time and the staff should treat everybody with respect. I believe that asking customers what wwas wrong with the product is very important and shouldn't be seen as an criminal investigation. It actually helps people to provide better service ,if they know what is wrong with items. 
But there are those customers that i would like to sit down and tell them: please don't buy the whole collection and then when you can't get rid of it on ebay return it -because you are a greedy price gauger!!! believe me, there are crazies like this out there and some counters have implemented a three item max purchase policy due to that. Isn't this an indication that after all MAC is a business and all customers will be negatively affected in the long run by those who abuse the generosity? 
Also there is such a thing as sampling containers. Everybody is more then welcome to test products before they buy. And MAC is much more generous than any other company with samples (excluded sephora)... I just feel bad when people are unhappy and then blame MUA for their lack of communication ..( like the lady who comes in and wants a pink natural lipstick and walk out with Russian red ....)
A lot of people working in the service indusrty are so abused by customers ,it's not even funny...
(I have seen girls actually leave the sales floor to surpress their tears or other emotion because some customers are so agressive...)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 13, 2008)

Here the only type of makeup that's returnable is anything from a department store or more high end makeup. Drugstore makeup can't be returned here because it's the stores' policy here to not allow it.


----------



## liv (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Here the only type of makeup that's returnable is anything from a department store or more high end makeup. Drugstore makeup can't be returned here because it's the stores' policy here to not allow it._

 
Ugh, that would be terrible, because the majority of drugstore makeup don't have testers (and on the rare occasion they do, they usually look absolutely terrible from all the little kids/teenagers sticking their dirty fingers in there and I don't even want to touch them.)  Besides, since the employees there don't have a vested interest in the volume of cosmetics they sell, I don't think it should matter to damage things out (again, in the same respect as dept. store brands, as long as they aren't essentially "renting" the makeup, etc,)


----------



## VioletB (Mar 14, 2008)

UUUUUUGGGGGHH 

I've got one for you all!!

So the other night I am working, and this customer walks up with some stuff.  

She would like to return a lip color (the stay in place kind) and a nail polish.  She has the receipt.

Her nail polish has the box but the lip color (the double ended kind) was HALF EFFING GONE!!  The container looked like crap and the logo printed on the outside of the tube was all rubbed off.

Oh and did I mention that she bought it at the beginning of LAST SEPTEMBER?

I was like.. I'm sorry ma'am, I exchange the polish for you, but I can not take this lipstick back... This is past our 180 day return policy.

So she says "OK A manager can approve this for me.  Call one."

I do as told.. and as usual my cosmetics manager backs me up.  She tells the lady she's sorry, but the ONE HUNDRED EIGHTY DAY RETURN POLICY has passed, and there's nothing we can do.

The lady kind of looked puzzled and she said "EVEN IF I WASN'T HAPPY WITH THE COLOR??"

I'm like WTF lady --  how the hell does it take you more than six months to decide if you like something or not???!

LOL it was good for a laugh.



We are not a bank.. we can't just return things because you need cash, nor are we a pawn shop.  We don't look at items and say to ourselves..  "Hmm.. this is slightly used, but still in good condition.  I'll give you ten bucks for it."


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_UUUUUUGGGGGHH 

I've got one for you all!!

So the other night I am working, and this customer walks up with some stuff. 

She would like to return a lip color (the stay in place kind) and a nail polish. She has the receipt.

Her nail polish has the box but the lip color (the double ended kind) was HALF EFFING GONE!! The container looked like crap and the logo printed on the outside of the tube was all rubbed off.

Oh and did I mention that she bought it at the beginning of LAST SEPTEMBER?

I was like.. I'm sorry ma'am, I exchange the polish for you, but I can not take this lipstick back... This is past our 180 day return policy.

So she says "OK A manager can approve this for me. Call one."

I do as told.. and as usual my cosmetics manager backs me up. She tells the lady she's sorry, but the ONE HUNDRED EIGHTY DAY RETURN POLICY has passed, and there's nothing we can do.

The lady kind of looked puzzled and she said "EVEN IF I WASN'T HAPPY WITH THE COLOR??"

I'm like WTF lady -- how the hell does it take you more than six months to decide if you like something or not???!

LOL it was good for a laugh.



We are not a bank.. we can't just return things because you need cash, nor are we a pawn shop. We don't look at items and say to ourselves.. "Hmm.. this is slightly used, but still in good condition. I'll give you ten bucks for it."_

 
if she was returning it at mac at macys, she wouldn't be able to for two reasons.  it was past 180 days (come on people, 6 months is way more than enough time), and it was more than 1/4 used.  she obviously liked it enough to use half of it!  some people just have no shame.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_if she was returning it at mac at macys, she wouldn't be able to for two reasons.  it was past 180 days (come on people, 6 months is way more than enough time), and it was more than 1/4 used.  she obviously liked it enough to use half of it!  some people just have no shame._

 

I don't work for MAC, I work for Lauder.. but the policy is the same no matter what line it is..  But yeah.  No shame whatsoever!  Unbelievable.


----------



## liv (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_I don't work for MAC, I work for Lauder.. but the policy is the same no matter what line it is..  But yeah.  No shame whatsoever!  Unbelievable._

 
Was the nail polish on a different (newer) receipt, or can you return/exchange past the 180 days with the box?


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have returned foundation, MSF natural, concealer, and an eye shadow. I don't care who doesn't like it, I will not keep products that don't look good on me just just to help some snooty MA sales record.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Was the nail polish on a different (newer) receipt, or can you return/exchange past the 180 days with the box?_

 
if you have the receipt and/or the box and it's past 180 days, you're SOL.  we put stickers on the boxes now that act as a receipt incase you loose your receipt.

plus, if an item is LE and you know when it was released, if it's been past 180 days you can refuse to return it.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_I don't work for MAC, I work for Lauder.. but the policy is the same no matter what line it is.. But yeah. No shame whatsoever! Unbelievable._

 
i know you work for lauder.  i was just saying that if she had done something like that at mac, and for some unknown reason they decided to ignore the 180 days policy, we wouldn't have returned it cause she used so much of it already.  i guess i worded my sentence wrong.

i had a lady bring back pro eye makeup remover and scrub mask without a receipt (this was a LONG time ago).  the makeup remover was ok to return, but the scrub mask was almost empty!  she said she had a reaction to them.  i told her i couldn't return it cause it was almost empty, but that she could use it for b2m.  you shouldda seen the look on her face


----------



## user79 (Mar 14, 2008)

I def do miss the return policy in Switzerland. I spend quite a bit of money on expensive makeup brands, and I don't abuse the return policy but sometimes things just do not work on me. Like I bought Emerald Green pigment and I liked it in the store when the MA applied it on me, but when I worked with it it just didn't look as I wanted it to so I brought i back. I don't feel guilty about that, that's what the return policy is for.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_I have returned foundation, MSF natural, concealer, and an eye shadow. I don't care who doesn't like it, I will not keep products that don't look good on me just just to help some snooty MA sales record._

 

it's okay to return a product. or many. if you don't love it, by all means. 
we understand returns are going to happen, and that's part of the retail world. that's why there's return policies. We're just talking about certain aspects of returns that can be frustrating. (especially when you work in retail and that's what you do everyday!)

all MA's aren't snooty.....

we have to care about our sales records, or we get in trouble.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2008)

Snooty MAs? Never met one!!


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_it's okay to return a product. or many. if you don't love it, by all means. 
we understand returns are going to happen, and that's part of the retail world. that's why there's return policies. We're just talking about certain aspects of returns that can be frustrating. (especially when you work in retail and that's what you do everyday!)

all MA's aren't snooty.....

we have to care about our sales records, or we get in trouble._

 
I don't think (and certainly didn't say) that all MA's are snooty.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Was the nail polish on a different (newer) receipt, or can you return/exchange past the 180 days with the box?_

 
She had the box for the polish.. It was past the 180 day return policy, but we just exchanged it for her to try and make nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (See!  We really are nice!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Oh yeah.. she said she wanted to return to polish because she didn't realize it was $18.00.  Hello?  You didn't realize after more than six months what you spent on a nail polish?  LOL


P.S.  This is the whole retail world in general.  It's not just the cosmetics world that gets these types of things.. it's everyone.  If this forum was just about retail sales in general, it would be the same thing.  I honestly don't care about returning things unless it's having something to do with company policy.  The way I figure it, it's not my product, it's not my money, and why not make people happy.  The frustrating part is just when people *abuse* the return policy... which happens all too many times.  All these stories are just good for a laugh.. and nobody should take them personally.


----------



## liv (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_She had the box for the polish.. It was past the 180 day return policy, but we just exchanged it for her to try and make nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (See!  We really are nice!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Oh yeah.. she said she wanted to return to polish because she didn't realize it was $18.00.  Hello?  You didn't realize after more than six months what you spent on a nail polish?  LOL


P.S.  This is the whole retail world in general.  It's not just the cosmetics world that gets these types of things.. it's everyone.  If this forum was just about retail sales in general, it would be the same thing.  I honestly don't care about returning things unless it's having something to do with company policy.  The way I figure it, it's not my product, it's not my money, and why not make people happy.  The frustrating part is just when people *abuse* the return policy... which happens all too many times.  All these stories are just good for a laugh.. and nobody should take them personally.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I see.  Yeah, lady, what a pathetic excuse.  Just say you didn't like it and never used it!   It's always the abusers of policies that spoil the privilege for others.  It's good for business to have a return policy (like you said, companies want to make you happy and keep you coming back!), but man, some people have no shame.


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 16, 2008)

i really dont like doing returns, the whole thing is just so negative, and the process takes so much time in my department store. it seems like i always get the people who want to return when the counter is extremely busy and there are about 10 other people waiting to be served. its just a bit of a downer for me, i dont like doing it. it also depends on the attitude of the customer, if they are nice then i feel more positive, if they have attitude then i get a bit defensive...


----------



## nadiya (Mar 16, 2008)

Yikes, I've returned things before because I had no idea that they got thrown out every time. I kind of presumed they'd get reshelved because I returned them on the same day to the same MUA and they were still unopened. That said I did worry that there was no way of knowing if I'd used them or not so I guess they have no choice but to chuck everything.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 16, 2008)

returned a eyeshadow once as i already had it (birthday present) and she seemed to make a big deal of opening it the box, then the shadow and lifitin it up to see if it had been used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



didn't know that they accepted returns that had been used thought it would be the same as any store as in.. once you wear shoes outside you can't return them etc


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 16, 2008)

when someone returns something, i open the box, check to see how much has been used, and make sure its the right item.  so many times have people put an item in the wrong box, or try to put a half used foundation or lipstick back in the box and try to return it, hoping that we wouldn't noticed.  oh yeah, if it's returned, i look it over.

i had one lady one time recycle 6 lipsticks, and want to return a lipstick.  she handed me her 6, and i threw them in the b2m bin.  as she reaches for the lipstick she wants to return, she realized she accidentally gave it to me as one of the 6 recycles.  as i dig around for it (eww!), i had to open them cause she only knew it by color.   i find one and open it, and it was the right one.  except it had melted everywhere inside and it was all misshaped.  i told her we couldn't return it cause of the condition it was in, and she told me to give it back to her and she would recycle it later.  i was like, "why not just recycle it now, seeing as how its all melted?"  uh, yeah, she was gonna try and return it to someone else another time.  not gonna happen!  she's the same lady that always returns used things, including trying to return a large eyeshadow without a box less than a year ago.  first off, we changed from ayres to macys, so the scu would no longer be in the system since we don't carry those anymore.  and second, mac stopped making them like 5 years or so ago!

it's this kinda shit that pisses us off!


----------



## lara (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_emc* 

 
_i really dont like doing returns, the whole thing is just so negative, and *the process takes so much time in my department store.*_

 
God, you're telling me. Especially for people who don't have the receipt and then refuse to give you their drivers licence so you can fill out the 'no receipt ID required' part of the Myer returns slip.


----------



## Kalico (Mar 16, 2008)

Maybe she wanted to use it towards her next B2M?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_when someone returns something, i open the box, check to see how much has been used, and make sure its the right item.  so many times have people put an item in the wrong box, or try to put a half used foundation or lipstick back in the box and try to return it, hoping that we wouldn't noticed.  oh yeah, if it's returned, i look it over.

i had one lady one time recycle 6 lipsticks, and want to return a lipstick.  she handed me her 6, and i threw them in the b2m bin.  as she reaches for the lipstick she wants to return, she realized she accidentally gave it to me as one of the 6 recycles.  as i dig around for it (eww!), i had to open them cause she only knew it by color.   i find one and open it, and it was the right one.  except it had melted everywhere inside and it was all misshaped.  i told her we couldn't return it cause of the condition it was in, and she told me to give it back to her and she would recycle it later.  i was like, "why not just recycle it now, seeing as how its all melted?"  uh, yeah, she was gonna try and return it to someone else another time.  not gonna happen!  she's the same lady that always returns used things, including trying to return a large eyeshadow without a box less than a year ago.  first off, we changed from ayres to macys, so the scu would no longer be in the system since we don't carry those anymore.  and second, mac stopped making them like 5 years or so ago!

it's this kinda shit that pisses us off!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Kalico (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't find returns particularly negative. Customers seem happy to get their $$ back.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_emc* 

 
_i really dont like doing returns, the whole thing is just so negative, and the process takes so much time in my department store. it seems like i always get the people who want to return when the counter is extremely busy and there are about 10 other people waiting to be served. its just a bit of a downer for me, i dont like doing it. it also depends on the attitude of the customer, if they are nice then i feel more positive, if they have attitude then i get a bit defensive..._


----------



## shazzy99 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've only ever returned a Lipgloss to Estee Lauder (within a few days of buying it). I loved the colour, but the smell was just too strong and gave me a massive headache. I am sensitive to really strong perfume smells. I didn't know it smelled that much, as the testers were probably out for ages and they had no smell at all.

I felt bad at the time, even though I knew I would never be able to use it. I just hate seeing makeup go to waste.


----------



## calbear (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_God, you're telling me. Especially for people who don't have the receipt and then refuse to give you their drivers licence so you can fill out the 'no receipt ID required' part of the Myer returns slip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Or my favorite is when the system won't give them their money back immediately, perhaps due to excessive returns or some other tomfoolery - the refund has to be sent to them in the mail.  Ohhhh the drama


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

  I don't find returns particularly negative. Customers seem happy to get their $$ back.  
 
Hmm, She probably means when someone comes in really angry or defensive.  

 Quote:

  Or my favorite is when the system won't give them their money back immediately, perhaps due to excessive returns or some other tomfoolery - the refund has to be sent to them in the mail. Ohhhh the drama  
 
Hooooo, boy.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 17, 2008)

i cant believe that you have 180 day return policys!!!! in the uk its mainly a 28 or 32 day policy. and at a lot of places if u take something back within the 28 days but have lost ur reciept they wont give u a refund or exchange.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 17, 2008)

When I first started getting into MAC I thought returns went back as testers and then I found out they got tossed. This totally changed my purchasing habit because I thought about returning makeup the same way as returning a sweater, but they are not the same - the sweater doesn't go into the trash even though you tried it on. Since then I don't buy on impulse and I make sure I take the time to try on what I plan to purchase at the store before I buy it. I figure if I try my best to avoid returns on my end 1) in the end it'll help keep costs down (if there's a lot of returns it eventually gets reflected in the price, let's face it) 2) I saved a wasted LE from the garbage to someone that could have used it. 

We don't realized how good we have it in North America! Personally I know in Asia there isn't much of a return policy and people there give you SERIOUS attitude for it! I am grateful for our generous return policy and I try not to abuse it.


----------



## yc2405 (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I understand (and its happened to me before) where something looks alright swatched in store but doesn't look right when you get it home, but i feel guilty returning it (and have only done so once). There are some ppl (and I'm not trying to say its you) who habitually buy a ton of a collection, go home, and return more than they keep. its just sick to think all that gets tossed b/c someone couldn't make better purchasing decisions, and all that definitely adds up and we'll be bitching about it down the line when prices continue to go up.

I sometimes wonder if in North America we should adopt the more European policies I've heard discussed here where there would be limited allowances for returns._

 

I'm in Ireland and here, like in most of Europe, it would be seriously hard to try return cosmetics because of hygiene reasons.  I've never even considered returning any make up I've ever bought - that will tell you our attitude to returning cosmetics.  Unless something is faulty or "not in saleable condition" then consumers dont really have much to stand on - a change of mind just isn't enough.


----------



## adela88 (Mar 18, 2008)

the only times ive returned any makeup is when i had an allergic reaction to it, and times where ive bought somthing and it apears to have been used :s


----------



## Lutya (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a question.  I got a paint pot as a gift which I tried once and really don't like, and I'd love to be able to exchange it for something I would use but I don't know what store it's from.  It has a sticker on the box but the sticker doesn't say "Macy's" or a store name on it.

It has a bar code and "M74027" and then a 12 digit number.  Any ideas where it might be from?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lutya* 

 
_I have a question. I got a paint pot as a gift which I tried once and really don't like, and I'd love to be able to exchange it for something I would use but I don't know what store it's from. It has a sticker on the box but the sticker doesn't say "Macy's" or a store name on it.

It has a bar code and "M74027" and then a 12 digit number. Any ideas where it might be from?_

 
all boxes (no matter where they're from) have that same sticker.  is there another sticker on the box with a barcode?  if there isn't, then you can rule out macy's or nordstrom.


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 29, 2008)

I've only returned something once. And that was because the MUA had bagged the wrong thing.


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Mar 29, 2008)

ok i have the same issue with this one MUA at the counter i always go to (it's only  a mile from my house)..i NEVER return anything to get my money back, i do exchange and that is only if i really have to, meaning, it really doesn't work for me, though i tried..Anyhoo, everytime i do so this MUA would always be there, and what's ironic is when i go and buy like hundreds worth of stuff she's not there. So the last time i had to make an exchange, it seemed like she didn't want to help me at all..she was very snobbish and not to mention rude..i even tried complimenting her MU (not like it's something to her) and asked her what she had on and the answer i got was "Basically everything that's on there"..with like an irritated tone.. *then she points to the Heatherette display*..gaaah...so rude..




Lesson learned: i'd rather drive miles away to a counter where they have nice MUAs  than have to deal with this MUA..which reminds me, tomorrow, i'll be attending a Studio Talk Class at that same counter, i just hope it's not her who'd be helping the trainer..besides, she's not all that great anyways..lol..hater *points to self*..


----------



## Kalico (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandilovesmakeup* 

 
_Lesson learned: i'd rather drive miles away to a counter where they have nice MUAs  than have to deal with this MUA..which reminds me, tomorrow, i'll be attending a Studio Talk Class at that same counter, i just hope it's not her who'd be helping the trainer..besides, she's not all that great anyways..lol..hater *points to self*.._

 
I do that too. I drive across the city just to go to where the MA's are nicer, when there's a MAC store 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## tarynlovesmac (Mar 30, 2008)

You know, I've only returned something to MAC once, but the MA was super friendly and treated me no differently than I'm usually treating when I'm in the store spending money.  MA's shouldn't get upset, if they help each customer find the right colors for them while their in the store (ie: helping them put it on at the counter, whatever) then that should help keep returns down.  I know that this isn't possible to do with every customer, and sometimes other things are a factor (lighting, gifts for others, etc.) but at the end of the day it's YOUR money and if you're unhappy with something you purchased, you have every right to take it back and receive something  you like.  Like I said, my MA was wonderful about it.  I'm sorry you had an icky experience.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_
I think a good company should refund/exchange items.  

Other countries aren't totally getting punished though. 
I know makeup is expensive in other countries, *but our dollar is weak right now, so you have to factor that in.  What seems like a good deal really isn't that great to us because inflation is a problem.*  Now if you came to the U.S. and used your money you'd be able to get a lot of stuff.  To other countries where the dollar is stronger, the U.S. is on sale.  If you watch our economic news we are about or already in a recession, people are losing their homes because of the mortgage crisis and decent jobs that cover basic necessities are increasingly hard to get.  I could easily go on about it.   The middle class is going away and many are getting to the point where having a bit of makeup is just a dream.    I know we've cut back on buying things and we have put off taking a vacation because it's too expensive to go anywhere.  Gas prices are so high and we don't have public transportation that is great here.  Everything is so spread out you have to have a car to do anything unless you live in the city.  
Sorry for my little rant, but it's not so easy over here right now._

 
NO. In Australia we pay close to double (yes DOUBLE) the US retail price. This isn't a recent/new thing, this is how it has ALWAYS been, even when the US is doing great. They didn't suddenly jack up all the prices because the US might go into a recession. Yes they have to pay to ship it all out here, but I still believe their mark up is much higher here than in the US. Yes, shipping CAN be expensive, but not THAT expensive, especially for make-up given the size. And I know about shipping from the US to here, I regularly have to pay to have large items of clothing sent from the US to me!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_A lot of people working in the service indusrty are so abused by customers ,it's not even funny...
(I have seen girls actually leave the sales floor to surpress their tears or other emotion because some customers are so agressive...)_

 
That is horrible. Just wrong. You can tell when customers have worked in the service industry and when they haven't. Once you've done it you treat employees very differently.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_A lot of people working in the service indusrty are so abused by customers ,it's not even funny...
(I have seen girls actually leave the sales floor to surpress their tears or other emotion because some customers are so agressive...)_

 
this happened a few weeks ago to one of the girls i work with.  it was on a saturday and we were slammed.  this lady had an appt for a bridal practice, and because it was so busy, her appt got started 10 minutes late.  the girl that was doing the appt appologized for the delay, and was ready to get started when the lady asked her "what do i get for free for waiting?".  the artist was said "i'm sorry, what do you mean?" and the lady said "well, since i had to wait 10 minutes for my appt, what are gonna give me for free?"  whatever lady!  when the artist told her that she was sorry for the delay (again) but that we don't give anything away for free, she started going off on the girl.  she was in tears and had to step off the floor for a few minutes.  another artist took over the appt and in the end the lady was happy.  apparently she went off on another artist, cause i overheard her appologizing to a different girl.  thankfully she also appologized to the girl she made cry and said that she was stressed out cause she still had so much stuff to do for the wedding.  that is no excuse to go off on not one, but two girls for a slight delay and then expect something for free.  not only do we not give people free stuff, but if we did, do you honestly think that we'd give you something free after acting like an ass!


----------



## GENESISLEXY (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_this happened a few weeks ago to one of the girls i work with.  it was on a saturday and we were slammed.  this lady had an appt for a bridal practice, and because it was so busy, her appt got started 10 minutes late.  the girl that was doing the appt appologized for the delay, and was ready to get started when the lady asked her "what do i get for free for waiting?".  the artist was said "i'm sorry, what do you mean?" and the lady said "well, since i had to wait 10 minutes for my appt, what are gonna give me for free?"  whatever lady!  when the artist told her that she was sorry for the delay (again) but that we don't give anything away for free, she started going off on the girl.  she was in tears and had to step off the floor for a few minutes.  another artist took over the appt and in the end the lady was happy.  apparently she went off on another artist, cause i overheard her appologizing to a different girl.  thankfully she also appologized to the girl she made cry and said that she was stressed out cause she still had so much stuff to do for the wedding.  that is no excuse to go off on not one, but two girls for a slight delay and then expect something for free.  not only do we not give people free stuff, but if we did, do you honestly think that we'd give you something free after acting like an ass!_

 

WOW!!!! I can't believe people act this way.  Its horrible!!


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_this happened a few weeks ago to one of the girls i work with. it was on a saturday and we were slammed. this lady had an appt for a bridal practice, and because it was so busy, her appt got started 10 minutes late. the girl that was doing the appt appologized for the delay, and was ready to get started when the lady asked her "what do i get for free for waiting?". the artist was said "i'm sorry, what do you mean?" and the lady said "well, since i had to wait 10 minutes for my appt, what are gonna give me for free?" whatever lady! when the artist told her that she was sorry for the delay (again) but that we don't give anything away for free, she started going off on the girl. she was in tears and had to step off the floor for a few minutes. another artist took over the appt and in the end the lady was happy. apparently she went off on another artist, cause i overheard her appologizing to a different girl. thankfully she also appologized to the girl she made cry and said that she was stressed out cause she still had so much stuff to do for the wedding. that is no excuse to go off on not one, but two girls for a slight delay and then expect something for free. not only do we not give people free stuff, but if we did, do you honestly think that we'd give you something free after acting like an ass!_

 
LOL- i had a ldy once insisting that i gave her a brush for free....it was hillarious. she took the 150 from my brushbelt and insisted that she couldn't do her make-up without it and i should give it to her ...she was bargening for items with me...( since clinique gives GWP, we HAVE to give her something for a big purchse- yah excuse me i just gave you my undivided attention and work for an hour- what a 'c u next tuesday'!!!!)


----------



## VioletB (Apr 3, 2008)

Ugh don't people just drive you crazy!!


----------



## Debbie (Apr 3, 2008)

It's kind of tough with things like Lip Gloss.  I just feel there's a hell of a lot more potential to get germs and things like that on the lips, than on the eyes.  Who knows what kind of cold sores people had.  I do take my precious time at Sephora and MAC picking out the lip glosses, but there's only so much "educated guess" you could do.  I have no choice but to return it sometimes.


----------



## MACnickels (Apr 3, 2008)

I work for mac, and have never posted here, but this is kind of a hot topic. Any product that has left the store/counter and is returned has to be tossed, because MAC can't ensure nothing weird has happened to it. In general I don't mind returns, because some things look different in store lighting, and utimately I want you to be happy with what you buy. i don't want people going home and cursing my name every time they look at the lipstick they hate. I do not appreciate makeup renters -that is the worst!!! Not only do we have a sales goal, but we are also paid on commission where I work. If you return something, that is actual money comming out of my paycheck! Try to exchange it if you can, and if you feel bullied into buying something, maybe you should find yourself an artist who doesn't make you feel that way, and only let them help you. But don't feel bad if you have to return something every now and then, that is why we have a return policy!


----------



## kittykatsj (Apr 5, 2008)

To my understanding, the policy to all Mac stores is that if a product is returned then that product has to be toss away regardless? If so, then  Macy's and Nordstrom violated the rules right?I'm not so sure if they toss the returned products away because i once brought a paint pot and a lipstick at the counter and i was shock that the product was used. What do you think of that?


----------



## Meryl (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie* 

 
_It's kind of tough with things like Lip Gloss.  I just feel there's a hell of a lot more potential to get germs and things like that on the lips, than on the eyes.  Who knows what kind of cold sores people had.  I do take my precious time at Sephora and MAC picking out the lip glosses, but there's only so much "educated guess" you could do.  I have no choice but to return it sometimes._

 
MAC has clean lip gloss testers tucked away.  You're not supposed to try on the dirty ones that are put out, unless you do it on your hand.  The MA will scoop into a clean tester, if you ask.


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 6, 2008)

im just curious, don't thosse tubes of paint have little metal seals on them?
do they get thrown out too?

i mean, i can't return anything here cos im in australia but i just wondered.

also yeah, everything here is at LEAST double the price of what you pay in the us, regardless of the exchange rate of our respective currencies.
we can pay like $85 for a brush you pay $40 for.

NOT COOL.

which is why if i buy mac, which i never have, I'll be buying it on the sales bin on here, or online some other way.
The only mac i use is a couple of samples i swapped for/ got given. at least i didn't have to pay $40(probably exaggerated, but paint pots ARE $35 at my local mac counter) for a pigment x.x


----------



## calbear (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykatsj* 

 
_because i once brought a paint pot and a lipstick at the counter and i was shock that the product was used. What do you think of that?_

 
well although you wouldn't know it from reading this thread and others - it's not always the artist's fault.  The other day a woman returned a paint pot that she couldn't open (for which every last one of us as well as the clinique girls and loss prevention guys couldnt budge - but that's another story).  I helped her find a different paint pot that she liked but we didn't have that color on the floor.  I walked to the back and pulled a paint pot still in the plastic wrap from our stock room.  I promised her I would open it for her just so she wouldn't get home and have the same problem. I opened it only to find a fingerprint right in the middle. .  I got another and opened it and it was perfect - but i'm sure if she had taken that first one home she would have assumed it was our fault for taking a return and putting it back on the shelf when that was not the case at all. 

Not saying this happens often but not everything is a malicious MA out to stick it to customers.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_im just curious, don't thosse tubes of paint have little metal seals on them?
do they get thrown out too?

i mean, i can't return anything here cos im in australia but i just wondered.

also yeah, everything here is at LEAST double the price of what you pay in the us, regardless of the exchange rate of our respective currencies.
we can pay like $85 for a brush you pay $40 for.

NOT COOL.

which is why if i buy mac, which i never have, I'll be buying it on the sales bin on here, or online some other way.
The only mac i use is a couple of samples i swapped for/ got given. at least *i didn't have to pay $40(probably exaggerated, but paint pots ARE $35 at my local mac counter) for a pigment* x.x_

 
haha they are $39.50 I believe! Yeah its insane


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 6, 2008)

blech, overpriced makeup is not cool.


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not an SA but I can understand that returns can be annoying, especially if a salesperson works their a** off trying to find the "perfect" item for a customer and that person maybe takes a whole hour to pick a lipstick! But of course, if the product doesn't work out for you (wrong color, allergic reaction, whatever) you should be able to return or exchange the item for something else with no hassles.

I think the main reason people have a problem with returns is because unfortunately there are those who abuse the privilege.


----------



## geeko (Apr 11, 2008)

our at the mac counters in my country, we have a "No Exchange" policy.

So I had jolly well better test the colors in the store before deciding whether to buy. Cause if I buy, and i don't like the color, I can't return it.

but luckily there are online beauty forums which i can swap or sell off my unwanted make up.

True, i lose some money in sellin off the make up, but at least it doesn't get thrown into the bin yeah. I hate seeing BN make up going into the bin ....

The only time i exchanged a product was when the MA put the wrong e/s into my bag...and i didn't check on the spot. Whilst on the train back hom, i opened up the bag and noticed that she gave me the wrong e/s, I went back immediately and exchanged for the correct e/s. I hope that e/s was not thrown away though.............. I shld have checked the bag.

And another good thing i want to point out at my local MAC counters is that, many of the MAs will open up the product to let the customers check before the customer pay for the product. At least, we are rest assured that we are not buying a used product. teehee.

I have no idea why there isn't a return policy in my country. but i think it may be a good thing afterall...there are some people who will just abuse the system. E.G. buying the make up to get free make over and then after that return all the make up. Tsk tsk. That's very bad.

I think a exchange policy would be better than a return policy ya...
Customers may exchange for items but are not allowed to return items for refund.
That should deter some people from trying to get a makeover practically for free.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 11, 2008)

snap i feel so lame, i take things back all the time! granted, i always exchange (i can't remember a time i didn't swap for something else), but wow i had no idea that the MA loses commission on an exchanged item. boo. i feel bad now.


----------



## quizshow (Apr 11, 2008)

Man, now I feel super self concious.  I'm already super nervous going to the MAC counter @ Macy's and now I need to return sketch e/s.  It looked like a good crease color on my hand, but it doesn't show up on my eyelids at all.  I'm just getting into MAC, so the MA's make me really nervous when they hover.  I've actually (kindly) told one that I'd find him  when I was ready.  

But one MA had a really awful attitude as well, and didn't verbally answer any of my questions.  It was like she was mute.  So I didn't feel bad when I asked her to take the $25 brush off my order.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quizshow* 

 
_ 
But one MA had a really awful attitude as well, and didn't verbally answer any of my questions.  It was like she was mute.  So I didn't feel bad when I asked her to take the $25 brush off my order._

 
Yea i was actually thinking about this and while I would feel bad returning an item i bought from a helpful MA, I don't feel bad at all when they aren't helpful. I am surprised how many don't try to help out at my local MAC counter- which is not to say that there aren't some great ones at all because there are. But if they aren't helpful, I don't feel bad for their commission if the product didn't work out.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 11, 2008)

so i just got home from a mac trip (closest store is an hour away) only to discover that the girl (who was incredibly rude to me while i was shopping) put the wrong foundation in my bag...i'm so frustrated. obviously i'd love to be able to return this...but i'm not about to drive all the way back to mississauga. i know it screws up the IPT (i used to work at that mac location), but i would definitely be returning this if i was closer.


----------



## kobri (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I have never returned makeup. I don't usually return things in general, but anyone taking a return should appreciate that their attitude during the return is important to a future sale. If someone were rude to me during a return they would lose my business and their manager would hear about it.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate returning things and I've only ever returned foundation before to MAC. I felt bad and did make sure to apologise. The MA seemed a little indifferent and didn't make much small talk and if anything, I felt a little rushed. I guess I could have caught her on a bad day.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 13, 2008)

Normally you can't return Makeup (or hardly anything) here in Sweden, but I've done it once. I bought a couple of shadows but noticed as I was on my way to the cinema with my sister that the MA gave me dupes of a shadow instead of two different so I had to run back before they were closing and I returned it without a problem. That I'm very thankful for.


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Apr 14, 2008)

i dont mind when people return things, the only time when i have a problem is when customers are just at it, like we've done an appointment and the customer has brought the brush(es) but her sister or someone has come back to return it cos she doesnt agree with the price, wtf

or when people have a skin test, and we advise them that they cant go that dark/light with the foundation cos itll look patchy/grey but they still insist it looks good.. then a week later bring it back and moan! argh!


----------



## User67 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Yea i was actually thinking about this and while I would feel bad returning an item i bought from a helpful MA, I don't feel bad at all when they aren't helpful. I am surprised how many don't try to help out at my local MAC counter- which is not to say that there aren't some great ones at all because there are. But if they aren't helpful, I don't feel bad for their commission if the product didn't work out._

 
.....


----------



## duckduck (Apr 17, 2008)

What about returning to MAC online? I mean I live in the middle of NOWHERE (3 hours to the nearest counter) with only swatches and recommendations to figure out what I want, so in any given order, there is usually an item that just doesn't work. I don't know if there really is a better way for me to get my MAC fix in without ending up with products I will never use. *EDIT* Having read this thread and thought for a while on it, I am going to stop doing that. I had been under the impression these returns were made into testers. Knowing now that is not the case, I will just sell them on Specktra. Less $$$, but at least that way I can guarntee good product doesn't go to waste.*End Edit*

Also, for the girls who feel pressured at counters, back when I used to live in California (with MAC counters aplenty... those were the days!), I found a good technique. The MA would help me pick an eyeshadow, lipstick, whatever and then start throwing in all of these things I didn't necessarily want - paint pots, lip liners, blushes that matched, etc. So, I would go in for a lipstick, and come out with a lipstick, lipliner and brush. What I learned to do was ask the MA to hold all of the things I was interested in, and let me think on it for an hour or so while I shopped at other stores. Then, I would come back to the counter and buy what I thought I really wanted - sometimes all of the items, sometimes just the lipstick. That way, I had time to think without being pressured and figure things out. I am sure it is a little annoying for the MA to put 3 items on hold and have only one of them be purchased, but I think it is a MUCH better solution than either me getting them all and hating 2 of the items, or returning things I don't like and screwing up people's numbers/being wasteful. What do the MA's think of this?*


----------



## Kalico (Apr 17, 2008)

Duckduck, that sounds like a good idea. I find it really frustrating when I go in there with a list of specific things and then they start trying to sell me random stuff I didn't even hint at. The last time that happened she even said, "Before I worked here, the MA's would show me EVERYTHING and I would just buy it all without questioning! Teehee!" At least she was helpful. =) Kind of.

And it's not always your fault for needing to return stuff. I asked for Neutral Pink during the N Collection and came home to discover Frisco in my bag. lol She thought I wanted "a" neutral pink, not The Neutral Pink. For the record, I kept it anyway.


----------



## duckduck (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_At least she was helpful. =)_

 
LOL, that is exactly the problem though! A really helpful, friendly MA who knows the line well and is excited about it could probably sell me the whole counter if I wasn't careful! But the last thing either one of us wants is for me to bring all of my stuff home and realize I hate it or don't want it. Asking someone to hold the things and taking a little walk to clear my head and decide what I'm excited about, what my budget looks like, and if I already have something similar REALLY helps me make better decisions when I go a-haulin'. I haven't ever regretted a purchase since I started doing this.

In other news, those who abuse the return policy by being makeup "renters", returning mostly used products, or buying just to get a makeover with absolutely no intention of keeping the products are just being wasteful and selfish. I think it should be MAC's policy that on the 3rd offence, they be taken out back and shot.


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_In other news, those who abuse the return policy by being makeup "renters", returning mostly used products, or buying just to get a makeover with absolutely no intention of keeping the products are just being wasteful and selfish. I think it should be MAC's policy that on the 3rd offence, they be taken out back and shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I love you! I feel the exact same way!! If they have no intentions of keeping the items then DON'T BUY THEM! If they don't want to spend $50 on products to get their make-up done, then they should do their OWN make-up at home and save the $50. They are just wasting the artists time! Gah! Some people suck.

Honestly, if the product didn't work for you go back and *exchange* it! Don't return $300 worth of make-up the day after your wedding because you "changed your mind." That's the reason MAC has testers so people can "test" the items...

BTW, this rant is SO not directed toward people who can only get items on-line (I totally understand and feel for you guys! The swatches on the site SUCK) or people who were given wrong items or matched wrong, those returns/exchanges in my opinion are fine. It's not really directed toward *anybody* on here, just a rant...


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_MAC artists don't make comission._

 
hmm...the ones at nordstrom do, don't they? my best friend does, at least.


----------



## User67 (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_hmm...the ones at nordstrom do, don't they? my best friend does, at least._

 
.....


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 18, 2008)

i work for lancome now and it can be annoying with returns. cause i do get paid in commission they actually will that the $ i made off the sale and take it back. so imagine my surprise on a fri afternoon and having my check cut in 1/2 by ppls buyers remorse. But have never and now def will never try anything on my mouth so sometimes glosses and lipsticks go back cause they look nasty. Especially cause I was helping this lady with a pussing cold sore and she used the wand directly out of the tube before i could stop her. Sometimes things dont work out but I have had ppl return all used tubes of lipstick saying " the color is too orange" Well lady was it too orange after the first 10 times u used it or just in the middle of the tube. morons!


----------



## Meryl (Apr 18, 2008)

Speaking of sales pressure... one time I went into Holts for a specific (I did my research) Estee Lauder cream with SPF.  She talked me into another cream with SPF because they didn't have the one I wanted.  She was very persistent!

I bought it and went home and checked the ingredients online and realized she talked me into something I _really did not want_.

So... rather than going back to the original Holt Renfrew, I went to another Holts that was close to where I was working.  The SA wold not let me return it.  She said I could only exchange.  But this Holts didn't have the one I wanted either.  I said I would be happy to exchange it for a Clinique SPF but she said I couldn't, it had to be Estee Lauder.  The SA kept making the most ridiculous excuses and I realized that_ taking something back was going to eat into her sales quota._

Well, I stood my ground and she finally retuned it because she was tired of arguing with me.  I was tired of her *lying* to me... she *could* accept a return, *she just didn't want to*.

The point of my story is that SAs should not try to pressure us into buying something we didn't ask for.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Speaking of sales pressure... one time I went into Holts for a specific (I did my research) Estee Lauder cream with SPF.  She talked me into another cream with SPF because they didn't have the one I wanted.  She was very persistent!

I bought it and went home and checked the ingredients online and realized she talked me into something I really did not want.

So... rather than going back to the original Holt Renfrew, I went to another Holts that was close to where I was working.  The SA wold not let me return it.  She said I could only exchange.  But this Holts didn't have the one I wanted either.  I said I would be happy to exchange it for a Clinique SPF but she said I couldn't, it had to be Estee Lauder.  The SA kept making the most ridiculous excuses and I realized that taking something back was going to eat into her sales quota.

Well, I stood my ground and she finally retuned it because she was tired of arguing with me.  I was tired of her *lying* to me... she *could* accept a return, *she just didn't want to*.

The point of my story is that SAs should not try to pressure us into buying something we didn't ask for._

 

That totally sucks and I'm so sorry that happened to you!!  It's too bad when consumers get that one person who is difficult to work with.  However, you must realize that we are trained to educate people on other products.  If a customer walks up and we don't have the product he/she is looking for, it would be bad customer service if we just said "Sorry see ya next time!" rather than show and suggest other products that might be similar to the one you are looking for.

Also.. at Macy's (and of course every store is different) if I return a product that someone purchased at another store, it doesn't go against my sales goal for the day.  It goes against our counter, but not my goal personally.  (If that makes sense?)  It just goes back into the system for the person who sold it to you.  

Like I said I'm sorry that happened, but don't let one bad experience ruin it for you!  There are nice people out there I promise.  One more thing.. (and I'm not saying that this was you by any means.. but just to throw it out there) Nice matters!  Most likely if someone gives us an attitude right off the bat, we are going to be defensive about our stuff (at least I am LOL!)  If you are sincere and nice, hopefully you will get treated the same way!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_I think I love you! I feel the exact same way!! If they have no intentions of keeping the items then DON'T BUY THEM! If they don't want to spend $50 on products to get their make-up done, then they should do their OWN make-up at home and save the $50. They are just wasting the artists time! Gah! Some people suck.

Honestly, if the product didn't work for you go back and *exchange* it! Don't return $300 worth of make-up the day after your wedding because you "changed your mind." That's the reason MAC has testers so people can "test" the items...

BTW, this rant is SO not directed toward people who can only get items on-line (I totally understand and feel for you guys! The swatches on the site SUCK) or people who were given wrong items or matched wrong, those returns/exchanges in my opinion are fine. It's not really directed toward *anybody* on here, just a rant..._

 
I never understood that either-about people who take the time and shop and select items to return them later.  When I worked retail it was the same people all the time.....like a  binge disorder, really.  Then they think they can "undo it" by returning the item.


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 19, 2008)

quick ?? for you guys..i got a studio fix compact about a month ago..color was def the wrong shade for me...i dont have the box or receipt but its obvious i never used it but to try on once i got it home..would it be crazy of me to try to exchange it for a more appropriate color?


----------



## kobri (Apr 19, 2008)

Well I did my first exchange ever. I bought my first glitter not realizing that they weren't eye safe, so when I saw that one the box I was like I am never gonna use all this if it's can't go near my eyes. The MA couldn't have been nicer and helped me find something that worked. Absolutely zero attitude. It's what I expected though everyone at my local store is really helpful and just great to deal with.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 19, 2008)

.........


----------



## Meryl (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_
Like I said I'm sorry that happened, but don't let one bad experience ruin it for you!  There are nice people out there I promise.  One more thing.. (and I'm not saying that this was you by any means.. but just to throw it out there) Nice matters!  Most likely if someone gives us an attitude right off the bat, we are going to be defensive about our stuff (at least I am LOL!)  If you are sincere and nice, hopefully you will get treated the same way!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, *VioletB*... that makes a lot of sense.

I was extremely polite by the way, I'm Canadian.  We say "sorry" when someone bumps into _us_.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Thank you, *VioletB*... that makes a lot of sense.

I was extremely polite by the way, I'm Canadian.  We say "sorry" when someone bumps into us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe it!!  I had a friend who is Canadian and she is the same way!!!  I love your accents.


----------



## roselyn112 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow that does seem like a waste, but I do see why it would be tossed away. Thats why I always try to make sure of everything I buy. I hate making returns anyway!


----------



## jayne5787 (May 17, 2008)

Sorry if this was already brought up, but I went to a counter a while ago and wanted to exchange a few lipglasses that were meant to be backups, but I realized I would never, ever use them so I thought I would just exchange them for things I would really use. I ended up buying a bunch of new stuff and even payed an extra 30 or so more difference. Though I bought more stuff I still felt bad because I knew what I returned was wasted product even though it was never used. Do you MA's get annoyed when this happens or does it not really make a difference since it's like I was buying the entire amount back and then some?


----------



## sofabean (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayne5787* 

 
_Sorry if this was already brought up, but I went to a counter a while ago and wanted to exchange a few lipglasses that were meant to be backups, but I realized I would never, ever use them so I thought I would just exchange them for things I would really use. I ended up buying a bunch of new stuff and even payed an extra 30 or so more difference. Though I bought more stuff I still felt bad because I knew what I returned was wasted product even though it was never used. Do you MA's get annoyed when this happens or does it not really make a difference since it's like I was buying the entire amount back and then some?_

 
yeah, i know what you mean. i've had to return some things (like studio tech) because when i first began to use it, it was fine, but the more i used it, the more dry my face became... and i always try to exchange things and i usually end up buying more than what i've exchanged. i do feel bad that i have to bring things back, but i'm not rich and i can't afford to keep expensive things that i know i will never use.


----------



## infernalmachine (May 19, 2008)

i doubt you can generalize.

i know that working retail we didn't really like when people returned/exchanged things only because it doesn't help the end-of-day sales figures.  then again, the sales associate is just an employee and if the company decides X is their return policy, who are they to get annoyed?


----------



## maxcat (May 19, 2008)

The short answer to this is if it's a genuine return (you're allergic, it is the wrong colour) then no problem. 
If you're "renting" (I had one woman buy all her makeup and brushes for her wedding, $400 dollars worth, *use* it ALL, and demand she be able to return it, including the fake lashes, on the grounds that she only needed to use it once) or continuously making "poor judgements" (buying 20 lipglasses and returning 19 because you *know* you can bring them back, also a "regular"...) and just generally abusing MAC's generous return policy... then yeah. It's really really annoying. Has nothing to do with sales, has to do with basic principles of right and wrong.


----------



## Lex24 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_I returned something to my MAC store a few months ago and the MA seemed a little snobbish. She made a big show of throwing the returned product in the garbage, like throwing a basketball through a hoop. I didn't know that returned products got tossed... Maybe I'm just being over sensitive but it seemed like she did it to be like, "Thanks, nice waste of product!" 

Now I have to return a lipstick that makes me look dead. I wish I hadn't let the MA talk me into buying it (1n). 

Anyone else get this feeling? Any MAC MA's out there who can offer input?

Sorry if this is in the wrong section!_

 
Why dont you just switch up the lip liner to change the color and maybe add a gloss? You can change any lip color that way.
Not gonna lie, I get pretty pissed when I get returns. I dont push products on anyone. I cant STAND the people who test color on their hands. HELLO! You hand isnt the same color of your face/lips. TRY IT ON. Returns affects our numbers.


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lex24* 

 
_Why dont you just switch up the lip liner to change the color and maybe add a gloss? You can change any lip color that way.
Not gonna lie, I get pretty pissed when I get returns. I dont push products on anyone. I cant STAND the people who test color on their hands. HELLO! You hand isnt the same color of your face/lips. TRY IT ON. Returns affects our numbers._

 
i always swatch lip things on my hands because i can never find the plastic applicators to use for them. they never seem to be out and the MAs are always so busy whenever i'm there. plus, i'm no way in hell going to let the lipstick touch my lips.

however, whenever i buy lipstick or lipglass, i already know i'm going to keep it. i do enough research on swatches and such before i go to the store to have to have the hassle of going back and returning it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_i always swatch lip things on my hands because i can never find the plastic applicators to use for them. they never seem to be out and the MAs are always so busy whenever i'm there. plus, i'm no way in hell going to let the lipstick touch my lips.

however, whenever i buy lipstick or lipglass, i already know i'm going to keep it. i do enough research on swatches and such before i go to the store to have to have the hassle of going back and returning it._

 
I agree with you 100%!!! I would never dare to test them on my lips. I don't care if the MA sanitizies it either. I just can't do it! I always check out swatches here & do my research as well and i can always tell if a colour will look good on me just by testing it on my hand. If i was unsure then i would not buy it! 

I think its crappy that people abuse the return policy though. My family owns a business and i've seen it all!  Now our business is an Italian grocery store (very different then make-up, i know!) but the shit people try to pull is unreal! They will eat an entire product then bring a tiny piece left and say it was no good. Are you freaking kidding me? It took you to eat 99% of it for you to realize that? BS! And if heard many people will do that with cosmetics too!

I always go into MAC knowing what i want! I'm those quick 2 minute shoppers and i don't need to spend an hour there testing everything out! I see it, i like it, i buy it!!! Then again i spend way too much time on Specktra so it kinda makes a trip to MAC way easy!!!


----------



## blindpassion (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Thank you, *VioletB*... that makes a lot of sense.

I was extremely polite by the way, I'm Canadian. We say "sorry" when someone bumps into us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahaha I'm Canadian too
and this is so true
Someone could run into me with a drink and spill it all over me
and Id still say sorry





 haha ohhh man.
I guess it beats being rude


----------



## wifey806 (May 26, 2008)

Question: 
I wore nc50 in like *every* formula but after loosing my tan, I wanted to try nc45 (and in the Studio Fix Fluid cuz I never tried that one).  However nc45 swatched way too light, and NC50 was spot on in the store. Only thing is after an hour, I oxidized like crazy. To make a long story short, it's been two weeks since then, and have taken it upon myself to "re-swatch" myself. After wearing it all day, I now know I need NW43. Soooo...

do I need to exchange it with the girl who sold me the NC50 (about a 40 mins drive), or can I just go by my house (12 mins away) where I helped myself?  I don't want to mess up the 1st MUA's numbers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t.i.a.!!


----------



## Lex24 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_i always swatch lip things on my hands because i can never find the plastic applicators to use for them. they never seem to be out and the MAs are always so busy whenever i'm there. plus, i'm no way in hell going to let the lipstick touch my lips.

however, whenever i buy lipstick or lipglass, i already know i'm going to keep it. i do enough research on swatches and such before i go to the store to have to have the hassle of going back and returning it._

 
I did the same when I was a customer. But there are people who dont get it. Example: I had a woman come in to but a Prolong Wear for a wedding she was going to. I explained to her it was best to try the product on since they tend to look a bit darker in the tube. Nope, she purchased 3 to try. The next day her daughter returned all 3 because they 'didnt look right w the dress'. There goes a 60 dollar sale that was her fault, not mine.
Argh! lol


----------



## II3rinII (May 26, 2008)

the way the company pushes sales and AUS on us, having returns does suck and it DOES affect us.  lets say an artist has "x" amount of returns, even if they are for different reasons, corporate only sees the dollar amount, it could make this artist look bad, like shes not doing her job properly.  this is why i dont "over sell', i dont tell a customer they NEED this just to have a higher sale, i will however make suggestions and let them decide if its something they need and thats why i dont have many returns.  i know artist who will sell plushglass because its more expensive, i dont think thats right, i sell plushglass to people who want lip plumpers, that way i dont have someone coming back saying "this made my lips tingle, i must be allergic..."

but peole also abuse the return policies.  one lady returned her foundation when we asked if there was something wrong, could we show her something else she barked "i just need the gas money!! now leave me the fuck alone!" another girl returned a prolongwear and said she needed the 420 and would come back after pay day to buy it again, like we are some kind of ATM.  we have also had husbands come in and return their wives makeup "because she dont need to spend our money on makeup".

last week tuesday was like the day of returns, we started the day in the hole first three customers were returns, that really messes up our daily numbers.  now some of them may have been legitimate returns, but many were buyers remorse.  i had a really big sale, but then turned around to have to autherize a $60 return (it wasnt my return, but im 3rd key, the return was of course, a husband) and that return basically cut my big sale almost in half for our daily sales.

we have 'renters" too, girls (who are even members here on specktra) who will come in and buy a bunch of new stuff, only to come back and return most of it =/.  maybe they dont understand it gets destroyed and that means someone else missed out on getting that LE item.

also it kills me when people return brushes, especially with the excuse of "i have this one already...", well then keep it as a back up!  i have doubles of my fave brushes (#217, #239, #129 ect).  you can have one for your dark colors one for your light colors, or one for creams one for powders.  it breaks my heart to have to send a brush to be destroyed.  

these are just things to think about.  i want my customers to love  the product they are buying, i hate for them to return it for an illegitimate reason.


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_but peole also abuse the return policies.  one lady returned her foundation when we asked if there was something wrong, could we show her something else she barked "i just need the gas money!! now leave me the fuck alone!" another girl returned a prolongwear and said she needed the 420 and would come back after pay day to buy it again, like we are some kind of ATM.  we have also had husbands come in and return their wives makeup "because she dont need to spend our money on makeup"._

 
LOL!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA that is so hilarious!


----------



## jin1022000 (May 27, 2008)

I haven't returned anything from MAC!!! You wanna know why?! CUZ I ALWAYS TOSS OUT MY RECEIPT RIGHT AWAY!!! (afraid mom might find it and figure out a MAC eyeshadow actually costs $14, I told her it costs $5.... SHHHHHHH)


----------



## nadiya (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_we have 'renters" too, girls (who are even members here on specktra) who will come in and buy a bunch of new stuff, only to come back and return most of it =/.  maybe they dont understand it gets destroyed and that means someone else missed out on getting that LE item._

 
I think most of them probably don't know. I've done this a few times, then got really embarrassed when I found out they got destroyed.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_the way the company pushes sales and AUS on us, having returns does suck and it DOES affect us.  lets say an artist has "x" amount of returns, even if they are for different reasons, corporate only sees the dollar amount, it could make this artist look bad, like shes not doing her job properly.  this is why i dont "over sell', i dont tell a customer they NEED this just to have a higher sale, i will however make suggestions and let them decide if its something they need and thats why i dont have many returns.  i know artist who will sell plushglass because its more expensive, i dont think thats right, i sell plushglass to people who want lip plumpers, that way i dont have someone coming back saying "this made my lips tingle, i must be allergic..."

but peole also abuse the return policies.  one lady returned her foundation when we asked if there was something wrong, could we show her something else she barked "i just need the gas money!! now leave me the fuck alone!" another girl returned a prolongwear and said she needed the 420 and would come back after pay day to buy it again, like we are some kind of ATM.  we have also had husbands come in and return their wives makeup "because she dont need to spend our money on makeup".

last week tuesday was like the day of returns, we started the day in the hole first three customers were returns, that really messes up our daily numbers.  now some of them may have been legitimate returns, but many were buyers remorse.  i had a really big sale, but then turned around to have to autherize a $60 return (it wasnt my return, but im 3rd key, the return was of course, a husband) and that return basically cut my big sale almost in half for our daily sales.

we have 'renters" too, girls (who are even members here on specktra) who will come in and buy a bunch of new stuff, only to come back and return most of it =/.  maybe they dont understand it gets destroyed and that means someone else missed out on getting that LE item.

*also it kills me when people return brushes, especially with the excuse of "i have this one already...", well then keep it as a back up!  i have doubles of my fave brushes (#217, #239, #129 ect).  you can have one for your dark colors one for your light colors, or one for creams one for powders.  it breaks my heart to have to send a brush to be destroyed.  
*
these are just things to think about.  i want my customers to love  the product they are buying, i hate for them to return it for an illegitimate reason._

 
OMG-I always want to shed a tear when I have to toss a brush into the bin...especially when it is still in the sleeve brand new.

I am just like you...I am not pushy and I am sooo honest.  I make suggestions, and if they don't want it, I write it down.  I don't want a plethora of returns and I don't want to be obnoxious counter girl...lol A lot of people eat that up, though.


----------



## Nails (May 27, 2008)

I'm not an MA but I am a store manager for a high end women's fashion store here in AUS (Portmans for any Aussies out there) and we've always been trained to treat a return like a sale. We're huge on repeat patronage and want people to have a good experience, whether they're buying anything or not. 

Whenever someone returns something, I ask what was wrong with it - they have 14 days to return, even if they just change their mind, just so I know if it's a fabric fault, it didn't sit right on them with what they wanted to wear with it or they realised they had something similar. Of course, this is because I can usually put it back on the sale floor. Also, I ask them if they want to look around for something to exchange it for (which is preferable for my bottom line), which usually ends with them exchanging it for something more expensive or buying two things that they will wear. But if they say no, I say 'not a problem, I'll put this through for you right now.'

I haven't ever returned makeup, but mainly because all of my friends wear makeup and have varying skintones etc. so I know who will be able to wear it and enjoy it. 

Some sales assistants really have to remember to 'choose their attitude'. They can choose to let every little thing affect them and let their personal life interfere so they're moody etc. or they can do their best to put that away and be friendly and helpful without pressuring anyone. This is usually only a problem with immature people. 

Also, when I go shopping and you get the 'hovering assistant', I either throw them a bone and ask them questions about something I'm genuinely interested in or I let them know I'll find them when I'm ready.


----------



## lilhenna (May 27, 2008)

I also think the way you get treated depends on the store/MA. I had to return an item to one department store due to a mistake on their part, and they weren't very nice about the whole ordeal. On the flip side, I had to return some makeup I received as a gift from Saks Fifth Avenue, and they were sweet and helpful!


----------



## erine1881 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_Question: 
I wore nc50 in like *every* formula but after loosing my tan, I wanted to try nc45 (and in the Studio Fix Fluid cuz I never tried that one). However nc45 swatched way too light, and NC50 was spot on in the store. Only thing is after an hour, I oxidized like crazy. To make a long story short, it's been two weeks since then, and have taken it upon myself to "re-swatch" myself. After wearing it all day, I now know I need NW43. Soooo...

do I need to exchange it with the girl who sold me the NC50 (about a 40 mins drive), or can I just go by my house (12 mins away) where I helped myself? I don't want to mess up the 1st MUA's numbers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





t.i.a.!!_

 
it depends on where you bought it.  if you bought it at macys, you can only return it at macys.  it doesn't matter which one.  same with a nordies.  if you bought it at a mac store, you have to have the receipt to return it, at a mac store only.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_also it kills me when people return brushes, especially with the excuse of "i have this one already...", well then keep it as a back up! i have doubles of my fave brushes (#217, #239, #129 ect). you can have one for your dark colors one for your light colors, or one for creams one for powders. it breaks my heart to have to send a brush to be destroyed._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_OMG-I always want to shed a tear when I have to toss a brush into the bin...especially when it is still in the sleeve brand new._

 
i can' believe you guys toss em!  we take brush returns and make them into testers, as long as they are in good condition of course.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 28, 2008)

I don't understand how somebody will return something & come back on payday to buy it again??!! Are you really hurting for a freakin' lousy $20 lipgloss? Uggh, how much time, gas, effort, & energy did it cost you to come back, return it, & come back in a week? And to return foundation for gas money? That bottle is going to last you way more then 6 months. Its something you possibly need! Now ofcourse you need gas but the cost of a foundation will not even get you a half a tank of gas these days!!!

sheesshhh sometimes i think people come up with the craziest excuses! Don't buy it if you can't afford it!!! Its true, MAC is not a rental shop!!!


----------



## Edie (May 28, 2008)

To my knowledge, here in Aus we aren't allowed to return used products (gawrsh I dont know if you are allowed to return non-used products?? Never tried). 

Its people who use and abuse policies like these that ruins it for the rest of us.

(OT: I wish our B2M policy included lipglasses and eyeshadows like everywhere else.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## frocher (May 28, 2008)

..........


----------



## nzgal (May 28, 2008)

Reading all these messages has been truly enlightening for me. I'm not stupid; I guess I have just not really 'thought' about what happens to the beauty products that I have returned in the past (doesn't happen very often.) BUT, the other day after returning to Bath and Body Works to return 3 things I had purchased 2 days before--a body scrub that made my skin itch, a 2nd scrub that I couldn't even squeeze out of the tube, and a body lotion that was free with the other 2-- my jaw dropped when the SA told me that all 3 products would be"thrown out."

I do understand it though -- for the safety hygiene reasons. However, in the back of my mind I thought that they would be used as store samples, or sold at a discount etc. This was not a truly formed thought, just a slightly blurry one that helped keep my guilt at bay.

This experience, as well as reading these posts, has caused me to have an epiphany, one that I would like to share. From now on, in the hope of bettering the environment, as well as reducing unnecessary consumption, I proclaim that I will henceforth use my best judgment when making purchases of the cosmetic and beauty kind. I have a dream, and that dream is that no product will go wasted and/or unwanted.

That.Is.All.


----------



## jardinaires (May 28, 2008)

i only had to return one thing, and it wasn't a hassle at all. this was a couple years back and i bought studio fix fluid, didn't like it, returned it, and my MA introduced me to the incredible wearability and buildability of select spf 15. so, through the return i ended up falling in love with a product i hadn't even considered before


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2008)

As much as I agree with almost everyone posting,
I kinda just want to remind people that under the right circumstances (aka not being one of those crazy people who rents makeup) you're allowed to return things, I mean, it’s your right that if a product doesn’t work for you, or you expected something different, to be able to return it. But hopefully most people are cautious when they buy it and they think about what they are buying before they buy it.

I just don’t want everyone feeling badly because they throw out the product, I know that being as big of Mac lovers as we are, we hate to see things wasted... but it’s our right to return things, I know most people won’t abuse the policy but there are those that do and its sad, but its reality.

For example, I bought three dazzleglasses when they came out, i love them! but two days after I bought them I found out about the lack of product in the tubes and the two dollar price increase for LESS product. I brought one of them back. I felt bad doing it, BUT, I felt taken advantage of by MAC, and I didn’t feel comfortable spending 70+ dollars (they are 20 each here) on dazzleglass, that have little product in them. If I had known this at the time, I probably would have bought only one.

So I just want to remind everyone, its okay if you need to return things, it’s your right and its good of the company to have such a good policy. don’t feel bad that the products being thrown out, sure it sucks, but company’s like MAC make millions every year, they aren’t taking a huge loss from returned product, if they were, they would change their policy (in which case I probably wouldn’t buy as much), I only ever buy things I know I can return if something goes wrong, I hate wasting money, that being said, in the somewhat 4000$ I’ve spent at Mac, I’ve probably only returned three items.

So basically what I’m trying to say
be responsible when buying makeup, take your time to consider the product you're buying, try your best to find a good way to put it to use, and if for some reason it lets you down and isn’t what you expected, bring it back, if it wasn’t okay to bring it back, they’d have a different policy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3!


----------



## trixibella (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_To my knowledge, here in Aus we aren't allowed to return used products (gawrsh I dont know if you are allowed to return non-used products?? Never tried). 

Its people who use and abuse policies like these that ruins it for the rest of us.

(OT: I wish our B2M policy included lipglasses and eyeshadows like everywhere else.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )_

 
It depends on where you're purchasing. With department store cosmetics, if it's in "resaleable condition" (meaning BNIB), and you have a receipt, you can return it for a refund or exchange. If it's BNIB with no receipt, I'll normally return it to a customer I know (this is where a good customer relationship and file cards come in handy!) or provide an exchange (as long as we still stock the product). 

If the product has been used, I will only return it if someone has had an allergic reaction to it. I try to put as many people onto file cards as I can - that way, if someone buys something I have advised against, I put it on the card that I haven't recommended this. For example, I had a woman come in for a foundation a while ago. I matched her to a fair-medium shade, she insisted she were PPP. I told her that I personally preferred the fair-medium, but she insisted on buying the PPP. Two months later, she tried to return it (half used), saying I'd given her the wrong colour. I remembered her, but showed her the file card where it said the colour I'd rec'd and the colour she bought. If I made the mistake I will return the product (within a reasonable time frame). 

I can't even begin to count the number of times I've had people try to return half or fully-used skincare and makeup, because "they didn't like it". Sorry, that just doesn't cut it. If you'd bought something a few days earlier and realised you could do without it, fine, bring it back if it hasn't been used, that's no problem. I understand that some SA's can be quite pushy. But if YOU made the choice to use it and just "don't like it", then learn from your mistakes. 

For relevance, I don't work for MAC and I'm in Aus.


----------



## trixibella (May 31, 2008)

Oh and Edie - I wasn't referring the last part of the post to you - sorry!!


----------



## stacylynne (May 31, 2008)

I never returned anything. But I have personal relationships w/ some MA's @ MAC. I see them getting exchanges & returns & I never saw anyone freak out ever.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2008)

hahaha just today we had a lady come in wanting to return her studio tech.  she said it was too light/dark, who knows.  anyway, the artist helping her opened it up, and i kid you not, it was almost completely gone!  you know how when you get to the bottom of a blush or powder and all that's left is the outer ring?  this is how her studio tech was!  like 98-98% GONE.  she said it was the wrong shade and wanted to exchange it!  WTF!?  the artist told her it was way to used to return, but that she could match her up with a new shade and she could buy that.  then the lady said, "well, there's plenty of product left in there."  no, there wasn't!  you could see the section of pan at the bottom that was the size of the sponge!  she had to repeat to her three times that we can't return a product more than 1/4 used, and with as much as she used (basically all of it) if she didn't like the shade she should've returned it awhile ago.  finally the lady got it that she couldn't return it, but wanted to purchase a smaller size.  the artist told her that it only comes in one size.  so then she asked for a discount cause she couldn't use the rest of what she wanted to return.  

i swear, some people...if i wouldn't lose my job i woulda gone off on that heffa!


----------



## User67 (Jun 1, 2008)

.....


----------



## synthetic_soul (Jun 2, 2008)

I have never returned used make up. Infact, i didn't even know you could do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And they'll actually give you your money back?

That just seems strange to me. You should have tested it in the shop. Kinda like trying to return earrings. Or is that allowed and i'm just out of the loop on that one as well? lol.


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

I buy a fair amount of MAC online. I try to really weigh my options and deliberate over which shade would be better...but if something doesn't look right on, or isn't what I expected, you better believe I'm returning it! 

I haven't ever gotten attitude from a MA about returns...no, they save their attitude for when I need help finding something.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2008)

luckily i have never had to return anything to mac. generally i think hard if i want the product (usually whilst us uk folk are waiting to actually get the collection in!!) and weigh up what looks i can do with that prduct. so lucky for me i've always been really satisfied with what i've got. and if i ever have something i don't knwo how to use or don't know what to use it with i email an artist and always get a good reply.

i'm a store manager (not make up related but sales non the less) and it is sooooo frustrating when you've spent hours with someone and they then try to get you to refund stuff - in my case it's stuff worth £2500 plus sometimes! So i stick to my guns and say no! they can swap but no money back!


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont understand why people have to lie.  just say you " feel stupid for paying so much for makeup" it doesnt make it right, but at least its not a lie.  for instance, one of my co-workers almost had a $200 plus return.  the lady claimed "it showed her wrinkles",  really??  the brushes showed your wrinkles? the lipstick and gloss showed your wrinkles??  furthermore how do you know it showed your wrinkles (none of the products had been opened or touched) . she basically had buyers remorse.  but since she paid with a check, at the freestanding store we have to wait 14 business days to do a monetary return from a check, and she had bought it like 2 days before.  oh wells!


another lady try to return a bunch of stuff because  she READ THAT MAC BREAKS YOU OUT.  she came in wearing our products, looking flawless and said she READ it was bad for skin so she wanted to return it.  my manager was like " well are YOU experiencing break outs? are you wearing it now?" she says "no i havent broken out, but i read i will.  and yeah im wearing it now, i love it" .  he talked her into keeping it though.


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow.. I never knew I could return MAC products.. can you really do that? 
I bought this cream blush at MACpro in vancouver a month ago.. I would never buy that if I knew it wasn't a pro-shade (the MA said it was)
can I return it then?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Wow.. I never knew I could return MAC products.. can you really do that? 
I bought this cream blush at MACpro in vancouver a month ago.. I would never buy that if I knew it wasn't a pro-shade (the MA said it was)
can I return it then?_

 
Yup! As long as your not past the return due date on your receipt!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Wow.. I never knew I could return MAC products.. can you really do that? 
I bought this cream blush at MACpro in vancouver a month ago.. I would never buy that if I knew it wasn't a pro-shade (the MA said it was)
can I return it then?_

 
why would you wanna return it?  just cause its not a pro color?  that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 5, 2008)

yes, because it's not a pro color.. It has something to do with tax. Tax is more expensive in Vancouver, so I bought only pro shades, the normal shade I can buy in my own city..
But I haven't used the cream blush, so it shouldn't be a problem for them, right?


----------



## hr44 (Jun 5, 2008)

I never have any problems returning anything... maybe because they know me and I NEVER return anything used. 

I can't do it. I just can't. I just return colors my family/friends buy that I already have. Now they stick to gift cards there. Lol. 

I returned PORT Red the same day I bought it because when I opened it, I KID you NOT, the color wasn't in there. It was an empty case. ODD. The MUA and I were like... wtf? OBVIOUS return right there. Well exchanged. 

Come to think of it... I don't think I've ever returned makeup... simply exchanged the duplicate colors.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_yes, because it's not a pro color.. It has something to do with tax. Tax is more expensive in Vancouver, so I bought only pro shades, the normal shade I can buy in my own city..
But I haven't used the cream blush, so it shouldn't be a problem for them, right?_

 
it won't be a problem to return it, as long as it falls within the return policy, but you do realize returns get thrown away, right?  and just cause so you can save a buck or two on this one item this one time?  obviously if there's a tax difference, buy it at the cheaper place, but you should just keep this one blush this one time and not return it.  just my opinion.


----------



## bebs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_yes, because it's not a pro color.. It has something to do with tax. Tax is more expensive in Vancouver, so I bought only pro shades, the normal shade I can buy in my own city..
But I haven't used the cream blush, so it shouldn't be a problem for them, right?_

 
I don't really know, I mean sure you can return it if it falls within the able to return dates. however it still will get trashed.. and really I would just keep it. I've bought things in higher taxed areas before when I could have bought them in mine just a few weeks after, but really what's the point. it will be a very little amount in the long run, as well as the gas to get there and back will probably be the same amount as what you are going to get back from your return.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 6, 2008)

I buy alot of Mac makeup and always go to the same counter and try to go to the same 1-2 MA's there. I have never had any problem at all returning things. If I wear something once or twice and don't like it and don't feel like I can make it work, I return in. I don't think there's any reason to pay for something I know I'lll never use.  While it may impact the MA's commission (not sure it if does) that's one of the risks anyone who works on commission makes. In the long run, I give my MA's more than enough sales to offset any returns I have.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 9, 2008)

I return/exchange stuff all the time. I've never had any issues.  The only thing I return or exchange (because I end up spending MORE money) are eye shadows. And usually that's because what I bought is identical to something I already have at home I didn't pay enough attention to be able to tell. For instance, I bought _Plum Dressing_ two weeks ago. I got home, was doing some swatches and on my skin there is no remarkable difference between that and _Star Violet_. I mean they were dupes on me and I didn't notice that. It was the same with _Mythology_ and _Expensive Pink_. Got home and is darn near the same color (versus the inaccuracy of the MAC website.) So yep, Mythology is going right back to the store.

I can't imagine why an MA would take a return personally. That's one thing I never understood about retail period. Why do YOU care if someone returns something? It's so silly to me.


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1QTPie* 

 
_I can't imagine why an MA would take a return personally. That's one thing I never understood about retail period. Why do YOU care if someone returns something? It's so silly to me._

 
I'm guessing because the returns are bad for the MA's numbers and can make them look bad when they are getting alot of returns. It's tough when the job is relying alot on meeting goals and making sales so I can see how they could appear bitter about it, especially if the return was just for a reason such as buyers remorse etc.

I don't believe this gives the MA the right to be rude in any way though.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Buttercup* 

 
_I'm guessing because the returns are bad for the MA's numbers and can make them look bad when they are getting alot of returns. It's tough when the job is relying alot on meeting goals and making sales so I can see how they could appear bitter about it, especially if the return was just for a reason such as buyers remorse etc.

I don't believe this gives the MA the right to be rude in any way though._

 
It makes sense I guess. But, the four times I've had a return, I've bought something else so I guess that's the difference. And you're right, it's no excuse.  I love my MAC MA, she's awesome.


----------



## jbid (Jun 10, 2008)

i think they really hate it here in istanbul, they do their best not to accept returns. (and there's no refund. but that, i can understand) 
let me tell you what happened just now. 
last week i bought shimmersand s/s, i got home, opened it and realized -in day light- that it's too dark (relativeley) and i'd rather have beige-ing. (i didn't use it, just opened it).
so today i had time to go back and return it. the mua opens it and says that it's been used. and i swear (why did i do that?!) that i didn't but she doesn't believe me. she talks to her supervisor who tells her that they can't accep it and she shows me the little ring on top (where the actual shadestick come from) is smudged. (wtf?) i said ok, but i want beige-ing anyway. she hands it to me and i ask her to open it. so, what do i see? the same little smudge on top. and i say "it's also been used". she goes back to her supervisor, she compares shimmersand and beige-ing and then i hear whisper "she's right, we have to accept the return." 
here's what i don't understand: why did i have to prove myself? don't they know their products? why it has to be a struggle?


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1QTPie* 

 
_It makes sense I guess. But, the four times I've had a return, I've bought something else so I guess that's the difference. And you're right, it's no excuse.  I love my MAC MA, she's awesome._

 
if you buy from girl "x" and then return it , the return is in her name, those numbers go to corporate, without a reason attatched.  so to corporate she looks like a bad salesperson when she has continuos returns, no matter the reason behind it.  her numbers and AUS could suffer, and these are things that artist get written up for.  i know you say you usually buy more, but it doesnt even out.  for instance, back when i was at a counter a lady bought studio tech from me, turns the corner and realizes fashion fair is behind us and wants to return the tech and go get fashion fair. so it was the first transaction, when i sold it to her my sales were $25, when i did the return, my sales didnt go back down to 0,  they went to -$25, so now im in the hole, so the next foundation i sold only brought me back up to 0.  it was really annoying.  our numbers are important to us, because thats what corporate sees.  we dont take the return personal - we just know it affects us when it comes time for reveiws.  try to be more carefull when you shop, every return has to be trashed, waisted product leads to price increases (which just went into effect this week, everything is up  either .50 or $1).


----------



## DivineFemme (Jun 12, 2008)

I've done two returns to MAC counters and didn't have any problems doing so. The first time was for a Fafi quad that I didn't test before I bought. It was my first time at MAC and the MA was alone and super busy, so I just bought it blind. And the second time was a paint pot and an e/s that didn't work out for me. 

I'm very careful about buying now, however, so that I don't have a lot of returns. If I'm not sure, I ask the MA to write the product name on a card for me, so I can think about it. All of them have been happy to do so, in my experience. 

Mine were both exchanges as well. The first time, I exchanged the $30 quad for lipglasses, and bought $70 worth of other stuff while I was at it!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 13, 2008)

does the MA's numbers suffer with exchanges as well?  i figured an exchange is a lot better than a flat out return.  

i bought studio stick foundation, used it maybe 5 times and it's breaking me out badly.. i'm thinking of exchanging it for select spf15.  i might just keep it though if it messes up the MA's numbers


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

Even though most MAC Artists won't admit this, I will!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it tends to seem like a slap in the face if an artist picked out something for you and you return it because it dosen'look good. Luckily, it seems to be the people who didn't ask for advice that return items. 

and, it sets your sales goal back.

nonetheless, she shouldn't have acted like a child, it's the people who carry themselves as such that don't get very far in this business.


----------



## genica (Jun 13, 2008)

I've never returned a makeup item _ever, _from mac or any other brand.  The thought of it being thrown away is just too much!  I'd rather swap something that didn't work for me than return it.

I'm really loving the posts from MAs explaining how this all works.  Very enlightening.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_does the MA's numbers suffer with exchanges as well? i figured an exchange is a lot better than a flat out return. 

i bought studio stick foundation, used it maybe 5 times and it's breaking me out badly.. i'm thinking of exchanging it for select spf15. i might just keep it though if it messes up the MA's numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
sometimes an exchange is good, but not always.  let's say you buy from artist a.  you return it/exchange it with artist b.  that return lowers artist a's numbers, but does help artist b.  now when artist a comes into work, she's in the hole $20 already.  and what's worse than being in the hole $20?  finding out that at the end of your day you are $20 short of your goal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  now that sucks!

now let's say you exchange it with the original artist that helped you.  if you are returning $20, and buying $150, the time that artist spent with you is only giving her a $130 sale, instead of $150 had you not returned the original item.

this is why there are testers.  try it in the store if you can.  go outside to see what it looks like in natural lighting.  if you can't try it on in the store, ask for a sample (skincare, foundation, etc.) if you counter gives samples.  and remember, a sample is a sample, so don't expect a completely full container.  a sample is enough to last you about a week, which is plenty of time to see how you like it and how your skin reacts.  then you can decide whether to buy or not.

sometimes some items just don't work out and need to be returned.  so when the artist asks if there was anything wrong with it, tell them, and be honest.  hopefully they can find something that works for you better.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 13, 2008)

i refuse to return makeup. ill buy another shade to layer with it or something until i make it work! lol


----------



## Dianora (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i bought studio stick foundation, used it maybe 5 times and it's breaking me out badly.. i'm thinking of exchanging it for select spf15.  i might just keep it though if it messes up the MA's numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Keeping a product that makes you break out just to help out the MA's numbers is a little TOO altruistic! You have a legitimate problem and you're certainly entitled to getting the best product for you for your money. By all means take it back and explain what happened so that the MA can help you exchange it for one that won't irritate your skin.

Erine, taking samples of a foundation to make sure it works with your skin is a great idea - but certainly not one I've ever had a MA at any cosmetics counter suggest. They always want the sale at that moment - not that I blame them, that's the point of being a salesperson. I think a lot of consumers will think it's obvious to try things before buying to make sure they like the _color_, but I don't think skin irritation is something anyone thinks about until they've been wearing a product for a few days and realize they're breaking out. As a salesperson, if a customer samples a foundation in the store and it's the perfect color and finish, are you going to say, "Hold off, take this sample and wear it for a week," or are you going to say, "Great, I'll add this to your purchase, is there anything else I can help you find?"


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

In my opinon, if you have a prob with reg mac foundations and your skin... we sell a mineral foundation. so.... yeah.... try it.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the replies/advice.  

i think i'll try to exchange it tomorrow.  i just feel kinda bad cuz she spent some time with me to find the right shade and explain the different foundations.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_Keeping a product that makes you break out just to help out the MA's numbers is a little TOO altruistic! You have a legitimate problem and you're certainly entitled to getting the best product for you for your money. By all means take it back and explain what happened so that the MA can help you exchange it for one that won't irritate your skin.

Erine, taking samples of a foundation to make sure it works with your skin is a great idea - but certainly not one I've ever had a MA at any cosmetics counter suggest. They always want the sale at that moment - not that I blame them, that's the point of being a salesperson. I think a lot of consumers will think it's obvious to try things before buying to make sure they like the color, but I don't think skin irritation is something anyone thinks about until they've been wearing a product for a few days and realize they're breaking out. As a salesperson, if a customer samples a foundation in the store and it's the perfect color and finish, are you going to say, "Hold off, take this sample and wear it for a week," or are you going to say, "Great, I'll add this to your purchase, is there anything else I can help you find?"_

 
if a foundation or any other product is irritating or breaks you out, definatly take it back.  just make sure to let the artist know that it broke you out, that way they can recommend a different one.  they can even look up the product info, possibly locating the ingredient that is irritating.

as for foundations, maybe i'm different than other artists.  if i try a foundation on a customer and they like it, i'm definatley gonna add it to the sale.  but if they tell me that they've had other foundations from us or another brand break them out or are unsure altogether, i'll suggest a sample for them to try.  i _never_ try to push a sale on anyone.  if they buy from me and like the product, great!  if they buy it, but are unsure, then return it later just cause they are frustrated with it, they are unlikely to buy again, so i'm out whatever the sale was dollar-wise.  however, if i give them a sample to try, and they come back, i have already given them my name and ask that they let whoever rings them know that i was the one helping them.  that way the customer knows for sure how the foundation works for them, and i've gotten the sale, even tho i wasn't there when they came back.

unfortunately there are artists out there that will do/say whatever they can to make the person buy, and i'm just not like that.  i've had so many customers thank me for my honesty.  everyone at my counter is honest.  if a color looks bad on you, we'll let you know.

so, in the end, it pays to be honest and let customers try stuff before they buy.  otherwise, you've got a pissed off customer who will return stuff, making your sales go in the wrong direction.


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ you and i would work well together, we have the same work ethic.  i never push a sale, and im all for sampling.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_^^ you and i would work well together, we have the same work ethic. i never push a sale, and im all for sampling._

 
it sure sounds like we would.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and what sucks is when you are ready to get someone a sample and they are all greatful, and you reach in for a sample cup and your COMPLETELY OUT OF CUPS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  then i feel like a dumbass!

by your username i'm guessing your name is erin.  if so, that's another thing we have in common.


----------



## jen_loves_mac (Jun 15, 2008)

If a mac artist wants can they keep the returned item instead of throwing it away


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen_loves_mac* 

 
_If a mac artist wants can they keep the returned item instead of throwing it away_

 
WHAT?  where did you hear this?  is this at stores only?


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 15, 2008)

lol I think she was just asking Erine, she left out the question mark


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok personally, I have never returned MAC, or any other kind of make up. Period. First off, I feel like if I buy something, it was my choice, and if I messed up, it's my fault. Even if an MA talked me into something, I was the one who actually pulled out my money and paid for it. If you tend to return products, why wouldn't you try them on in the store? And honestly, if your problem with the product is that it looks different in natural light then step outside for a moment. I think anyone who knows a little something about make up would totally understand this. And I dont know, I love MAC so much, and I also work in retail so I'm not willing to go and mess up a MA's sales. If they were a bitch to you or rude I could see how you may not care but when they are sweet to you and cater to your needs and questions, you can just look at it as trial and error. Besides all of that though, you can always swap on here or MUA, and save everyone trouble and get a product you really like. I do agree with returning products that break you out but if yu are an MA you could always just sanitize it and add it to products you use on your clients.

But my thing is, if I buy something I HATE, I think of it in two different ways, the first one being very optimistic: I am expanding my MAC collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or: Ok so I dont like this, and I dont see myself using it, but chances are if I log onto specktra or youtube I will probably find a tutorial and see a look that I love love love and theres a chance they will be using this exact shade. I'm telling you some colors were made to work with other colors and other products and by you returning something, you could be missing out on something that could have been really stunning if you took the time to look into it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have plenty of products I hated, and now they are my HG and I've also had those "Maaaaan why did I return that?!?" moments I hate so much


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 16, 2008)

First of all, I have to say that I have been to both MAC counters and freestanding stores probably over 50x at least and only a handful of those times has any of the MA's been friendly. I usually get ignored until I manage to catch someone's eye and I am not a frequent "pest" or "returner" of products, I guess because I look younger than I am maybe they think I'm a pesky teenager or something. (I'm 29! LOL)
Anyway, a few months back I had my makeup done for the $50 purchase and I ended spending more than the $50. When I got home I noticed that the Dazzleglass I had purchased was almost EXACTLY the same color as a Lipglass I already had AND the fluidline I bought wasn't exactly the color I thought it was. I decided to return those things b/c I didn't need them so I sat down WITH A CALCULATOR AND MADE SURE that even though I was returning a few items, I was still spending the required $50. If it didn't add up, I had no problem keeping all the items. Fortunately, the Dazzleglass and Fluidline did not keep me from the $50 so I did return the items. Both were unused. However, I didn't know until this thread that returned items were tossed, so from now on I will not be returning anything I buy. So, I didn't cheat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry to those MA's who have to deal with that sort of thing!!


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 16, 2008)

If I buy something online can I return pr exchange in at my macys counter is for some reason it doesn't work for me?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

ive never returned makeup... i always buy things that i know will suit me or i can work with.  And if i only use it once it just sits in my room
honestly.. i would feel abit 'scruffy' returning makeup although if it was something expensive and didnt work for me or if i got the wrong colour then i wouldnt mind.
the only things i return are things like clothes n stuff lol


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JolieFemme* 

 
_If I buy something online can I return Page Ranking exchange in at my macys counter is for some reason it doesn't work for me?_

 
This post proves I can't multitask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I was try to ask was...

If I buy something from mac online can I return or exchange it at my macys counter if for some reason it doesn't work for me?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_lol I think she was just asking Erine, she left out the question mark_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen_loves_mac* 

 
_If a mac artist wants can they keep the returned item instead of throwing it away_

 
thanks jane, i can't read! 

no, we can't keep returns.  all returns need to be processed thru the system for inventory purposes.  plus, you never know what they did to it, so you wouldn't wanna use it even if you could keep it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JolieFemme* 

 
_This post proves I can't multitask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I was try to ask was...

If I buy something from mac online can I return or exchange it at my macys counter if for some reason it doesn't work for me?_

 
no.  if you buy it online, you can only return/exchange it thru the mail.  you can't only exchange/return it in the same manner you bought it.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_Keeping a product that makes you break out just to help out the MA's numbers is a little TOO altruistic! You have a legitimate problem and you're certainly entitled to getting the best product for you for your money. By all means take it back and explain what happened so that the MA can help you exchange it for one that won't irritate your skin.

Erine, taking samples of a foundation to make sure it works with your skin is a great idea - but certainly not one I've ever had a MA at any cosmetics counter suggest. They always want the sale at that moment - not that I blame them, that's the point of being a salesperson. I think a lot of consumers will think it's obvious to try things before buying to make sure they like the color, but I don't think skin irritation is something anyone thinks about until they've been wearing a product for a few days and realize they're breaking out. As a salesperson, if a customer samples a foundation in the store and it's the perfect color and finish, are you going to say, "Hold off, take this sample and wear it for a week," or are you going to say, "Great, I'll add this to your purchase, is there anything else I can help you find?"_

 
I totally agree with your post.


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it sure sounds like we would.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and what sucks is when you are ready to get someone a sample and they are all greatful, and you reach in for a sample cup and your COMPLETELY OUT OF CUPS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  then i feel like a dumbass!

by your username i'm guessing your name is erin.  if so, that's another thing we have in common.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yup, i figured your name was erin too but i see everyone calls you erine and when i read that i always hear it in my hear as "ernie" hahaha which was one of my many nicknames in high school.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_yup, i figured your name was erin too but i see everyone calls you erine and when i read that i always hear it in my hear as "ernie" hahaha which was one of my many nicknames in high school._

 
lol.  alot of people type it here as ernie, and it makes me laugh all the time.  my middle name is elizabeth, so that's were the e at the end comes from.  so its erin e, but what's funny is my sister calls me erine, pronounced e-rine, so when she noticed that's my screenname she was like "that's what i call you!"  i didn't have the heart to tell her that's not why i picked it.  oh well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my brother calls me something else that's not-so-nice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol!


----------



## macone (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't mind if people return things that just are not going to work on them. What I do hate is when people try to get around the minimum purchase rule, or when people continuously return things over and over again.  It does really bother me when someone returns something that is in really high demand after e are sold out of it. I do feel like it's a waist of product. If you are not sure of something don't buy it. There are people who really want it. We don't mind if you return something if it's a legitimate reason, so don't feel bad about it. But you should NEVER, feel like you have to buy something that you don't like. 

I am curious about it being thrown in the trash.  It should have been thrown in to the Back 2 MAC bin!!!


----------



## novella (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,

Unfortunately, this is going to be my first time returning make up.  I bought two paints and I looked at them carefully at the mac store. I put it on this morning and it is very very light. I hope I can return it without problems. Can I  return to the mac store and do I have to go back to the original store?


----------



## lara (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_Hi,

Unfortunately, this is going to be my first time returning make up.  I bought two paints and I looked at them carefully at the mac store. I put it on this morning and it is very very light. I hope I can return it without problems. Can I  return to the mac store and do I have to go back to the original store?_

 
You can return it to a store as long as you have your proof of purchase.

When in doubt, call the store number on the receipt and clarify it with them first to possibly save yourself a wasted trip. I think that applies to just about every return/exchange/B2m question ever.


----------



## trammie (Jun 24, 2008)

For all those that work at the MAC counter....

So when I first started using MAC i bought mostly neutrals and especially woodwinked was my favorite color. Recently my boyfriends sister bought me woodwinked as well. I already have 1 in a palette and an unopened 2nd one in the pot, so a 3rd one seems too much. 

I was wondering if I could exchange it for another color without the receipt? Or if there was a better way of selling it to someone who may want it?


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 
i swear, some people...if i wouldn't lose my job i woulda gone off on that heffa!_

 

omg....
we call each other heffa's at my counter!!! I just laughed out loud when I read this..hahaha!!!

I know another counter where they call each other "hey pig"


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't mind legitimate returns at all, I realize that some things just don't work for certain people. What bothers me is when people lie about why they're returning it and when people constantly return items at our location that they bought at another location out of embarassment. lol

A lot of people will say they had a 'reaction' to the makeup and while I do believe that some may be allergic, I think what they actually had was a 'pocketbook reaction' (husband, bf, mother musta saw the receipt) lol !!! or maybe they had a day of retail therapy and overspent..all I ask is for honesty, I'd laugh right along with them over it...ah well


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Man, I'd hate to have you as a customer. Who needs that sort of aggression?_

 





  im not mean im nice to any one but i was responding to some one comment saying the lady cussed her out and that was my responce .like i wouldent hit them i ment that as id say "can i have my money back and dont be rude to me becouse i want my money back for one item" .


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 10, 2008)

i admit, i returned "talent pool" the other day. After i brought it home i realized it looked a lot like blue absienth, which i dont use all that much. I told the mua that i never opened in. never swatched it and to pleassseee not throw it out. She said that with shadows its pretty easy to tell him something had been used or not. She looked at it, and said that it obviously hadnt been used, and put it back.

I did an exchange anyway, but i just hate doing returns if i think a perfect good product will go to waste because i made a bad call.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 10, 2008)

I only purchase from a Mac store once and I was able to test all products and the MA show me how great they would look with me.  But now the products I ordered online, I have returned at least 1 out of 10 items, due to the fact the color is not what it look like online or the color es was similar to another.  I don't like returning if I don't have to.  But returns happen with all makeup and other products we purchase.  Just returned some jeans for my baby girl at old Navy.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 12, 2008)

I recently started using MAC again at the launch of the Naughty Nauticals release,  I went in there with an idea of what I wanted to buy already and to maybe add a few things after my "appointment". I must say that the MUA that did my make up didn't listen to me at all, even after asking me what look I was I was hoping to achieve at my appointment!..lol.  She didn't use any of the products for the look I asked for and when I voiced my concern about the foundation match she just ignored me.  I bought $100 worth of items only to find when I got home that she put in the products SHE thought worked on me not the ones I had asked for.  I wanted an NC40 studio fix fluid and she put in an NC35. She also put in the Loose Mineralized Foundation (the one with the puff) instead of the med/dark translucent finishing powder.  I was so upset after I realized what she had done.  I also had asked for a Spice lip liner.  Granted I haven't used MAC in a really long time so I had no idea they had changed the color formula so that went back as well.  I did go to a different counter and after asking for foundation samples and meeting a much nicer MUA, I eventually got what I needed. I just don't see why I should have to sit on $100?  

I've read a lot of these responses and I must say that I am surprised that the general tone is to make those of us who do legitimate returns feel bad about it or talk us into keeping an item because returns get trashed and sales numbers are reduced.  I'm not trying to be harsh but that's standard for MUC's and retail sales overall.  

My husband is in sales and when items are returned they are destroyed or used as samples (like brushes) and his commission earned for that sale is deducted from his paycheck. Unlike you ladies/gents he doesn't get a chance to make up that number if a return is made.

My husband leaves our home 6 days a week and works hard for the pay check he earns every month and if I'm spending that hard earned money I want to get the best value/product for the amount I'm spending.  More importantly the product I am seeking not what someone is trying to force on me.  I know this is an audacious post for a newbie but it's very disheartening to see such banter.


----------



## seabird (Aug 12, 2008)

i personally find it disheartening that people think they can return stuff just because they don't like it/it doesn't look good on them, and it just gets chucked in the bin. the amount of times on make-up communities and forums i've seen people buy say, 5 eyeshadows, then say 'oh well i don't like 3 of them so i'm returning them' it's such a waste. the store has testers and make-up artists for a reason, to help you select colours that you will use, suit you etc. i understand that ma's are kind of pushy sometimes, but you've got a tongue in your head. in the uk i think our laws on returning make-up are stricter and you only can if it causes a reaction (? maybe) and in a way i think that should be the law universally. think about how much make-up from mac alone is wasted each year due to people returning it, simply because they don't like it/shouldn't have bought it. not to mention that it affects the figures of the store/individual sales person. 
if i buy something that when i get it home i decide it doesn't work for me, i make it work. i research about it online, see what people pair it with, how people apply it and try it over and over until i find a way to make it work for me. i don't believe in wasting things because of my mistakes.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 12, 2008)

Here in Finland you can only return things that are faulty in some way or in some cases unused, unopened goods. 
So if you buy a lipstick and you happen to notice at home that you really don't like the shade, you can't take it back to the store just because you didn't like it. That's why there are testers in the stores so you can see how the products looks on you.
But if you order something online/from a catalog have the right to return the product within 14 days of receiving the goods, wich is fair enough I think.
Some stores grand you the right to return things but this is something they do for teh goodness of their heart, they don't have any obligation to do so.

I really don't think that's just a bad thing because you really have to think if you like/need the product you are buying.

With this I'm not trying to offend anyone since I really believe that all of you have had good reasons to return a products but, especially Sass E I think you had all the right to change.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass E* 

 
_I recently started using MAC again at the launch of the Naughty Nauticals release, I went in there with an idea of what I wanted to buy already and to maybe add a few things after my "appointment". I must say that the MUA that did my make up didn't listen to me at all, even after asking me what look I was I was hoping to achieve at my appointment!..lol. She didn't use any of the products for the look I asked for and when I voiced my concern about the foundation match she just ignored me. I bought $100 worth of items only to find when I got home that she put in the products SHE thought worked on me not the ones I had asked for. I wanted an NC40 studio fix fluid and she put in an NC35. She also put in the Loose Mineralized Foundation (the one with the puff) instead of the med/dark translucent finishing powder. I was so upset after I realized what she had done. I also had asked for a Spice lip liner. Granted I haven't used MAC in a really long time so I had no idea they had changed the color formula so that went back as well. I did go to a different counter and after asking for foundation samples and meeting a much nicer MUA, I eventually got what I needed. I just don't see why I should have to sit on $100? 

I've read a lot of these responses and I must say that I am surprised that the general tone is to make those of us who do legitimate returns feel bad about it or talk us into keeping an item because returns get trashed and sales numbers are reduced. I'm not trying to be harsh but that's standard for MUC's and retail sales overall. 

My husband is in sales and when items are returned they are destroyed or used as samples (like brushes) and his commission earned for that sale is deducted from his paycheck. Unlike you ladies/gents he doesn't get a chance to make up that number if a return is made.

My husband leaves our home 6 days a week and works hard for the pay check he earns every month and if I'm spending that hard earned money I want to get the best value/product for the amount I'm spending. More importantly the product I am seeking not what someone is trying to force on me. I know this is an audacious post for a newbie but it's very disheartening to see such banter._

 
i have absolutely no issues with someone returning something if its a legitimate reason.  but when you get people returning stuff because "i spent too much money that day", "my husband told me i didn't need it", "i won't use it", etc., it angers us.  really?  you didn't realize that you were spending too much money when we gave you your total, and you didn't ask us to remove a few items?  you don't have your own thinking and have to listen to what your husband says you can/can't have?  unless you don't work and its his money you're spending, think for yourself!  if you won't use it, then why'd you buy it in the first place?

now, if your eyes started itching, it made you break out, it was the wrong color (we're a little iffy on this one, that's what testers/color matching is for) then we're happy to return it for you.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 12, 2008)

My comments regarding my husbands earnings are to explain that I don't spend frivolously.  When I hit the counter I have what I want in mind and the amount I want to spend. I have gone in and spent a lot and I've gone in and spent nothing for various reasons. I'd rather walk out empty handed than buy something I just kinda liked. On the flip side, I've personally been encouraged by MUA's to take it home, try it and if I didn't like it to bring it back. My personal view on that is if I'm "iffy" about a product I just won't buy it at all.

I'm scared to ask this question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I am really curious to know. If returns are looked down upon, why does MAC offer a return policy at all? 

Thank you to those of you who can see this issue from a LEGITIMATE client return perspective. Returns (for those of us who are legit) are a pain in the behind for us as well.  I went clear across town for that appointment and in the end I was the one who had to spend the additional time/money to make my purchase right.

I worked retail myself for many years and at one of my stores not only were returns deducted from daily sales goals but theft/damaged items (from people attempting to steal) were tallied at the end of each month and we all "shared" the grief. Managements explanation on that was we weren't working as a team to prevent the theft/damaged goods issue, until we did we would all get a percentage of the loss/damaged product take out of our paychecks.  Ironically, that was suppose to motivate us to work harder at reducing the inventory loss.


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 12, 2008)

ok, what would ma's say about my situation:  i went to the mac counter maybe about in april/may? and i asked an ma for a powder, so he tried studiofix nc35 on me, and i trust him since he's the expert.  after i made my purchases and left nordies i opened my bag to relish at my goodies and noticed he gave me nc30 instead.  i thought about going right back but i don't know why i didn't, i guess i thought maybe he changed his mind on my color.  i've been using it really lightly since then w/ my 187, but i've had to use bronzer all over to darken my skin to make it match.  now that it's summer and i'm considerably darker, i don't know what to do??  i'd like to exchange it for a more suitable color, and granted it doesn't even have a dip in it, it's still been lightly used and it was a while ago that i did originally purchase it.  what to do, ladies??

edit:  i do have the receipt, if that matters...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_ok, what would ma's say about my situation:  i went to the mac counter maybe about in april/may? and i asked an ma for a powder, so he tried studiofix nc35 on me, and i trust him since he's the expert.  after i made my purchases and left nordies i opened my bag to relish at my goodies and noticed he gave me nc30 instead.  i thought about going right back but i don't know why i didn't, i guess i thought maybe he changed his mind on my color.  i've been using it really lightly since then w/ my 187, but i've had to use bronzer all over to darken my skin to make it match.  now that it's summer and i'm considerably darker, i don't know what to do??  i'd like to exchange it for a more suitable color, and granted it doesn't even have a dip in it, it's still been lightly used and it was a while ago that i did originally purchase it.  what to do, ladies??

edit:  i do have the receipt, if that matters..._

 
Buy the darker one and use the lighter one in the winter. It makes the most sense to me that way since you'll be needing it anyway.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass E* 

 
_My comments regarding my husbands earnings are to explain that I don't spend frivolously. When I hit the counter I have what I want in mind and the amount I want to spend. I have gone in and spent a lot and I've gone in and spent nothing for various reasons. I'd rather walk out empty handed than buy something I just kinda liked. On the flip side, I've personally been encouraged by MUA's to take it home, try it and if I didn't like it to bring it back. My personal view on that is if I'm "iffy" about a product I just won't buy it at all.

I'm scared to ask this question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I am really curious to know. If returns are looked down upon, why does MAC offer a return policy at all?_

 
my comments about people returning stuff cause their husband said something wasn't directed at you at all.  i completely understand wanting to spend wisely with hard earned money, yours or his.  that's just one of those retarded, frivolous type of returns we get all the time.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_ok, what would ma's say about my situation: i went to the mac counter maybe about in april/may? and i asked an ma for a powder, so he tried studiofix nc35 on me, and i trust him since he's the expert. after i made my purchases and left nordies i opened my bag to relish at my goodies and noticed he gave me nc30 instead. i thought about going right back but i don't know why i didn't, i guess i thought maybe he changed his mind on my color. i've been using it really lightly since then w/ my 187, but i've had to use bronzer all over to darken my skin to make it match. now that it's summer and i'm considerably darker, i don't know what to do?? i'd like to exchange it for a more suitable color, and granted it doesn't even have a dip in it, it's still been lightly used and it was a while ago that i did originally purchase it. what to do, ladies??

edit: i do have the receipt, if that matters..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Buy the darker one and use the lighter one in the winter. It makes the most sense to me that way since you'll be needing it anyway._

 
i agree with simply elegant.  everyone that uses foundation all year round needs two different colors, one for summer/fall, one for winter/spring.  

besides, even tho you still have the reciept, you should've exchanged it once you noticed the error on his part.  and depending on what counter you bought it at, there's time limits on returns/exhanges, with or without a receipt.  just keep it for winter, and get a new shade for now.  if you were to return it, you'd probably end up buying it back come winter anyways, so why just save yourself the trouble.


----------



## fillintheblank (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass E* 

 
_I've read a lot of these responses and I must say that I am surprised that the general tone is to make those of us who do legitimate returns feel bad about it or talk us into keeping an item because returns get trashed and sales numbers are reduced.  I'm not trying to be harsh but that's standard for MUC's and retail sales overall.  

My husband is in sales and when items are returned they are destroyed or used as samples (like brushes) and his commission earned for that sale is deducted from his paycheck. Unlike you ladies/gents he doesn't get a chance to make up that number if a return is made.

My husband leaves our home 6 days a week and works hard for the pay check he earns every month and if I'm spending that hard earned money I want to get the best value/product for the amount I'm spending.  More importantly the product I am seeking not what someone is trying to force on me.  I know this is an audacious post for a newbie but it's very disheartening to see such banter._

 

I totally agree, if at the end of the day I'm not satisfied I should be able to return a product without someone trying to make me feel guilty.


----------



## sneaky9 (Aug 13, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago i had bought make-up for about $200. Im still experimenting with foundations since i havent found a perfect match yet I have 2 foundations to return, well im actually going to exchange , but im so scared to go because i used to work at macys at an other makeup counter which is right across from MAC, so i dont want to go to mac and feel like a complete loser in front of the people i used to work with. Oh and what makes it worse is i dont have my reciept, but its on my macys card.
How do you think they are going to react to this???? I will be going tomorrow


----------



## slogirl (Aug 13, 2008)

I have relationships with the a few MA at my local  MAC store and the same with some of the people who work at Sephora -  they all know I spend a ton of $$ and it  is pretty rare that I will return (really exchange) an item . I don't feel too bad because I go back with in  few days and find something great instead.


----------



## Meryl (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i admit, i returned "talent pool" the other day. After i brought it home i realized it looked a lot like blue absienth, which i dont use all that much. I told the mua that i never opened in. never swatched it and to pleassseee not throw it out. *She said that with shadows its pretty easy to tell him something had been used or not.* *She looked at it, and said that it obviously hadnt been used, and put it back.*

I did an exchange anyway, but i just hate doing returns if i think a perfect good product will go to waste because i made a bad call._

 
I thought that MAC didn't allow that?  What if someone, not you of course, had opened it, had a cold and sneezed on it... still not used, but still contaminated...  Far fetched example, I realize...

Not trying t be mean... just thought that MAC had a very strict policy?


----------



## Meryl (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass E* 

 
_I recently started using MAC again at the launch of the Naughty Nauticals release,  I went in there with an idea of what I wanted to buy already and to maybe add a few things after my "appointment". I must say that the MUA that did my make up didn't listen to me at all, even after asking me what look I was I was hoping to achieve at my appointment!..lol.  She didn't use any of the products for the look I asked for and when I voiced my concern about the foundation match she just ignored me.  I bought $100 worth of items only to find when I got home that she put in the products SHE thought worked on me not the ones I had asked for.  I wanted an NC40 studio fix fluid and she put in an NC35. She also put in the Loose Mineralized Foundation (the one with the puff) instead of the med/dark translucent finishing powder.  I was so upset after I realized what she had done.  I also had asked for a Spice lip liner.  Granted I haven't used MAC in a really long time so I had no idea they had changed the color formula so that went back as well.  I did go to a different counter and after asking for foundation samples and meeting a much nicer MUA, I eventually got what I needed. I just don't see why I should have to sit on $100?  

I've read a lot of these responses and I must say that I am surprised that the general tone is to make those of us who do legitimate returns feel bad about it or talk us into keeping an item because returns get trashed and sales numbers are reduced.  I'm not trying to be harsh but that's standard for MUC's and retail sales overall.  

My husband is in sales and when items are returned they are destroyed or used as samples (like brushes) and his commission earned for that sale is deducted from his paycheck. Unlike you ladies/gents he doesn't get a chance to make up that number if a return is made.

My husband leaves our home 6 days a week and works hard for the pay check he earns every month and if I'm spending that hard earned money I want to get the best value/product for the amount I'm spending.  More importantly the product I am seeking not what someone is trying to force on me.  I know this is an audacious post for a newbie but it's very disheartening to see such banter._

 
*Sass E*, I understand what you're saying and I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try to never return... but I like the fact that I can, if I had to.  That's why I love MAC... they want us to be happy with our purchases and have a very generous return policy.  I could shop anywhere else... but don't for that reason.


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_if you buy from girl "x" and then return it , the return is in her name, those numbers go to corporate, without a reason attatched.  so to corporate she looks like a bad salesperson when she has continuos returns, no matter the reason behind it.  her numbers and AUS could suffer, and these are things that artist get written up for.  i know you say you usually buy more, but it doesnt even out.  for instance, back when i was at a counter a lady bought studio tech from me, turns the corner and realizes fashion fair is behind us and wants to return the tech and go get fashion fair. so it was the first transaction, when i sold it to her my sales were $25, when i did the return, my sales didnt go back down to 0,  they went to -$25, so now im in the hole, so the next foundation i sold only brought me back up to 0.  it was really annoying.  our numbers are important to us, because thats what corporate sees.  we dont take the return personal - we just know it affects us when it comes time for reveiws.  try to be more carefull when you shop, every return has to be trashed, waisted product leads to price increases (which just went into effect this week, everything is up  either .50 or $1)._

 
Am I missing a step? Why does the return count for double - so that your total goes from $25 to -$25? That doesn't seem fair at all.

On another note, Australia's (and eBay's!) restricted return policies have led me to an interesting discovery ... what I dislike today, I may not dislike later on. I've bought a pink blush (Angel) that turned orangey, swapped it away, and later bought it again - no orange. Loved it. Now it's discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bought the #217 based on everyone's raves, couldn't make it work for me. Put it away. Found it again later on ... and now I love it. Yeah, I'm weird


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass E* 

 
_ 
If returns are looked down upon, why does MAC offer a return policy at all? 
_

 
Because MAC doesnt look down upon returns, some of the ppl who have contributed to this thread, have looked down upon returns.    

There's a HUGE difference. 

Specktra is not MAC or run by them in any way at all!  Sometimes I think a lot of ppl miss that!  Not directed at u personally Sass E.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 13, 2008)

A lot of people forget also that MAC is subject to the return policy of the store that carries their product. They are simply vendors. If MAC doesn't agree to the return policy of said department store, they're not going to offer the product! I read this WHOLE thing and I think the general consensus is this: A) be a savvy shopper! 'nuff said b) DO NOT feel guilty returning something that was either artist mistake (yes we're human) or that just didn't work in real life for you, it would be nice if you swapped it out for something else so that MA doesn't 'lose a sale' but by all means it's NOT required. 
There are people out there who do return for illegitimate reasons; i.e. they steal testers. HOWEVER, I also know that our stores have a Loss Prevention department and it's their job to police them and MY JOB to alert them. SO if I KNOW something ain't right with a return I call my supervisor or LP. Those of us who have legitimate returns, don't feel bad,don't feel guilty. I had to suck up a $300 return one time in one day~what can ya do? It was FUN coming in that afternoon and I was -$300!! Yep! we go 'in the hole', not down to zero when there's a return. If you figure you start the day at $0 and have $0 in sales-you're at $0. Then the next transaction on your sales # is a return of $25 you are now negative $25...I hope that makes sense...And yes, we DO just have to throw all that perfectly fine product away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That MA who looked at the eyeshadow, deemed it unused and put it back on the shelf??? SHAME ON HER! BAD MA! LOL


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 13, 2008)

I've never returned an item of makeup. To be honest the thought has never really crossed my mind. Most of the stuff I've bought I really thought carefully about before handing over the cash. So in that sense I've never really bought something I absolutely don't like. I guess I'm quite money concious though.

The only time I've had an issue was when I was new to the whole MAC thing. I wanted a repeat foundation, I knew the name of the foundation I wanted but all I knew was the shade was 15. I was sold NW15 rather than NC15, an let me tell you it was totally orange. I just gave it to my mum though because she's slightly tanned.

I think I'd always rather swap makeup I didn't want with someone else who would appreciate it more and get something in return I liked.

I don't think returning things is 'wrong' or anything like that, personally I just don't like to do it. Sure I've returned things like clothes in the past that didn't fit because sometimes it's hard to judge, but with that I know all they're going to do is resell it. I think it's really bad that MAC must throw returns away. I mean I understand why but it seems like such a waste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they should have a policy like they do with pierced jewellery - you cannot return it because it's been on your body etc.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_A lot of people forget also that MAC is subject to the return policy of the store that carries their product. They are simply vendors. If MAC doesn't agree to the return policy of said department store, they're not going to offer the product! I read this WHOLE thing and I think the general consensus is this: A) be a savvy shopper! 'nuff said b) DO NOT feel guilty returning something that was either artist mistake (yes we're human) or that just didn't work in real life for you, it would be nice if you swapped it out for something else so that MA doesn't 'lose a sale' but by all means it's NOT required. 
There are people out there who do return for illegitimate reasons; i.e. they steal testers. HOWEVER, I also know that our stores have a Loss Prevention department and it's their job to police them and MY JOB to alert them. SO if I KNOW something ain't right with a return I call my supervisor or LP. Those of us who have legitimate returns, don't feel bad,don't feel guilty. I had to suck up a $300 return one time in one day~what can ya do? It was FUN coming in that afternoon and I was -$300!! Yep! we go 'in the hole', not down to zero when there's a return. If you figure you start the day at $0 and have $0 in sales-you're at $0. Then the next transaction on your sales # is a return of $25 you are now negative $25...I hope that makes sense...And yes, we DO just have to throw all that perfectly fine product away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That MA who looked at the eyeshadow, deemed it unused and put it back on the shelf??? SHAME ON HER! BAD MA! LOL_

 
Mocha..Thank you, that's a great perspective and I appreciate your response.


----------



## MILFY (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is Aussie, we aren't allowed to return things because of a change of mind.  I know I love 99% of what I buy but there is the odd thing that I think "why did I get that?" and would love to take it back but we can't.


----------



## doll.face (Aug 30, 2008)

I've never had this problem. I haven't returned too many things though. The other day I returned a lipstick because I was given the wrong color. I wasn't asked if I used it or not but I would've said yes since I did test it out.


----------



## kmae (Aug 30, 2008)

I returned something once... it was one of their foundations with spf. I really like the way it looked on me but when I got home my face was burning... allergic rxn. I went back the next day to return it and told them what happened. The MA doing the return seemed really rude about it as if she didn't believe me.

I didn't even know they gave samples until today! Anyway I don't use any type of MAC foundation in fear of getting another rxn because it takes days to weeks for it to subside. I only go for l/s and e/s.


----------



## II3rinII (Aug 30, 2008)

ugh!! earlier this week i had a banging day! i had the highest sales and AUS and made my daily goal.  the next day however a lday i helped the day before called in the morning asking if i was there, my co-worker said i wasnt, she asked when i was coming in she said she couldnt give that info.  the lady then said "i bought a lotta stuff from her yesturday and i got home and it broke me out..." so kendra said "do you have your receipt?" she said she did and then kendra (cuz shes not one to hold back) said "so your trying to come in here before erin then right?" and the lady said yes!  she came back and returned all $132 her face did not look broken out, she basically had a case of buyers remorse.  what sucks is, i didnt push anything on her, she came in saying she wanted a lip color and something for the eyes as i was trying some lip shades on her she kept hinting towards having her face done up, she was older, probably 60, so i did a simple but pretty look on her and gave her some tips.  i never pushed the products it was her who started pointing at everything i used saying she wanted it.  when i rang her up she gasped at the price but never said "well let me put such and such back" there were even a few items that i wrote down for her "for next time" so she wasnt pressured to buy all at once, she couldve just gotten the eyeshadow and lip gloss like she originally planned.  she even said she usually wears walmart makeup... so here she comes the very next day claiming "it" broke her out (pretty sure it was a lie, why return everything if one thing broke you out, i mean if a foundation broke me out i wouldnt return the gloss and shadow ya know) anyway i came in that day in the hole my AUS was a -$132 and so were my sales.  it didnt help that it was an extremely slowwwwwwww day and all i was getting was little one item sales, it took most of the day to get out of the hole, so it had me in a bad mood.  these are the returns we are talking about.  i will gladly take back an honest/legitimate return.  but please dont lie or make something up.  if you spent to much id rather hear that, at least i know then it wasnt my fault youre returning the items.


----------



## II3rinII (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmae* 

 
_I returned something once... it was one of their foundations with spf. I really like the way it looked on me but when I got home my face was burning... allergic rxn. I went back the next day to return it and told them what happened. The MA doing the return seemed really rude about it as if she didn't believe me.

I didn't even know they gave samples until today! Anyway I don't use any type of MAC foundation in fear of getting another rxn because it takes days to weeks for it to subside. I only go for l/s and e/s._

 
was it select spf?  i had the same reaction, it contains bismuth oxichloride.  not all our foundations have it though.  if your skin is sensitive, samples are the way to go!


----------



## TRASHdecor (Aug 30, 2008)

I returned talent pool e/s because it was given to me as a gift. I have aquadisiac and steamy I heard they are pretty similar and to tell you the truth I wasnt really interested in another blue/green color. Well anyways when I went to a counterthats what I told the MA, she gave me the hugesst attitude! She was all like Talent Pool looks NOTHING LIKE THOSE SHADES. I saw swatches online, here on specktra. And she was all like stuff you see online looks nothing like in real life! This is a LE item! you can never get it again

I WAS LIKE OMG LEAVE ME ALONE. LOL So thats my only returning story.

Oh and...
When an item is returned and tossed, where do they go? Literally a garbage? Or back to MAC headquaters?

And the item I returned was bought in a Macy's in Pennsylvania, and I returned it to a Florida Macy's. Does the original MA still get affected by it?


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtist* 

 
_I don't mind legitimate returns at all, I realize that some things just don't work for certain people. What bothers me is when people lie about why they're returning it *and when people constantly return items at our location that they bought at another location out of embarassment.* lol

A lot of people will say they had a 'reaction' to the makeup and while I do believe that some may be allergic, I think what they actually had was a 'pocketbook reaction' (husband, bf, mother musta saw the receipt) lol !!! or maybe they had a day of retail therapy and overspent..all I ask is for honesty, I'd laugh right along with them over it...ah well_

 
How is it possible to buy something at one location and then return it at a complitely different location? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here in Croatia return policies are not that simple. There are only few stores where you can return stuff without any problems, but mostly - no way. Although the Law gives you the right to return something, salesman just don't accept it. They will always come up with some reason that stops you from returning them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's why I *always* think through very well if I'm going to buy something or not, and especially if it's something that costs a bit more. There simply isn't any way that someone could talk me into buying something that I actually don't want to buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not like my money falls down from the sky.


----------



## kmae (Aug 30, 2008)

It sucks knowing that the products will end up being thrown away. I always thought they would become testers. 

Why doesn't MAC put plastic seals around their products like drug store brands, to know if has been used? That would save them a lot of money.


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 30, 2008)

I think i've returned something once, but i'm really neurotic about what i buy and i always make sure i really want it blah blah so i'm not a big returner. I'd rather leave emptyhanded but then go back a couple days later to get it instead of having buyer's remorse and having to return. Once i actually saw a girl who had purchased a pigment return it, but it was CLEARLY missing a fair amount of the pigment. The MA caught on (it was really obvious) but i was complete in awe that somebody would try that!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree...there are always those people who abuse the return policy and make it much more difficult for those of us who put a lot of thought and consideration into our MAC purchases, and on a rare occasion need to return/exchange something.

I have been buying MAC for about 5 years, and have returned two items...one was an eyeliner and one was an unused eyeshadow. The MA's were gracious and kind both times. Both times I ended up purchasing 3 or 4 new items after I finished the return, and I guess it didn't hurt that there was at least $150-$200 worth of other purchases on the receipts for the returns. 

I guess a lot of it just comes down to being reasonable, and not taking advantage of the liberal return policy. Try it on in store when possible, and ask for a samples for items that can require more evaluation...such as a skin care or foundation product. 
I know that the men and women at MAC work hard, and spend long hours on thier feet, so a little kindness and a smile go a long way. Show people respect, and you will usually get it back.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRASHdecor* 

 
_Oh and...
When an item is returned and tossed, where do they go? Literally a garbage? Or back to MAC headquaters?_

 
back to corporate, and they throw it in the trash.

 Quote:

  And the item I returned was bought in a Macy's in Pennsylvania, and I returned it to a Florida Macy's. Does the original MA still get affected by it?  
 
in the end it does.  all employee numbers are in macy's system, so in the end the sales will be deducted from the original employee's numbers.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmae* 

 
_Why doesn't MAC put plastic seals around their products like drug store brands, to know if has been used? That would save them a lot of money._

 
that's still not a surefire way to stop contamination.  if you buy a drugstore cosmetic product, they're not gonna put it back on the shelf.  its not sanitary.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_ugh!! earlier this week i had a banging day! i had the highest sales and AUS and made my daily goal.  the next day however a lday i helped the day before called in the morning asking if i was there, my co-worker said i wasnt, she asked when i was coming in she said she couldnt give that info.  the lady then said "i bought a lotta stuff from her yesturday and i got home and it broke me out..." so kendra said "do you have your receipt?" she said she did and then kendra (cuz shes not one to hold back) said "so your trying to come in here before erin then right?" and the lady said yes!  she came back and returned all $132 her face did not look broken out, she basically had a case of buyers remorse.  what sucks is, i didnt push anything on her, she came in saying she wanted a lip color and something for the eyes as i was trying some lip shades on her she kept hinting towards having her face done up, she was older, probably 60, so i did a simple but pretty look on her and gave her some tips.  i never pushed the products it was her who started pointing at everything i used saying she wanted it.  when i rang her up she gasped at the price but never said "well let me put such and such back" there were even a few items that i wrote down for her "for next time" so she wasnt pressured to buy all at once, she couldve just gotten the eyeshadow and lip gloss like she originally planned.  she even said she usually wears walmart makeup... so here she comes the very next day claiming "it" broke her out (pretty sure it was a lie, why return everything if one thing broke you out, i mean if a foundation broke me out i wouldnt return the gloss and shadow ya know) anyway i came in that day in the hole my AUS was a -$132 and so were my sales.  it didnt help that it was an extremely slowwwwwwww day and all i was getting was little one item sales, it took most of the day to get out of the hole, so it had me in a bad mood.  these are the returns we are talking about.  i will gladly take back an honest/legitimate return.  but please dont lie or make something up.  if you spent to much id rather hear that, at least i know then it wasnt my fault youre returning the items._

 

I understand your frustration but sometimes people are embarassed to say that they spent too much money, so in order to save face they make up something like the products broke her out. Not that your store is like this, but it can sometimes be intimidating to go a a Mac counter (especially if you normally shop at Wal-mart), rather than saying 'no' to purchasing the products she just decided to buy them and got hit with buyer's remorse when she got home.


----------



## lainz (Aug 31, 2008)

i love it when ladies clean out their drawers and find a half used pencil and want to return it cuz its dried out...3 years after they bought it....and give me a hard time when i can't find them in our system with the 5 credit cards and 2 zip codes that purchase could possibly be under. oh and please don't threaten to never shop at mac again, cuz i actually think that would be a great idea.


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i love it when ladies clean out their drawers and find a half used pencil and want to return it cuz its dried out...3 years after they bought it....and give me a hard time when i can't find them in our system with the 5 credit cards and 2 zip codes that purchase could possibly be under. oh and please don't threaten to never shop at mac again, cuz i actually think that would be a great idea._

 
Women actually do that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That's totally abuse of return policy. I supose you don't take the products back and return them their money? Or, I'm wrong about it?


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_Women actually do that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's totally abuse of return policy. I supose you don't take the products back and return them their money? Or, I'm wrong about it?_

 
I actually had someone do it today, it looked like it had been rolling around in a dirty drawer for a year.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I actually had someone do it today, it looked like it had been rolling around in a dirty drawer for a year._

 
same here.  they returned parrot and star violet.  the boxes were so beat up that the edges were all white and torn up.

i swear this person just "rents" our makeup!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 31, 2008)

I probably return more than most, not alot of returns.  But 99.9% of my purchases are online, if it is a new product I can't tell the color until I get it.  Being a WOC, I need to make sure the product matches and works for me.  The one time I got a chance to purchase from the store I was 100% satisfied.

I don't like to return makeup I purchase online but this is the only way for me to purchase Mac, the nearest Mac store, not free standing is over 2 1/2 hours away, free standing is 4 hours away.


----------



## lainz (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_Women actually do that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's totally abuse of return policy. I supose you don't take the products back and return them their money? Or, I'm wrong about it?_

 
the department store where i work takes anything and everything back...especially if the customer makes a scene.


----------



## calbear (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_same here.  they returned parrot and star violet.  the boxes were so beat up that the edges were all white and torn up._

 

Last year, I actually had a woman return a #35 brush that she swears she bought only two weeks prior.  Had to call a Macy's manager, to which i explained that the numbering system on the brush indicated that the brush had to be YEARS old.  They still returned it cause she threatened to make a scene.  It was all chewed up and looked like it hadn't been washed in years.  I guess she just wanted a new brush and this was a free way to do it.  We see it all the time.


----------



## Socialite (Sep 1, 2008)

i never ever return anything. especially make up, it just breaks my heart that is gets thrown away if i do return it. fortunately if i buy something that isnt just what i wanted or good for my skin tone, i have my mom and my sister who are fair complected(im mw30 they are nc20 and nw25) they luck out and get it


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I actually had someone do it today, it looked like it had been rolling around in a dirty drawer for a year._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_same here. they returned parrot and star violet. the boxes were so beat up that the edges were all white and torn up.

i swear this person just "rents" our makeup!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_the department store where i work takes anything and everything back...especially if the customer makes a scene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 (not to you, your customers ofcoruse).

That's so lame. I supose these same persones would be stunned if they were sellers and you buyers and you did the same thing to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what about that money that you return? How has that been filed since that is money that you return, or? How's that affecting
the store's accounting? 

(Hope you understand me, I don't use english too often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lainz (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_





 (not to you, your customers ofcoruse).

That's so lame. I supose these same persones would be stunned if they were sellers and you buyers and you did the same thing to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what about that money that you return? How has that been filed since that is money that you return, or? How's that affecting
the store's accounting? 

(Hope you understand me, I don't use english too often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
if we can't find their transaction on the system, we either exchange it for a different product or put the money back on a gift card, but we never give them cash.


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 1, 2008)

But, the monew on the gift card is almost as you gave them cash, right? 
I mean, they will spend it eventually, but you are in minus with a/few product/s?


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 1, 2008)

Where I live I don't think they allow change of mind purchases for make up and skincare if it's been used. Only if the item is faulty do they allow us to return or exchange. 
I've never returned make up. The first time I went to MAC I brought a studiofix powder that looked great under the lights there, but when I got home I realised it didn't quite suit my skintone. I went back to ask the MA there and he gave me so much attitude (rolled his eyes like I was stupid, was very short with me and hostile) and didn't offer to help me with the right colour at all (It was unused and I dont know whether the stores here actually throw them away). In the end I just felt helpless and took it back home. If I only put a little on it's not too noticable...
It was my first time buying make up, so now I know not to buy things without checking it in a different lighting!
And that MA is now gone and the last MA I had was wonderful when I took back my Dainty blush for help, I loved the blush but the texture on the one I had was harder than the display one and she checked it out for me.


----------



## cetati (Sep 2, 2008)

MAC is seriously one of the best places to buy make up because of their hygienic practices and return policy.. at Sephora I often go for the brands I love but it's disgusting and I never want to try the testers on my face or lips so I end up just swatching them on my arm then buying them, and I regret it often.


----------



## Cirielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I've only returned one thing and that was the strobe light and that was because my skin broke out from it. I am not sure if it was that or my skin at the time.....but I was sure it was that.....it has been years ago though so my skin could be different now...

I was upset it broke my skin out.....because everything else works great....

But they were completely understanding and heck I did an exchange for other items and spent more as it were....


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 2, 2008)

I never return make up- if it's something that just doesn't work for me I give it to either one of my sisters or my mom- sure enough, one of us usually likes it.  (I've scored some free stuff myself that way!)


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought "Trax" eyeshadow on sunday without realizing that I already own it. So I returned today and they MA was really good about it. Then again, everyone at this MAC store knows me by first name...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL...I ended up buying smoke and diamonds and pleasantry blush. This was the only thing I've ever returning to MAC. I think it all depends; when you abuse the return policy (and it's always evident, believe me) of course they will be mad.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Sep 2, 2008)

The only time I care if someone returns something is if that customer was difficult to deal with.

I mean it sucks period for our goals, but I also get the concept that the lighting is completely different than outside.

But if it's someone who say is going to fight with me that the foundation I matched is too light/dark when it's not.  Then is somewhat rude and tries to do it themselves.  And then they return it.  It's kind of annoying.  

But like I said, most times the only thing that sucks is the effect on goals.


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm very careful with my purchases, I even go to the extend of maintaining and keeping a makeup journal in my bag so I can prioritise makeup purchases; so I can test and retest internet and mag recs for *myself*; and so to give me the freedom of purchasing without the fear of doubling up. I am a thoughful consumer whenever possible.

However, there is also a lot of makeup where testers do not exist such as drugstore brands (maybelline is becoming really annoying lately with no testers for the majority of their products). Yet another possibility is when you have another person apply it for you which can completely change the outcome, specifically masaras. I always tripple layer my mascara, to test one out properly means 6 disposable spoolies and fighting off an MA - not worth it and often not possible and I really doubt that ALL testers don't ever double dip.

That stated, If I return something either because it's my error, or the error of the MA, I do it guilt free because I know that each of these products costs the cosmetic companies no more than a few cents. Just because I'm prepared to pay $20 on an eyeshadow, it doesn't mean that the real worth of the shadow is $20. I'm not going to pull myself down over a few cents, life already serves me with so many issues and emotions to deal with, makeup is not going to be added to this long list.


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 4, 2008)

And at MAC's you try testers on your face or lips?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_MAC is seriously one of the best places to buy make up because of their hygienic practices and return policy.. at Sephora I often go for the brands I love but it's disgusting and I never want to try the testers on my face or lips so I end up just swatching them on my arm then buying them, and I regret it often._


----------



## lainz (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_And at MAC's you try testers on your face or lips?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you know, some people are afraid of using testers on their face, but we are completely hygienic about everything we do. MAC is very user friendly, so we provide a clean environment for customers to test everything to make sure they are happy with their purchases.


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_you know, some people are afraid of using testers on their face, but we are completely hygienic about everything we do. MAC is very user friendly, so we provide a clean environment for customers to test everything to make sure they are happy with their purchases._

 
And you, what, after someone uses tester you clean them up or?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_And you, what, after someone uses tester you clean them up or? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
uh...yeah.

well, not after they use it.  we sanitize it before they use it.


----------



## lainz (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_And you, what, after someone uses tester you clean them up or? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep. and we absolutely never force someone to put anything on their face if they have the heebie-jeebies about it. so don't worry. im sure you will never have to put any gross testers on if you dont want to


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

I LOVE MAC's return policy. They are great about it.


----------



## Almost black. (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_yep. and we absolutely never force someone to put anything on their face if they have the heebie-jeebies about it. so don't worry. im sure you will never have to put any gross testers on if you dont want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This sounds great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



too bad I don't have MAC anywhere near me.


----------



## selfish22007 (Sep 10, 2008)

Question?? I purchased a paint pot for a friend at a freestanding mac in a mall the other day.  Walking through Macys on my way out the mall my friend calls me and tells me that she already had the pot i already purchased. Instead of going back through the mall back to the freestanding mac I went right up to the mac counter in the Macys and asked if I could exchange it for the correct color.  Now mind you Im gonna be honest and say I hate the counter in this particular Macys, all the girls and even the one dude are soooo shady.  Something told me to just go back for the exchange but noooooo, I didnt feeellll like it. Ater letting me stand there ofcourse for 10 min, the MUA stutters out " No we cant do that here...the stores.... are 2 different things", just like that. ??? She wouldnt let me exchange it.  Is this the norm?  I thought Mac was just ....Mac??


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 10, 2008)

It is, but it isn't. Its a bit confusing. But if you buy something at the counter you *cannot* return it at the store, same deal if you buy it at a store you *cannot* return it at the counter. So it is totally normal for them to not do the exchange. It has to do w/ inventory and money. I would just go back to the original purchase place HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *selfish22007* 

 
_Question?? I purchased a paint pot for a friend at a freestanding mac in a mall the other day. Walking through Macys on my way out the mall my friend calls me and tells me that she already had the pot i already purchased. Instead of going back through the mall back to the freestanding mac I went right up to the mac counter in the Macys and asked if I could exchange it for the correct color. Now mind you Im gonna be honest and say I hate the counter in this particular Macys, all the girls and even the one dude are soooo shady. Something told me to just go back for the exchange but noooooo, I didnt feeellll like it. Ater letting me stand there ofcourse for 10 min, the MUA stutters out " No we cant do that here...the stores.... are 2 different things", just like that. ??? She wouldnt let me exchange it. Is this the norm? I thought Mac was just ....Mac??_


----------



## Pushpa (Sep 10, 2008)

i don't really care if you want to return something do it but be honest about it don't return your almost used lipstick etc...even worse don't return a viva glam all that money goes to charity seriously *sigh*

my biggest annoyance is when ppl try and exchange b2m's...for gos sakes they are free...mac doesn't have to give you a free product...

oh well soem ppl are just annoying in general

but minus the idiots if you don't like something and don't feel right about it return it or exchange it....honestly sometimes ppl come in and don't like lets say a blush and i just try it on the a couple different ways mix it with bronzer just show the multiple uses and ppl generally want to keep the product...


----------



## jasminediore (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I don't work for MAC, but we have a liberal return policy at Sephora, and the only things about it that bother me are when people bring in $300 and $400 worth of unused items that are most likely stolen or purchased in the cheap at other retailers and get gift cards up the ying yang.
I also hate when people return shit that's easily tried on in the store, like lipstick and lipgloss and things like that.  If you didn't like the lipstick when you wore it the day you tried it on, then you probably aren't gonna like it at home if you buy it.  
And "regulars;" people who return and exchange the same things over and over so that they essentially aren't really paying for it; kind of renting it in essence.
I also hate when people bring back products that are like totally used and go "It said I would see in results in blahblahblah days/weeks/whatever and I didn't see anything."  That means don't REpurchase it.  It doesn't mean return the whole thing empty.  That's like eating a whole 3 course meal at a restaurant and then not wanting to pay because it "wasn't good."  Lame as hell._

 

amen sister! i was at ulta today and saw some broad trying to return a two faced eye insurance base she used half the tube and was making a huge scene when the clerk ask her why it was half full LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean if you dont like it fine! but dont use it till you can find the time to take it back she made herself look like a complete belligerant moron in front of everyone!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_...even worse don't return a viva glam all that money goes to charity seriously *sigh*

my biggest annoyance is when ppl try and exchange b2m's...for gos sakes they are free...mac doesn't have to give you a free product..._

 
we've had people return VGs and it just makes me cringe.

we now mark all of our b2ms.  we had a local news lady come in one time wanting a gloss for b2m.  i told her we couldn't do that, so she wanted a lipstick that was similar.  she told me she would try it, and if she didn't like it, she'd exchange if for the gloss she wanted in the first place.  ever since then, we mark em now.  i get a kick outta people asking why we mark em.  when you tell em its cuz there are "those people" who come back later and exchange em for a different product, you can totally tell by their expression that they are one of "those people".


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we now mark all of our b2ms.  we had a local news lady come in one time wanting a gloss for b2m.  i told her we couldn't do that, so she wanted a lipstick that was similar.  she told me she would try it, and if she didn't like it, she'd exchange if for the gloss she wanted in the first place.  ever since then, we mark em now.  i get a kick outta people asking why we mark em.  when you tell em its cuz there are "those people" who come back later and exchange em for a different product, you can totally tell by their expression that they are one of "those people"._

 
I'm feeling a little dense, but how do people exchange something that they got through B2M? In my experience, the SA has always removed the lipstick from the box and just given me the lipstick. Is that standard practice? If so, I'm trying to understand how people exchange a B2M item with no box. Even if they stuck it in a different box, the SAs at my counter usually check the box when doing a return or exchange. I'm confused.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I'm feeling a little dense, but how do people exchange something that they got through B2M? In my experience, the SA has always removed the lipstick from the box and just given me the lipstick. Is that standard practice? If so, I'm trying to understand how people exchange a B2M item with no box. Even if they stuck it in a different box, the SAs at my counter usually check the box when doing a return or exchange. I'm confused. 



_

 
 Because in Macy's you don't need the box to make a return or exchange, you just need the product itself. As long as the product still exists at the counter (we need to barcode for the computer) a customer can return it. We have always marked B2M'd items, so when someone returns without the box we check for a mark.

I hate when someone comes in to return and they've returned like 6 times recently already, like with receipts stapled all together. We tell them to try a different brand.

And someone said that they don't feel bad about returns because it costs the company cents. Maybe, but as retail makeup artists that return is dollars off our numbers, and it is money we could have made by selling it to a person that may have kept it. Especially with in-demand LE items. Am I explaining that well? It is just annoying when someone doesn't want to try the tester and then returns it with their fingers dunked all up in it. I wish if it was used we couldn't take it back!

I really hate when people return Kids Helping Kids, Viva Glam, etc. It goes to charity, so if you don't like the color, give it to your sister or something! IT'S CHARITY. I wish they were not returnable!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Because in Macy's you don't need the box to make a return or exchange, you just need the product itself. As long as the product still exists at the counter (we need to barcode for the computer) a customer can return it. We have always marked B2M'd items, so when someone returns without the box we check for a mark._

 
Oh, I see. The two counters here are not in a Macy's, so I had no idea. Thanks for explaining, Bunny!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I'm feeling a little dense, but how do people exchange something that they got through B2M? In my experience, the SA has always removed the lipstick from the box and just given me the lipstick. Is that standard practice? If so, I'm trying to understand how people exchange a B2M item with no box. Even if they stuck it in a different box, the SAs at my counter usually check the box when doing a return or exchange. I'm confused. 



_

 
exactly what bunny said.  

at macy's we have those stupid little stickers like they do at nordies.  before we had those, we would keep the box and give them the lipstick.  but then macy's changed the policy and we had to ring it thru the register.  so now we ring it and change the price to zero and mark the bottom.  that way if they try to return it without the receipt, the sticker shows that they got it for b2m at $0.  if they try to return it without the box, then we look at the bottom and see that its marked.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ so now we ring it and change the price to zero and mark the bottom.  that way if they try to return it without the receipt, the sticker shows that they got it for b2m at $0.  if they try to return it without the box, then we look at the bottom and see that its marked._

 
It's just really sad that people try to return a free lipstick. MAC doesn't have to do B2M at all, and I'd hate for a few people to ruin it for everyone else. It's sad all the hoops you have to jump through because of dishonest people.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently returned a studio fix compact, because I'd been color matched by two different MAs, one said I was an NW20, the other NC20.  I went with the NW, since it didn't look bad in the store.  But at home, it was wayyyy too pinkish for me.  I had only used it the one time.  The MA was perfectly nice about it, gave me a fresh NC20 and I haven't had a problem.  

I know people do abuse the return policy, but in this case I was really, really grateful not to have to keep the wrong shade because of an error like that.  I wouldn't have been able to afford paying for the correct color, and it's nice knowing that MAC really does want you to look your best and be happy with your purchase.  I'd be sad if MAC changed it's policy just because a few jerks try to get something for nothing and ruin it for everyone.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_It's just really sad that people try to return a free lipstick. MAC doesn't have to do B2M at all, and I'd hate for a few people to ruin it for everyone else. It's sad all the hoops you have to jump through because of dishonest people._

 
sing it sister!


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_exactly what bunny said.  

at macy's we have those stupid little stickers like they do at nordies.  before we had those, we would keep the box and give them the lipstick.  but then macy's changed the policy and we had to ring it thru the register.  so now we ring it and change the price to zero and mark the bottom.  that way if they try to return it without the receipt, the sticker shows that they got it for b2m at $0.  if they try to return it without the box, then we look at the bottom and see that its marked._

 
We mark the tube and people _still_ try to exchange it.  

As far as the VGs go, I think someone told me that the dept store has already paid for the products, meaning the funds have already been given to charity.  If someone returns a VG product, the dept store eats the return rather than the charity.  I could be wrong. I would love to know the details on that.


----------



## FantaZ (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not too sure if this is the right place to ask this question...I don't have a MAC Pro store in Hawaii- only free standing or counter but my bf is going to buy Pro items for me in Texas.  If I don't like what he buys for me, can I return it at the free standing store?  

I've been hunting down the swatches on this forum but I can't find some Pro colors and sometimes swatches are totally different color from real life.  TIA!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FantaZ* 

 
_I'm not too sure if this is the right place to ask this question...I don't have a MAC Pro store in Hawaii- only free standing or counter but my bf is going to buy Pro items for me in Texas. If I don't like what he buys for me, can I return it at the free standing store? 

I've been hunting down the swatches on this forum but I can't find some Pro colors and sometimes swatches are totally different color from real life. TIA!_

 
 No, consider your choices carefully. You will only be able to return the Pro items to a MAC *PRO *Store, you _may_ be able to return/exchange the items available at Stores to a normal store though.


----------



## II3rinII (Sep 12, 2008)

i know we cant take returns on pro items at my store because the computer doesnt recognized the sku so theres no way to scan it.  however if its an item that IS available in the store then we can exchange it.  so like bunny said, choose carefully.


----------



## jillo (Sep 13, 2008)

Wait, If I return something they toss it...in the garbage. They don't recycle the containers? I thought Mac wanted us to b2m for environmental reasons. Why would they just toss things when they could recycle the containers?


----------



## fashionate (Sep 14, 2008)

i havent read ALL the posts about this thread but about the throwing returned items out, the MAs at my counter told me that they did scan the boxes of the returns when they ship back the returns/b2m boxes and testers boxes but instead of throwing away the product itself they put the items in the recycling bin, and just send out the empty boxes back to the company


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillo* 

 
_Wait, If I return something they toss it...in the garbage. They don't recycle the containers? I thought Mac wanted us to b2m for environmental reasons. Why would they just toss things when they could recycle the containers?_

 
we don't throw them away.  macy's scans them thru the system when they send them back to corporate.  what they do with them from there i'm not sure, but i think they recycle them.

its like if stores have damaged clothing.  they don't throw them away.  the scan then thru the computers and send them to some division of the company.


----------



## II3rinII (Sep 15, 2008)

we toss them in a "trash can" marked "returns", then about twice a month we scan the items into the system and box them up and send them to corp. i think there they recycle them, like they do with the b2m products.  so no things are not just thrown out, because of inventory purposes everything has to be accounted for.


----------



## April47 (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, so I understand that returns are a pain in the ass and all for the SA but I really don't think this should be a really big deal unless you are constantly returning things. I've returned probably 6 items to MAC in my life. Which I guess may seem like a lot I really don't think it's THAT much. 

When I return something it's not like they are losing on their quota because I don't take the money and put it back on my credit card. I just get something else. And not only that but I always end up spending more then I return anyways. So really they are making more money than before because if I were to keep the original product I wouldn't be going to MAC again to purchase more stuff. Well, I would eventually, but not a soon as I would otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also feel good about the fact that they do recycle the returns so it's not such a waste.

Again, I do feel a little guilty about returning stuff but in the end I'm a good customer and if I'm not going to use something I don't want to waste my money. You know?


----------



## Rennah (Sep 18, 2008)

Return makeup? Here? Ha!

MAC Bermuda's policy (quoted from a receipt):
"For reasons of hygiene MAC does not accept returns on cosmetics. We will exchange products not tampered with."


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Return makeup? Here? Ha!

MAC Bermuda's policy (quoted from a receipt):
"For reasons of hygiene MAC does not accept returns on cosmetics. We will exchange products not tampered with."_

 
If ONLY we had that policy in the U.S!! It would save sooo much waste and such, and for the poster who said that MAC makes more money out of return, it doesnt. Any company will still lose money.
Yes, you didnt take the money back which means they didnt completely lose it, but in a return which is unsellable money is still lost.

Not looking down on anyone or anything cus I too would return something if I had a reaction or something, but I thought I would throw it out there that money is still lost.


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 21, 2008)

I have never returned an item so far because I'm very careful about what I buy and I seldom regret buying something.. But this time I have to return my foundation and I'm kinda shy, what if they don't want to accept it.. I tried the foundation in the store and I loved it, the color matched, the look was perfect, so I bought and the next morning when I wanted to wear it, I noticed the terrible chemical smell that made me sick. I could never use it, the foundation is definitely bad (or rotten or which word I should use here?), I use other types of MAC foundations for ages, none of them has this smell.. I hope they can change it when I return it, because it has been 5 days since I bought it and it is impossible if they claim it is a "customer fault".. :l


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a guy come in with a few random reciepts and a product. One of the things on a reciept was a kit that happened to contain this product (yes, we do sell it seperatly as well)... He tells me "oh my wife didn't like this color she asked me to exchange it".. Checked her purchase history- she never purchased it seperatly (durr) it was obviously from the kit.. Did she still get $18 towards what her husband was picking up for her? Of course. Bitch had her husband do the dirty work for her!!! We don't mind people who have legit exchanges but some people feel like they spend so much money on expensive makeup that they're entitled to something free or money off...And we have to do it otherwise we get bitched at.


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_I tried the foundation in the store and I loved it, the color matched, the look was perfect, so I bought and the next morning when I wanted to wear it, I noticed the terrible chemical smell that made me sick. I could never use it, the foundation is definitely bad (or rotten or which word I should use here?), I use other types of MAC foundations for ages, none of them has this smell.. I hope they can change it when I return it, because it has been 5 days since I bought it and it is impossible if they claim it is a "customer fault".. :l_

 
I think you can still return this.. They would of course throw it away, but they should provide you something hygiene.. Did it smell when you were at the store? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_I had a guy come in with a few random reciepts and a product. One of the things on a reciept was a kit that happened to contain this product (yes, we do sell it seperatly as well)... He tells me "oh my wife didn't like this color she asked me to exchange it".. Checked her purchase history- she never purchased it seperatly (durr) it was obviously from the kit.. Did she still get $18 towards what her husband was picking up for her? Of course. Bitch had her husband do the dirty work for her!!! We don't mind people who have legit exchanges but some people feel like they spend so much money on expensive makeup that they're entitled to something free or money off...And we have to do it otherwise we get bitched at._

 
oww.. this one's crazy..


----------



## michmom2 (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't return makeup.  Especially if I used it - that would be so wrong.  Whatever I buy I mix with other things and I'll make it work.  Now if I received the wrong item in the bag that's one thing, but they can't resale used makeup.  I say don't buy it if you really don't like it.  MA's do get some type of commission on their sales right?  So, keep looking until you find what you want - don't feel pressured to buy something you really hate.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michmom2* 

 
_I don't return makeup. Especially if I used it - that would be so wrong. Whatever I buy I mix with other things and I'll make it work. Now if I received the wrong item in the bag that's one thing, but they can't resale used makeup. I say don't buy it if you really don't like it. *MA's do get some type of commission on their sales right?* So, keep looking until you find what you want - don't feel pressured to buy something you really hate._

 

Depends on the company.
MAC for instance does not give comission to their MA's, but their sales are recorded to encourage them to meet goals and improve.
The ma's themselves don't make any money off the sale (at mac atleast).


----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 25, 2008)

Yesterday I returned a MAC concealor I bought back in February without the box at Bloomingdale's in Boston. It was the wrong color and the MA was very helpful in helping me find a new  alternative. No smart comments, no attitude.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IbisCaraïb* 

 
_Yesterday I returned a MAC concealor I bought back in February without the box at Bloomingdale's in Boston. It was the wrong color and the MA was very helpful in helping me find a new alternative. No smart comments, no attitude._

 
why'd you wait 7 months to return it?  did she know you bought it that far back?


----------



## anilegne (Oct 14, 2008)

I've returned only 2 items over a very long MAC history, LOL.  The MA's know me and actually encourage me to return if something doesn't work for me... not attitude whatsoever about returns.
But I still rarely return because I would feel guilty as the MA's are generally very nice to me.


----------



## xaznprinzezzx (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi does anyone know if mac employees get commission selling to pro members?


----------



## Msallsmiles (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Minimum purchase is for people who get makeovers and then need to spend $50ish on products. Returning them lets you have a "free" makeover and that's how people will get around it.

Anyway, I've had to return one thing and she didn't seem to mind but I still felt bad._

 
I've lived in two different states and you don't have to buy anything to get a makeover.... Wow I feel special now. It use to be you had to buy one thing, anything... But now it's free where I live.


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 18, 2008)

I've never returned anything and don't think I ever would (unless the wrong item is put in my bag or something) only because I've always thought of cosmetics as something unreturnable, nomatter if you decided against the color or what, like underwear, it should just not be returned.
This is just me of course and if a company has a policy about allowing returns I have no idea why some MAs would be so snipy when making an allowed return.


----------



## lara (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xaznprinzezzx* 

 
_Hi does anyone know if mac employees get commission selling to pro members?_

 
No, they don't.


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 18, 2008)

I have only returned two things and it was foundation.
The woman in Puerto Rico (she was really nice) gave me a NC40!
Now I looked like my face was dumped into a puddle of mud on the first day of school!
So I returned it back here in Las Vegas and got a NC30 in Select SPF 15 and Select Sheer Pressed.
The MA was really nice about it and complimented me on my color choices for the perfect red lips for my mom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But it really wasn't my fault that I had the wrong foundation it was the MA's but I mostly blame it on the bad lighting at MAC counters and stores.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xaznprinzezzx* 

 
_Hi does anyone know if mac employees get commission selling to pro members?_

 
like lara said, no we don't.  we don't make commission, with the exception of those working at nordies, and pro members don't get a discount there anyway.


----------



## chey (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been buying MAC for 8 years now and have returned two to three items without any problems. I make sure I keep my receipt, box and if I don't like a product I return it within a few days.

I recently bought a Viva Glam Lipgloss. The color is pretty but I find the glosses too sticky  (my first MAC lipgloss). I should have tried the  tester lipgloss at the counter but I didn't this time. I want to return it but admit I feel guilty because I know the money from Viva Glam helps charities. I actually want to exchange the lipgloss for another product or a Viva Glam lipstick.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 20, 2008)

I rarely return.  I make sure I want what I buy the first time around and I don't let MA's talk me into buying a product.  I even feel guilty for only buying one product, so I never do.  I ALWAYS buy at least three things.  I'd rather sell something here or swap it on MUA than go make a return.  That being said, I usually don't get tude, but at Sephora, I ALWAYS get 'tude returning stuff and that get's really old.  You can't expect me to use those nasty testers on my face or lips.  If you want to have dirty, germy testers, then you have to expect returns.


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 22, 2008)

I can't believe they throw stuff away like that.


... I wouldn't mind finding out where their trash goes. :x


----------



## lainz (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheisfree* 

 
_I can't believe they throw stuff away like that.


... I wouldn't mind finding out where their trash goes. :x_

 
product doesnt go to a dumpster. it is sent back to the company where they recycle it.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 26, 2008)

I've only returned one item which was a concealer because it just did not work for, I tried a sample of a different shade and still no joy. It's funny because the SA was reluctant to give me a refund even though the sign says 'we are HAPPY to exhange or refuned within 28 days', I don't mind doing an exchange but don't try and talk me into one when I'd rather just return it.


----------



## just0lovely (Nov 3, 2008)

I hope someone can help me! I went to a MAC store today and purchased some eyeshadow pan refills.  The SA rang me up and put Jest in the bag instead of Juxt!!  I live an hour away from this MAC store...but there is a mall that is alot closer to me with department stores that have a MAC counter.  Would I be able to exchange it there?  I have the receipt and everything but the only problem is the fact that it is a refill pan.  The MAC counters there don't sell the pans.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just0lovely* 

 
_I hope someone can help me! I went to a MAC store today and purchased some eyeshadow pan refills. The SA rang me up and put Jest in the bag instead of Juxt!! I live an hour away from this MAC store...but there is a mall that is alot closer to me with department stores that have a MAC counter. Would I be able to exchange it there? I have the receipt and everything but the only problem is the fact that it is a refill pan. The MAC counters there don't sell the pans._

 
nope.  you can't return/exchange items from a mac store at a department store, especially products that they don't sell, such as pans, palettes, store only colors, pigments, etc.  

if you buy from macy's, you can only return/exchange at a macy's that has a mac counter (not all do), nordies at nordies, saks at saks, etc.

your best option is to go to the counter and purchase juxt in the pot and depot it for your  palette, and return jest the next time you're at the store (as long as its within the 30-day return policy).


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 3, 2008)

So I bought a blush the other day, and when I got it home I looked at the box and realized that it was the wrong blush. I didn't use it, open it, or anything. I exchanged it for the right blush and explained what happened. So do they throw it away in cases such as that? That seems ridiculous. If it has obviously not been used...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_So I bought a blush the other day, and when I got it home I looked at the box and realized that it was the wrong blush. I didn't use it, open it, or anything. I exchanged it for the right blush and explained what happened. So do they throw it away in cases such as that? That seems ridiculous. If it has obviously not been used..._

 
yep.  well, we don't throw it away, but it gets damaged out.  once it leaves our sight at the counter, there's no way to guarantee that it hasn't been messed with, so it gets damaged.  it may have look unused, but we don't know if someone sneezed on it or whatever.  now, had you realized it was the wrong blush before you left the counter, then it would have most likely been put back on the shelf.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yep.  well, we don't throw it away, but it gets damaged out.  once it leaves our sight at the counter, there's no way to guarantee that it hasn't been messed with, so it gets damaged.  it may have look unused, but we don't know if someone sneezed on it or whatever.  now, had you realized it was the wrong blush before you left the counter, then it would have most likely been put back on the shelf._

 
Is it allowed to put it back into the drawer if it just purchased a few minutes before but the wrong one was bought? Cause my bf bought me one of the holiday palettes but I already had it, so I exchanged it for another palette and the MUA said you just got it and didn't open it right and afterwards she was walking back there and putting it back into the drawers.


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 4, 2008)

^^^Wow that's bad, I don't work for MAC but if someone leaves the shop I label it as a return even if they say it hasn't been used because you're then liable (sp?) if you re-sell it, and ANYTHING could have happened; it sounds petty but you'd be suprised how much goes to waste when it comes to returns 'unused' or not.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_^^^Wow that's bad, I don't work for MAC but if someone leaves the shop I label it as a return even if they say it hasn't been used because you're then liable (sp?) if you re-sell it, and ANYTHING could have happened; it sounds petty but you'd be suprised how much goes to waste when it comes to returns 'unused' or not._

 
I didn't leave the counter yet, so maybe that could be a different story? I don't know =/ I was actually getting a makeover while my bf went to purchase it for me, but after I was done, I purchased some other things myself. I exchanged it for a cool eyes palette and when I got home and opened that one, it looked used in a way, one of the shadows was smudged and 2 others had like these knicks(sp?) in it, and I went back to exchange it for a replacement and the MUA opened the new one showed it to me, rang up the exchange and everything and was really nice about everything and when I left the counter halfway home, opened the palette to look at it, I got back the same palette as the one I orginally brang back for a replacement ;[


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't really care what the associates say or feel because as a customer I have 30 days to return with receipt. I don't like trying stuff at the counters because I think its dirty! So I buy it , try it on at home and test it out. If I dont like it I return it ASAP when I have the chance.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_I don't really care what the associates say or feel because as a customer I have 30 days to return with receipt. I don't like trying stuff at the counters because I think its dirty! So I buy it , try it on at home and test it out. If I dont like it I return it ASAP when I have the chance._

 
This is why MAC needs to change it's policy, I'm sure many think this is cool to do, but it is a total waste of product especially if you are chosing to pick up LE items.


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't go as far as to change the policy because there are people with genuine reasons but maybe add a 'right to refuse a refund' clause for repeat offenders or something.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I wouldn't go as far as to change the policy because there are people with genuine reasons but maybe add a 'right to refuse a refund' clause for repeat offenders or something._

 
I'm annoyed, and I apologize. But yeah something along those lines because I do know mistakes are made and such.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_I don't really care what the associates say or feel because as a customer I have 30 days to return with receipt. I don't like trying stuff at the counters because I think its dirty! So I buy it , try it on at home and test it out. If I dont like it I return it ASAP when I have the chance._

 
Wow thats not a a COMPLETE waste of product or anything.

You're telling me you can't swatch it on your hand or something? Esp if it's an eyeshadow or something...

And as far as I know- the MA's keep the testers and  everything really clean.. whenever they put foundation on me I always always see them either getting a new brush or washing the one they have in their brush roll.

Im sorry but that is just really "my way or the high way"....


----------



## Lapis (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_I don't really care what the associates say or feel because as a customer I have 30 days to return with receipt. I don't like trying stuff at the counters because I think its dirty! So I buy it , try it on at home and test it out. If I dont like it I return it ASAP when I have the chance._

 

This attitude isn't nice, come on so you think if you do that once a month and 10-12 other people at your counter do the same that MAC won't decide not to take returns AT ALL!
Eyeshadow for example with 13 people doing it once a month for 12 months is a lost of over $2200 a year one e/s 14.5 x 13 x 12, think nothing of the idiots who argue that they are 1 shade of foundation then return and blame the MA's and those with genuine return issues.

I'd advise you to 
1) Learn the standards that MAC counters have
2) Be nice to your MA's at your counter, they can save you time and gas, mine will get me a brush and product freshly sanitized and let me try it on my own since I'm such a joy


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_I don't really care what the associates say or feel because as a customer I have 30 days to return with receipt. I don't like trying stuff at the counters because I think its dirty! So I buy it , try it on at home and test it out. If I dont like it I return it ASAP when I have the chance._

 

....Okay, I'm going to assume that you are as young as you sound here and explain this to you. The products are 9 times out of 10 not dirty. Any powder product will not harbor bacteria. Any lipstick is dipped into alcohol before anyone tries it- and can be dipped into alcohol before _you _try it. Lipgloss+mascara are used with disposable applicators and double dipping is *not* permitted. Lastly, we clean our brushes in between every single client. I know in my store the main ingredient in our in-between customer spray is alcohol. So- trying on testers in store is not dirty. It helps reduce waste, keep prices down, and most importantly helps not screw up a poor unsuspecting makup artist's numbers =).. 
I really really hope you're just young or naive. If not you're being the exact customer that nobody wants to deal with- whether you care or not.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_....Okay, I'm going to assume that you are as young as you sound here and explain this to you. The products are 9 times out of 10 not dirty. Any powder product will not harbor bacteria. Any lipstick is dipped into alcohol before anyone tries it- and can be dipped into alcohol before you try it. Lipgloss+mascara are used with disposable applicators and double dipping is *not* permitted. Lastly, we clean our brushes in between every single client. I know in my store the main ingredient in our in-between customer spray is alcohol. So- trying on testers in store is not dirty. It helps reduce waste, keep prices down, and most importantly helps not screw up a poor unsuspecting makup artist's numbers =).. 
I really really hope you're just young or naive. If not you're being the exact customer that nobody wants to deal with- whether you care or not._

 






wow!  i guess us artists must be dirty too seeing as how we touch up with those filthy testers!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_I don't really care what the associates say or feel because as a customer I have 30 days to return with receipt. I don't like trying stuff at the counters because I think its dirty! So I buy it , try it on at home and test it out. If I dont like it I return it ASAP when I have the chance._

 
Well, i guess we all have this kind of attitude to thank for the yearly price increase. As stated in another thread, this years will be between 50 cents and one dollar fifty (depending on the product). So thank you! I'm happy that i have to spend more money for the same product because some people would rather not test products, but would prefer to buy them and then return them.

sorry for lack of grammar/punctuation. i dont sleep anymore.


----------



## TionneLinder (Nov 15, 2008)

My opinon and it's just an opinon is that you should just keep your purchases, do swatches at the store to help you find your shade.  If it doesn't suite you "NO MATTER WHAT THE MA say's don't buy it if you don't like it.  But if you do like it however buy it and make the use of it.  Because we all have choices and at the store you have a choice to purchase something, swatch it, try it on and even try on more colors.  I do not work at MAC but thought that may help.  Also the products that you don't want just use for your collection and you can use on your clients that may have a skin tone to match the lip stick.  Well hopefully that helps, i can't say that i returned a product before, love all products their awesome!  


TT,


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I'm happy that i have to spend more money for the same product because some people would rather not test products, but would prefer to buy them and then return them._

 




I'll swatch things, but I don't ever try on say, lipstick or gloss. I have a fair idea of what will or won't look good on me.
Plus, I've only ever returned a couple things, and that's because they were so awful I just couldn't make them work. The only reason I'll return anything is if it's terrible. I don't return mostly because it's not the MA's fault if I don't try things on in store, plus I typically love and can make whatever I buy work.
But still that's a terrible attitude to have, and I know attitudes like that are what drives the prices up for the rest of us.
It would almost be better if MAC didn't take returns at all, or at least had a selective return policy. I hate when people abuse it.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't mind doing returns or exchanges because I want people to be happy with the products they purchase. I'm always happy to help them find something that might work better for them than the product they are briging back.

However, you do have people who are constant returners, and take advantage of it. Especially people who bring back stuff that is untouched. You could at least try the product before you return it. Also, those that almost completely use up something and then bring it back and say it didn't work out for them.

REALLY...it took the whole tube for you to figure that one out?

And we have to adhere to the return guidelines set before us by the company and our managers. People will argue and argue and just be plain nasty to you until they get thier way. And that is wrong to treat a MUA that way just becuase they are following procedures set by thier employer.


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 16, 2008)

Grr! I've had to exchange 2 items this week alone. Not because I'd bought the wrong thing but because the items put into my bag were wrong. I asked for the Adoring Carmine Red Lips and I got Neutral and I asked for the 209 and I got the 311. Fair enough easy mistakes but slightly annoying none the less.

I feel bad going back though and being all 'sorry can you swap these', even though it's just a mistake not anyones fault. I know I shouldn't feel that way but I don't like to be critical of the job others are doing in the workplace. Especially when I'm in the same department store and I know what it's like when it's totally manic around Christmas! Ah well nevermind!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_Also, those that almost completely use up something and then bring it back and say it didn't work out for them.

REALLY...it took the whole tube for you to figure that one out?

And we have to adhere to the return guidelines set before us by the company and our managers. People will argue and argue and just be plain nasty to you until they get thier way. And that is wrong to treat a MUA that way just becuase they are following procedures set by thier employer._

 
oh hell no!  we won't take it back.  if its more than 1/3 used, we won't take it back but kindly tell them that they can use it for one of the six b2m for a free lipstick of their choice.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 16, 2008)

It never even occured to me to return things. Devil blush is slightly too dark for me... but I've kept it to try different tools and looks to _make_ it work. If I still don't like things, I give them to my Mum or my friend.

I work in a pharmacy so it's not the same as working for MAC, but we have the same policy for returned things - we have to throw them out and it is such a massive waste. Yet people just don't care. I think because I see so many unneccesary returns, I am reluctant to do it myself.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_oh hell no! we won't take it back. if its more than 1/3 used, we won't take it back but kindly tell them that they can use it for one of the six b2m for a free lipstick of their choice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Im so weird about returning w/ MAC.. I have lipsticks that Ive used lke.. once. Vegas Volt...Impassioned... i cant figure out how to get these to work for me... Even though I <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 Vegas Volt in the tube... but on me it looks like a washed out orangy.. blach.

I cant bring myself to return it. I also go Freshwater e/s that was labeled as "Sweet Lust" and the more I look at swatches and stuff on here know it is not even Freshwater's color- its more like a slightly more royal blue Deep Truth

But still.. cant bring myself to return it. I figure I'll either B2M for it so im not "wasteing" product from an economic pt. of view.. or find a way to make it work. Maybe I'm weird lk that.. i dunno--haha


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 17, 2008)

I honestly do return things every once and a while. But I try my hardest not to. It's a great policy so I encourage people to use it, but I hate when people do it OFTEN. It's fine if it's for like 3 eyeshadows out of the year or something. But when they do it every week it's just so aggravating.

I don't understand why people don't like to try products at the counter. You only live once so why not try on some makeup at the counter and have it done by a professional? You're getting the product applied for you, you're possibly getting tips on how to apply it that you wouldn't have known previously, and you're getting more bang for your buck. It's just so much easier to sit down and have it applied for you to see if it looks good, than to go home and guess about where to use it and end up hating it.

I think the people that don't know what they want should go to Sephora because that's more of a look around, grab what you want, pay and leave type of place. MAC is where we, the professional artist, take our time to apply it and give you custom help for your cosmetic needs. Take advantage of our services. Just don't look around and buy and leave and return it the next day. We have testers for a reason, fyi, and yes we do take measures to keep our products clean.


----------



## Jinni (Nov 18, 2008)

I really do wonder why the policies in the US are so different from Europe. If I took an open product back to the counter here and said I wanted to exchange it because I didn't like the color, they'd have a laughing fit lol. I guess it's just different traditions, but I do think the European policy is less wasteful (since you can still exchange sealed products and they are put back on the shelf). I make sure I swatch and look at the color closely before I buy something. IMO it's my responsibility and not the MAs at the counter to get a color that fits me. If they can help me out, that's great, but ultimately the choice and responsibility is mine.


----------



## amishmethlab (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never had to return a MAC purchase because I often look, walk around, go outside, check the coloring again and then purchase it.  I'm sure that's probably a bit annoying to the MAC MAs but it really irks me if my foundation doesn't match perfectly (or as close to as possible).  But, if I did have to return something I'd expect the MA to be just as courteous as when I bought it.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 19, 2008)

I mean, i admit it. Ive returned.... 3 things in my 3-4 years shopping at MAC.
1. lil sizzler lip gelee (C-Shock). I was entranced by the colour and had never treid a lip gelee before. After i tried it (i thought it was a regular gloss, stupid me) i realized it was WAY too sticky and goopy for me. My hair was stuck all over my lips. yuck. So back it went.
2. The silver color from Metal-X. My mum bought it for my bday, i had asked for the white silver.... she was confused. 
3. Talent pool. Turns out it looks exactly like blue absenith. Even then, i tried to talk the mua into not throwing it out. She then lied to me and said she wouldnt... liar

I mean, ive bought other things i havent liked, but im not returning them cause i made a crappy call.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 19, 2008)

I've only returned two things ever

Golden Lemon pigment: I asked for Golden Olive
Zoom Lash: I asked for Plush Lash

I realized I got the wrong product literally like 90 seconds after receiving it so who knows what was done with it


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 19, 2008)

i have to admitt it really suprises me that you can return make-up in the u.s in england we can only return make-up and products  like that if they have an actual fault...not because we changed our minds! and if we do want to return something we only get 28 days, i believe you get a lot longer if im correct? lol


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah it must be an english thing because i've never and would never return make up or anything like that! to be fair i really research stuff before i buy it! being on here each day helps! and if i really find i don't like something i'll either sell it on or give it to a friend who will like it


----------



## jdechant (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah it must be an english thing because i've never and would never return make up or anything like that! to be fair i really research stuff before i buy it! being on here each day helps! and if i really find i don't like something i'll either sell it on or give it to a friend who will like it_

 
Yup yup ...thats the same with me...i dunno...i've never returned anything...I figure I do enough research prior to purchasing something that I usually know how it will look on me. If I don't like it, I'll give it away or sell it...then their's no wasting


----------



## April47 (Nov 19, 2008)

Perhaps sealing things might be an option MAC could consider. I'm sure it would save them A LOT of money in returns. Then they could put products that weren't used back on the shelf instead of returning them to MAC. Just an idea...


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah i try to be a good customer and not return personal care products that i've used... when I go back to return MAC products during makeover, I usually do an exchange and never use the product first.  Always swatch at the counter then purchase.  There was this one product though  - the Tendertone Lip Balm which I LOVE but it gave me an allergic reaction on my lip after about a week or so using it.  I called the customer service to get the ingredients on it and it turns out that it has petrolatum in it which I am allergic.  I asked about their return policy over the phone and called the store as well and they were both very nice about me returning it due to allergic reasons.  But yeah i don't think i can tolerate someone bringing in empty tubes to be returned and say they don't work well; umm.. then why did you use the whole thing?? =P


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *April47* 

 
_Perhaps sealing things might be an option MAC could consider. I'm sure it would save them A LOT of money in returns. Then they could put products that weren't used back on the shelf instead of returning them to MAC. Just an idea..._

 

 So if the seal's broken you can't return the product- that would be lovely. And leaving it up to the MA's disgression... Ah that would be ideal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. I mean really honestly I know it's not _my_  money... and I know some people have legit issues.. but it's those pain in the butt constat returners or take-advantagers that I would love to say "oh sorry, next time use that brain of yours=) "


----------



## Jinni (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaBelleMel31* 

 
_There was this one product though - the Tendertone Lip Balm which I LOVE but it gave me an allergic reaction on my lip after about a week or so using it. I called the customer service to get the ingredients on it and it turns out that it has petrolatum in it which I am allergic. I asked about their return policy over the phone and called the store as well and they were both very nice about me returning it due to allergic reasons. But yeah i don't think i can tolerate someone bringing in empty tubes to be returned and say they don't work well; umm.. then why did you use the whole thing?? =P_

 
I don't think anyone is saying you shouldn't return a product if it gives you an allergic reaction. Of course that needs to be allowed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_So if the seal's broken you can't return the product- that would be lovely. And leaving it up to the MA's disgression... Ah that would be ideal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, that's pretty much how it is in Europe. I've never of heard anyone who had a problem with it.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

What bothers me is some of the excuses you hear.

"I found a similar color from another line" - How is that my fault??LOL

"It broke me out" - really because it's unused and you didnt try it on in the store when I sold it to you, so I do you know you are allergic and it broke you out?

"My husband was mad I spend so much money" - Are you serious with me right now?

In my years in cosmetics/retail I have heard some very lame excuses for returns.

I'd rather someone be honest with me and not have a lame excuse or an attitude.


----------



## Chikky (Nov 21, 2008)

I may have replied already... I don't know! Hehe

I've returned once, and it was because they gave me the wrong product and I didn't check it until I got home. 

Other than that, I could never see returning something because I didn't like it. Buyer beware, I say. If you buy something and don't like it, then you lived and learned.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 21, 2008)

The only thing that I've ever returned was Bare Study Pain Pot. I had to return it because when I got home and took it out of the box the lid came out in two separate pieces. BOO! Even though I could have used it for the time being until I had time to go exchange it, I didn't. I don't know why but I felt that I would have been a shady character doing so. Went back to the counter the following week and exchanged it for a new, undamaged one. Love it by the way.


----------



## lindsaycoe (Nov 21, 2008)

Let me get on my soapbox really quick.  After working in the retail world for like 12 years, I am bitter and cynical.  I think that the way we bend over backwards for customers in the US is ridiculous.  I hardly ever return anything as I always make sure to fully research the product before purchasing because I don't want to be "that guy".  

I worked as a manager for a luxury department store here in Manhattan and the people that returned there were awful.  Half the time they were scamming us with fakes or had just picked the item up off the rack and tried to return it....OR they bought the item 5 years ago and were now unsatisified with it.

GRR!!  Sorry...I know it's not exactly the same thing, but I feel like the "customer is always right" attitude has birthed an ugly sense of entitlement in the American public.  I say if it isn't damaged or defective.  You shouldn't be able to return it.  It's not my fault you didn't have time to try it out.  You shouldn't shop while in a hurry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But what do I know.  I also think that we should institute mandatory service time as a cashier and a waiter for all Americans.  Then perhaps people would understand what it feels like and not treat people working in those jobs like crud.  

::steps down off her soapbox::

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## gummybug (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm gonna guess that yes, they hate it, because it affects the commission... but that won't stop me from returning a product that doesn't meet my expectations because I have to look out for my money situation first. I'm not going to hoard who knows how much $$ worth of makeup that sucks just so someone else can get a few extra bucks. I'm not a compulsive shopper and I choose my purchases carefully, but sometimes the quality isn't there or the lighting is deceiving (and every so often the SA is a bit too good of a salesperson, lol). I don't generally return color products because I really do pick and choose to make sure it's right, but things like eye cream or mascara you have to try and maybe hate.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsaycoe* 

 
_Let me get on my soapbox really quick.  After working in the retail world for like 12 years, I am bitter and cynical.  I think that the way we bend over backwards for customers in the US is ridiculous.  I hardly ever return anything as I always make sure to fully research the product before purchasing because I don't want to be "that guy".  

I worked as a manager for a luxury department store here in Manhattan and the people that returned there were awful.  Half the time they were scamming us with fakes or had just picked the item up off the rack and tried to return it....OR they bought the item 5 years ago and were now unsatisified with it.

GRR!!  Sorry...I know it's not exactly the same thing, but I feel like the "customer is always right" attitude has birthed an ugly sense of entitlement in the American public.  I say if it isn't damaged or defective.  You shouldn't be able to return it.  It's not my fault you didn't have time to try it out.  You shouldn't shop while in a hurry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But what do I know.  I also think that we should institute mandatory service time as a cashier and a waiter for all Americans.  Then perhaps people would understand what it feels like and not treat people working in those jobs like crud.  

::steps down off her soapbox::

Sorry for the rant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Excuse my French, but A-$%#!&*( MEN!!!! I work in a shop that has NO return policy. Yep, none. One rotten apple ruins the barrel, and people complain about price hikes. You are paying for the women who use the products, then return them empty for cash. You are paying for the women who don't use the testers, then return the once swiped eyeshadow. You are paying for them women who overspend at the beginning of the month, use the product all month long, then return at the end to pay thier rent. It's sad.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 

 
_I'm gonna guess that yes, they hate it, because it affects the commission... but that won't stop me from returning a product that doesn't meet my expectations because I have to look out for my money situation first. I'm not going to hoard who knows how much $$ worth of makeup that sucks just so someone else can get a few extra bucks. I'm not a compulsive shopper and I choose my purchases carefully, but sometimes the quality isn't there or the lighting is deceiving (and every so often the SA is a bit too good of a salesperson, lol). I don't generally return color products because I really do pick and choose to make sure it's right, but things like eye cream or mascara you have to try and maybe hate._

 
um, we don't work on commission (with the exception of the nordies artists).  so we aren't selling you whatever we can for a few extra bucks.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsaycoe* 

 
_But what do I know.  I also think that we should institute mandatory service time as a cashier and a waiter for all Americans.  Then perhaps people would understand what it feels like and not treat people working in those jobs like crud._

 
Seriously!
I've worked in both food service and retail jobs, and it gives you a new appreciation for what these people do.
It definitely made me a lot more patient and understanding with people in these particular types of jobs.
Everyone should have to at least do food or retail once.


----------



## Lapis (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 

 
_I'm gonna guess that yes, they hate it, because it affects the commission... but that won't stop me from returning a product that doesn't meet my expectations *because I have to look out for my money situation first*. I'm not going to hoard who knows how much $$ worth of makeup that sucks just so someone else can get a few extra bucks. I'm not a compulsive shopper and I choose my purchases carefully, but sometimes the quality isn't there or the lighting is deceiving (and every so often the SA is a bit too good of a salesperson, lol). I don't generally return color products because I really do pick and choose to make sure it's right, but things like eye cream or mascara you have to try and maybe hate._

 
Don't buy it if you can't afford to write off the cost if it doesn't live up yo your expectations, seriously you can swatch walk around, go outside see it in natural light etc, no one if forcing you to buy it right there and then, I pay $30 for a sucky book I can't return and go it didn't live up to my expectations, I wish I have hundreds of dollars in books that suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My SA's do not steer me wrong!! Eg when the mineralized e/s came out this year one told me as soon as I walked in, don't get the silver it will do NOTHING for you, and she was right, I've never had a SA lie to me to get a sale, I really need to tell the ladies thanks and let mac know that too since it seems I'm so lucky


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Don't buy it if you can't afford to write off the cost if it doesn't live up yo your expectations, seriously you can swatch walk around, go outside see it in natural light etc, no one if forcing you to buy it right there and then, *I pay $30 for a sucky book I can't return and go it didn't live up to my expectations, I wish I have hundreds of dollars in books that suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*My SA's do not steer me wrong!! Eg when the mineralized e/s came out this year one told me as soon as I walked in, don't get the silver it will do NOTHING for you, and she was right, I've never had a SA lie to me to get a sale, I really need to tell the ladies thanks and let mac know that too since it seems I'm so lucky_

 
Oh, ain't that the truth! I HATE spending $ on a book then not being able to finish it, or not enjoying it. I can't imagine trying to return it. Now I read reviews on Amazon before I buy. OK, now back to returning products at MAC. lol


----------



## BestRx (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm new around here and therefore a little hesitant to comment. But I do have a point of view that I don't think has been mentioned. First, I'll say that my handful of experiences at MAC stores and counters have been great and I've never returned anything. 

That said, about 2 years ago, I went to a Chanel event where I got a full facial and makeup application. I had paid something like $35 to attend the event but was under no obligation to buy anything. The MA applied a foundation and dickered with it (I mean they put lipstick on my face to "cut" the redness) until it was the right skin tone and then went on and on about how I had to to have it, drawing in other artists to confirm. I had never purchased foundation before and was totally green about what he was doing. Needless to say, with all of these professionals cooing at me about how great I looked, I bought the foundation (and a few other products).

Long story short, I wore the foundation a couple of times and then saw a photo of myself where I looked like a crazy, painted kabuki actor. I promptly went to MAC, had an artist find me the right shade -- NW43 -- and have not looked back. I have no idea what Chanel's return policy is because I never returned the foundation. But I know I will never approach a Chanel artist or buy anything other than skincare from them them again.

Obviously, there are people who abuse the return policy but for me, knowing that I can return something that I end up hating in the cold, hard light of day keeps me loyal to the company that offers that kind of insurance.

(On the separate but related note about returning things other than cosmetics, I do this all the time. If I go to the store and the dressing room line is a mile-long, I'll buy it, try it on at home, and return it if it doesn't fit. Or I'll buy to match something else in my wardrobe and return it if it doesn't work.  If I haven't worn it, the store can re-sell it, and the salesperson isn't losing commission on it, I can't see why a cashier would consider me "entitled" or annoying.)


----------



## Zeastlake (Nov 26, 2008)

I spend hundreds of dollars at MAC. I don't have a counter super close, but whenever I can get to one I go to check out colors before I order them online, since that's where I usually shop. I have never felt guilty about returning something. I'm a loyal customer and if I buy something I didn't like... I don't think its right to make anyone feel guilty about it....


----------



## lindsaycoe (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BestRx* 

 
_(On the separate but related note about returning things other than cosmetics, I do this all the time. If I go to the store and the dressing room line is a mile-long, I'll buy it, try it on at home, and return it if it doesn't fit. Or I'll buy to match something else in my wardrobe and return it if it doesn't work.  If I haven't worn it, the store can re-sell it, and the salesperson isn't losing commission on it, I can't see why a cashier would consider me "entitled" or annoying.)_

 
I guess I should clarify.  The entitlement issue only comes up when the person returning is attempting to do something outside of the normal return policy.  Like....I wore it for a month and don't like it and want to return it.  This is where they start throwing around that the customer is always right, they spend hundreds of dollars here every month..blah...blah..blah.  

If they are within the parameters for a normal return, I'm totally fine with it.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 25, 2009)

I was just wondering If someone were to return a Brush that was purchased to a MAC counter, Would they then use the brush as a tester or would they just send it with the other B2M's. Im curious. I ask this because I watched a YT video and the girl hated the 226 and returned it. Such a waste for an LE brush to be chucked into the bin when everyone and their nan is leeming for it. I can understand the sanitary reasons not to, but lets face it, the tester brushes that are already on display arent sanitary all the time, People use it on their zits and put it right back where they got it from *Cringe* 

Just wondering

Oh and My opinion is

If youre truely returning it because it broke you out, MA did a wrong color match or gave a wrong item, or it was deffected or rancid in any way, you have a right to return it.

If youre returning it because:
you spent too much money today, Changed your mind, just grabbed everything you could and paid for it later to feel your buyers remorse....No no!

I feel this way because I did work in a cosmetic retail line and you see all the patterns. All those wasted makeup that went into the wrong careless hands of people who dont THINK before they buy. ESPECIALLY LE items!!!!! GAH!!!! Bursts my bubbles!!!!!!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm afraid to return things now for fear that the MAC gods will smite me! lol


----------



## Viva (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not a US resident and even though I've heard about these generous return policies you have there I never stop getting surprised, or perhaps I should say a bit upset. 

Do you realise how many products (and this is not only beauty products) that are tossed away every year?! These kind of return policies does not exist here in Sweden and I'm so used to it that I can't believe that policies like these are actually in use.

The shops here are very restricted with people returning hygiene products if they aren't sealed and unused. I think that this approach actually result in that those people who buy and soon after returns something they could easily have tried on in the store to disappear. I do also believe that it contribute to a much smaller product loss. 

I've returned a product from MAC once, or no - it was more like an exchange since the foundation color that the MUA chose for me didn't match. I felt very guilty asking for it and was very surprised when they agreed to make the exchange.

I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad about this, but I just believe that the waste of products is much higher than it could be.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva* 

 
_I'm not a US resident and even though I've heard about these generous return policies you have there I never stop getting surprised, or perhaps I should say a bit upset. 

Do you realise how many products (and this is not only beauty products) that are tossed away every year?! These kind of return policies does not exist here in Sweden and I'm so used to it that I can't believe that policies like these are actually in use.

The shops here are very restricted with people returning hygiene products if they aren't sealed and unused. I think that this approach actually result in that those people who buy and soon after returns something they could easily have tried on in the store to disappear. I do also believe that it contribute to a much smaller product loss. 

I've returned a product from MAC once, or no - it was more like an exchange since the foundation color that the MUA chose for me didn't match. I felt very guilty asking for it and was very surprised when they agreed to make the exchange.

I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad about this, but I just believe that the waste of products is much higher than it could be._

 
I agree with you.  I think people would riot if they changed the return policy over here.  They are too spoiled with it.


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 29, 2009)

I wish returns didn't get taken out of MAs' sales goals - it seems really unfair to me that because a customer was allergic to a product, the MA gets stuck for that amount in their sales goals.  It's not the MA's fault when a product just doesn't work for a customer - be it allergies, breakouts, the product not working well or whatever else can happen that is totally outside the control of the MA!  

I'm really glad they have the return policies they do here in the US, though, because I have skin allergies and I can't always tell with one in-store application whether something will irritate my skin.  I'm also glad that lines like MAC that stand behind what they sell and are willing to take back products that just aren't good.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_I wish returns didn't get taken out of MAs' sales goals - it seems really unfair to me that because a customer was allergic to a product, the MA gets stuck for that amount in their sales goals.  It's not the MA's fault when a product just doesn't work for a customer - be it allergies, breakouts, the product not working well or whatever else can happen that is totally outside the control of the MA!  

I'm really glad they have the return policies they do here in the US, though, because I have skin allergies and I can't always tell with one in-store application whether something will irritate my skin.  I'm also glad that lines like MAC that stand behind what they sell and are willing to take back products that just aren't good._

 
I have sensitive skin too so I am happy that most places will offer a refund or exchange. I just think some stores are too lax with it so people take advantage.  For example,  friend used to work in the bedding department in a big store and people would take things off the shelf and try to return it and she would have to take it back because people would flip out. It seems there has to be a way of filtering out people who are basically stealing.


----------



## LadyAMS (Mar 30, 2009)

I feel so bad now, I only returned one thing from MAC it was the Studio Mist Foudation I think. But the MA there was really nice and very patient with me. But I had to return it becasue that Foundation really broke me out. OMG I feel so bad.


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 30, 2009)

To reiterate what others have said, this is just absolute madness to me as a UK resident. Especially given the prices we pay for makeup compared to in the US (and we are having a recession too, plus the cost of living is higher here anyway - have you seen how much we have to pay for petrol??).
I would be interested to know if any of the inflated cost we pay is offsetting Americans who return tons of stuff all the time! I blummin' well hope not!

Since it's virtually impossible for UK folk to emigrate to the US I suppose I'll just have to suck it up! lol


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 30, 2009)

The cost of their products covers a multitude of factors - they take into account everything that increases their bottom line.  That includes customer returns (whether for good reasons or bad), pay for employees to work in a store, the cost of renting real estate for the store, pay for employees for their online site (customer support, tech support, website builders, shipping people, etc), the cost of warehouse storage, the cost of new product development (and that can be a lot more than people think, especially when you consider how many ideas don't make it to market!), the cost of B2M, credit card processing fees, the cost of production (makeup and packaging), and everything else that goes into the running of the company - they even take into account how much they figure will be stolen and how much they'll have to replace products that are lost or damaged in shipping (although that's usually covered by shipping insurance).  The amount they build into the purchase price to cover customer returns probably isn't significant compared to all those other costs.

Oh, and don't forget the cost of company lawyers to handle lawsuits - even the most frivolous ones have to be handled by someone (and I have read some _crazy_ cases).


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 30, 2009)

I try to avoid returns and just sell/swap with someone from the forums. This way the products won't go into the trash and stuff I don't want could end up being something that someone's been looking for for a long time.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, this thread makes me feel kind of bad. 

I don't do many returns at MAC but I do at Sephora though not to get off topic. No, I'm not one of those people who "rent" out products to try and return them. I honestly have super sensitive skin that even the water in my house seems to irritate it. I've bought sooooo many of their skincare products there and haven't really found much that I can use with no problem. I try to ask for samples as much as I can for the products so I can get a feel for them and see how they react with my skin, but I don't want to be asking for samples of this and that all the time. They always tell me to just try this or that and if I don't like it I can return it. I hate returning/exchanging things but what can I do? These things aren't cheap for me to buy. I can't afford to keep every $20+ facewash that irritates my skin. I know the SA's there hate it when I come in cause they always pretty much think I'm in for a return or exchange. It's frustrating for the both of us cause I just want something that actually works with no problems, and they want me to stop coming for returns. 

Sorry, I just had to get that off my chest. I was there today and yeah....I can tell I wasn't well liked there.


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well  if you need to return the item just do it.  Just like they make sales returns also happen .  It part of the retail industry


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 31, 2009)

I know it's a sales tactic and that the SAs are told to say this, but I really wish they wouldn't say "Go ahead and buy it and if it doesn't work out, you can always return it, no problem!" if they don't actually mean it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Financially, though, it is better for the company, which is why SAs are told to say it even if they're going to hate you for returning something.  The number of customers who keep the product (whether because they like it or they're too shy to return it or they forget about it or they throw it away instead of returning it) is such that the profits more than cancel out the number of customers who then actually bring the product back.

The amount of wasted product really does suck, but the company wouldn't keep doing it if it wasn't profitable for them.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 31, 2009)

I was at the CCO the other day and there was a MSF Natural (the ones with the shimmer on half of them) and it had a Macy's Return lable on it!  Isn't that weird?!?  I thought all the returned items got thrown away?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd just like to point out Australia's cosmetic returns policy (in one of our major department stores)

You CAN NOT return any cosmetic item if it is not sealed/if it has been used.  You can't under any circumstance return things like brushes, manicure tools, etc. (stuff that you couldn't tell if it was used or not).

What you CAN return;
-unopened, unused, sealed products
-products that you had an allergic reaction to (we take this seriously, we have to write up exactly what happened, how many times the customer used the product, etc etc)

But thats it. And to be perfectly honest, I think that is generous enough. As others outside the US have said, its plain CRAZY to accept returns on used cosmetics for any other reason than allergic reaction!


----------



## gubeca (Mar 31, 2009)

well..in portugal its impossible to return cosmetics unless they are sealed,unopened..if u open it and dont use, u can no longer return it. i think its o good policy and prevents people from buying things without thinking at least twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we cant return underware too..perfums..lotions..well..almost everything that involves skin,health..


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

People need to learn when to give up.

There is this woman that is always angry/upset looking and she always buys several MAC somethings and ALWAYS returns most if not all. 

Her excuse is that it is always too drying or it looks bad on her or it broke her out. Earth to lady. DON'T BUY! I get that she is trying her best to LOVE MAC but it's not happening! I have spoken to her, and so has almost every artist at our counter. We can only apply and sell so much! She returns so much, and it is just ridiculous.

She is wasting our time and also her own. I wish she'd get a clue and never come back. And it's not just our counter. She rotates between several different ones, and always uses reciepts from different stores. It's just bs! If it's drying the first time, and the second time, what makes her think it's going to be different the next twenty times??

I think cosmetics retailers are great for taking things back in the US. I have returned things to MAC, I have returned things to Sephora. But if something isn't working for you STOP BUYING. I for example like NARS. I have bought NARS, I have returned NARS. Generally their products are good, and sometimes there is a miss. However, I have only returned a few out the the many I have. If I had a terrible drying experience, I would not buy more. A Smashbox primer broke me out like awful horribleness, so I stopped buying Smashbox skincare. Years ago I bought Strobe cream and it destroyed my skin so I returned it and never bought it again. You know what I mean? People just need to learn when to throw in the towel and try another line!


----------



## Marcita (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't read all 391 replies on this post but there are legitimate reasons to return but most people don't have those reasons. I honestly went shopping with a girl one time that brought this amazingly big bag into my car. I asked what it was and she said it was her way of shopping without spending. She went through her products and found things she didn't like anymore and was returning them so she could buy more.
She went to return one item and the MA said they hadn't carried it in 5 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She didn't care and was rude and insisted they return it. This went on over and over at Nordstrom that day. Needless to say I never shopped with her nor have I spoken with her again. I was mortified and I don't agree with someone who believes that way.

I unfortunately know people who will go to the MAC counter the day of a new collection, not test anything, just buy it all. Then they test at home and return 95% of it. These aren't testers ladies. They are wasted products.

And last I know someone that once ordered 20 e/s from Sephora because she didn't feel like going and testing them at a store. She returned 19 of them!

So when an MA gets upset - think of all these awful people that do these things and realize what they are doing to the bottom line of a company and why we have price increases.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_I know it's a sales tactic and that the SAs are told to say this, but I really wish they wouldn't say "Go ahead and buy it and if it doesn't work out, you can always return it, no problem!" if they don't actually mean it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Financially, though, it is better for the company, which is why SAs are told to say it even if they're going to hate you for returning something.  The number of customers who keep the product (whether because they like it or they're too shy to return it or they forget about it or they throw it away instead of returning it) is such that the profits more than cancel out the number of customers who then actually bring the product back.

The amount of wasted product really does suck, but the company wouldn't keep doing it if it wasn't profitable for them._

 
I really hate it when they say that to you! It doesn't make me feel any less guilty for returning things that I absolutely can't use due to allergies and sensitives. It's still seen as any regular old return/exchange in the SA's eyes. I know there tired of hearing me saying it caused a reaction and that it did this or that to me, but it's the honest truth. I have many times told them what I need to avoid in products that I use but then to have them recommend me different products WHICH DO have those ingredients in them. Ugh. I guess I'll just have to do my own research and avoid that store and just order online if I ever need anything through there.


----------



## achase (Apr 1, 2009)

I am thankful they toss/recycle returned items.
I ordered a bronzer from Too Faced online recently and when I received it, it had 2 big finger swipes in the powder. Truly disgusting. I assume someone returned it and they clearly don't toss stuff at Too Faced.  MAC has outstanding customer service and I have never been disappointed or disgusted with a MAC product. Never in a million years would MAC send me a used or tested product.


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 1, 2009)

*Returns*

I am simply going to give my oppinion on returns and I will do it politley. 

I understand it happens...because we get the wrong shade, or a MA puts the wrong product in your bag, allergic reaction, you use it and you realllllyyyy arent in love with item, or it was a gift and you already had the product or dont care for it. I understand these reasons completly!!!! but if there is any way you can AVOID returning look into it!

but what really makes my heart heavy is when people return makeup for a makeover ( i know they are from a makeover because the reciept is around $50-$75 with one pair of lashes) and the date is on a weekend. Basically a free makeover. or I had a customer once return 9 blushes because she didn't like any of the colors...I don't know what reason can validate returning 9 blushes or returning all the makeup purchased after a makeover =( its so sad! MAC just sends the products back, even if it hasn't been used (I guess we don't want to risk any product that was taken home to be put back on the shelves...even if it doesn't look used, you never know) 

so I guess what I am trying to say is before purchasing a product, feel free to try them on first so you KNOW what they look like on YOU..and even walk around and think about it before buying it...or just put yourselves in the MA's shoes, they worked so hard on your makeover only for you to return it. It can be discouraging! If you cant afford a $50 makeover on the weekends then come into the counter on a weekday and have a MA teach you some tricks so you can do it yourself! 

the reason why Ive decided to write about this is because one of my own FRIENDS returns and returns and returns...and I've had to explain it to her nicely. and it was a little akward because she's a close friend. returning in GENERAL isnt cool. i know it sounds so corny but inspire to be a good customer! it's just polite.

_**EDITED**
i understand this may have already been discussed so you dont have to comment if you do not wish too, i just wanted somewhere to write my thoughts down =) I dont really write a lot in the chatter section , so let me know how to "move" this thing. I didnt mean to "clutter" just wanted to write, so i just clicked post new forum, and wrote away!_


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

Yeah there are several heated threads already regarding MAC returns ...So I will not comment based on past threads

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/d...-things-92957/


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/r...-makeup-73060/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/r...ection-130618/


----------



## moopoint (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

Well said. 
Of course there are exceptions as mentioned, that is MAC's claim to fame too. They offer the service, not doubting people will utilize it. I've once returned a product, because the mascara did not give me the desired look and it stung my eyes.
But it only takes one asshole to ruin it for everyone. I'd say only return if an honest effort was given to the item. Not to score a free makeover.


----------



## fintia (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

Returning just because it's not good.. but when the products do not really work on you.. I guess you have to.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

As Tish said, please refer to the thread that is dedicated to this topic.


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_Well said. 
I'd say only return if an honest effort was given to the item._

 
and it just geniunly didnt work out for you. 

exactly! love it.


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I was at the CCO the other day and there was a MSF Natural (the ones with the shimmer on half of them) and it had a Macy's Return lable on it!  Isn't that weird?!?  I thought all the returned items got thrown away?_

 
It doesn't necessarily  mean it was used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sometimes when we take peoples items to the register, after we have rung them up they decide against an item or two (cost more than they thought, change their mind and ask for something else, etc...) so we delete the item off the register, put the items they do want in their bag and they go on their way...instead of taking the sticker off the box (which can sometime leave a mark) we leave it on so the next MUA doesn't have to put another sticker on the item. Then back in the drawer or on the shelf it goes, but it was never sold so it was never used. But if the item we put back with the CRL (Customer Return Label) never gets sold (mostly LE items) and gets RTV'd (Return To Vendor) it will go back to Lauder with the sticker on it, and end up at a CCO that way.

I know at Macy*s the register won't actually let us rescan a CRL if it has been used in a previous transaction, it tells us when/if the CRL was already used, so it's highly unlikely (at least at my store) for someone to get a returned item, or even for a returned item to get RTV'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't imagine CCO's selling used items because we don't RTV used items and the RTV's from the MAC locations are what end up at CCO's. So unless a customer at a CCO opens a product, messes with it and puts it back in the box/on the shelf for someone to grab/buy the items are probably fine. Hope that helped or at least put your mind at ease a little. (at least the first part of my response...lol)


I write way too much :/ ...sorry about that.


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_People need to learn when to give up.

There is this woman that is always angry/upset looking and she always buys several MAC somethings and ALWAYS returns most if not all. 

Her excuse is that it is always too drying or it looks bad on her or it broke her out. Earth to lady. DON'T BUY! I get that she is trying her best to LOVE MAC but it's not happening! I have spoken to her, and so has almost every artist at our counter. We can only apply and sell so much! She returns so much, and it is just ridiculous.

She is wasting our time and also her own. I wish she'd get a clue and never come back. And it's not just our counter. She rotates between several different ones, and always uses reciepts from different stores. It's just bs! If it's drying the first time, and the second time, what makes her think it's going to be different the next twenty times??

I think cosmetics retailers are great for taking things back in the US. I have returned things to MAC, I have returned things to Sephora. But if something isn't working for you STOP BUYING. I for example like NARS. I have bought NARS, I have returned NARS. Generally their products are good, and sometimes there is a miss. However, I have only returned a few out the the many I have. If I had a terrible drying experience, I would not buy more. A Smashbox primer broke me out like awful horribleness, so I stopped buying Smashbox skincare. Years ago I bought Strobe cream and it destroyed my skin so I returned it and never bought it again. You know what I mean? People just need to learn when to throw in the towel and try another line!_

 

OH GOD, I have a friend who does that.  It is the most embarrassing behavior, and no matter how many times I try to tell her that it's rude and obnoxious, she just isn't having any.

She'll get in a mood where she wants to "try some fun new colors," buy a bunch of them, and then return them when they aren't her Clinique Beige Shimmer eyeshadow.  Plus, whenever she goes to MAC, she asks for a foundation like her Clinique Creme Chamois and acts baffled everytime they explain the NC NW system.  She needs to stop buying, i feel like printing out exactly what you wrote and gluing it to her makeup mirror.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just happened to read this thread and thought I'd put my 2 cents in and maybe rant some too lol. I work for Macy's at the Clinique counter. Ok so the returning thing I don't mind much because yeah if it doesn't work out for you then it's totally cool to return it because if you can't use it because it made you have a reaction than yeah that's legit, its when people buy things and overspend or something that's when I get alil upset. My favorites are when someone returns something when they used it for like a day and claim their skin broke out and they claim to have acne everywhere when there is not a single spot on their skin. Or when people come in when we have Gift with purchase, any other time of the year you see them buy from different lines during their gwp and all of a sudden they want to try Clinique and buy whatever is 21.50 or more so they get a free gift. Than like 2 weeks later when the promotion ends they come back in all pissy with you returning the product they got because they just didn't like it and will stick to such and such line and then try and not bring the gift back. Umm yeah, the product that qualified you for the gift is being returned therefore you bring the gift back since if you hate this line so much and never want anything to do with it again then why should it matter to keep it?? I know like Bloomingdales are sister company they either have you give the gift back or pay for its value which would be nice, but hell just sell the gift alone and make people happy that way. Also the other day it made me kind of really upset there was this girl I sold her some skincare on 3/01 and then she came back yesterday returning all but 1 thing on her receipt and she had used 85% of the products! It was like not even a month and she almost used what would take me like 6 mo to a year to use! She said it wasn't doing anything for her skin, well why did you practically use it all up?! But the manager said ok for me to take it back because I hesistated because it was almost empty! So there was -65 on my numbers.. But yeah sorry for the long post and rant, I just had to get that out there...


----------



## II3rinII (Apr 2, 2009)

ugh!!  i had a teenage girl come in and blow a ton of her bat mitzvah money, she filled a 15 pan pallete then grabs like 4 brushes, some eyeliners and a blush.  it made me nervous, she kept saying, money wasnt an issue, she got so much of it anyway blah blah blah.  she spends like nearly $400!!  not 20 min later shes back in the store cuz her mom yelled at her for getting a build a bear so she was scared about all the makeup she got, so she returns most of the brushes, the liners and the blush (about $130).  this brought my AUS from a $51 to a $40  =/.  im just scared the rest of that is coming back too, which would suck because that would be 15 eyeshadows wasted!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_ugh!! i had a teenage girl come in and blow a ton of her bat mitzvah money, she filled a 15 pan pallete then grabs like 4 brushes, some eyeliners and a blush. it made me nervous, she kept saying, money wasnt an issue, she got so much of it anyway blah blah blah. she spends like nearly $400!! not 20 min later shes back in the store cuz her mom yelled at her for getting a build a bear so she was scared about all the makeup she got, so she returns most of the brushes, the liners and the blush (about $130). this brought my AUS from a $51 to a $40 =/. im just scared the rest of that is coming back too, which would suck because that would be 15 eyeshadows wasted!_

 
Ohh that sucks! It's like so much wasted product over something stupid like that, it's like if she was so concerned about what her Mom yelled at her for she should have asked before she made big purchases like that.


----------



## Alison5683 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have only returned one thing ever to MAC and that was lipstick that I already had. I didn't even realize it until I went out into the hallway of the mall and looked at it in the sunlight. They were more that happy to return it, but then again I had it for a total of 2 minutes.


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

i totally know what you mean


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

i think she got it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_As Tish said, please refer to the thread that is dedicated to this topic._


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

i gotta be careful where i post huh? i swear i only got the hang of the fotd section...im still finding my way around this website! so really, how do i move it? just copy and paste it? i don't see a button to delete this new thread.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

You can ask a moderator to move it for you.

They will attach it to the thread that is already dedicated to this topic.


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_You can ask a moderator to move it for you.

They will attach it to the thread that is already dedicated to this topic. 




_

 
alright cool. i just asked so it should be moved soon


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

I just wish that MAs could mark products that were bought during a makeover session in the same way they could mark B2M products.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't even realise you could return make up, i dunno to me id just keep it or put it on ebay. I agree with selling make up that has only been tested as long as you state it. Im also from the UK.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 3, 2009)

i think they get irked. simply because the commission they make gets deducted. i think once in a while, if the product really doesn't suit u then thats fine but if you return a million things at once, it'll just look like an impulse buy. i rarely return since i feel guilty.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just at my counter several days ago, and there was only one MA working there. We were chatting and I was looking at stuff, which is what I usually do when I'm there. At one point quite a bit of people were coming up to the counter. Not to shop, but to return stuff. Within like an hour, my MA said that she had $90 worth of returns. One lady came in with like 3 or 4 face products, ALL with no packaging. Just a receipt I think and she wanted to return all of those items. Barely anyone did an exchange. I felt bad for my MA cause she was working the counter by herself and really wanted to take a break badly. Those people just wasted her time. 

Right before I was about to leave, a tween girl came and started to look at e/s. A few minutes later her mother came up and they both seemed nice. The girl was still new to makeup and they wanted something that would be appropriate for someone her age and wouldn't be BAM in your face dramatic looking. Since the MA was busy with other customers, I suggested Retrospeck to them. Since it was shimmery which is what most girls love, and is on the lighter neutral side. When the MA finally was done she came over and we all agreed that Retrospeck was a great choice if she wanted an e/s. Well the girl ended up getting it but literally 2 minutes after she left, they came back to the counter. Her mom said that she now wasn't sure if the color is right for her and if she could test it out at the counter. Wtf...you could of done that before you decided to buy it. Theres q-tips, sponges, and applicators everywhere. I felt kind of bad too that I had suggested that color to her and now the MA had to deal with a possible return again for the 100th time that day. 

I made a joke to the MA though that those people could of just saved that $90+ and just given it to me so I could buy things from MAC and they wouldn't have to worry about items being returned constantly. lol.

The time before that, a lady came in with 4 of the holiday collection sets in for return. I got pissed when I found out one of them was the neutral lips l/g set which I had wanted really bad. It was sold out before I could get a chance to buy it. I just don't understand why the hell would you return that much stuff esp. holiday LE items. The chances of all 4 of those items not working out for you is very small. 

I asked the MA there that day what happens with returns and she told me that they get damaged out and sent back to MAC. Some of the items get recycled but it's up to MAC.


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 4, 2009)

I always try to do an exchange instead of a return. My MAC store is cool & they know me so I don't want to feel like I'm stiffing them.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I was just at my counter several days ago, and there was only one MA working there. We were chatting and I was looking at stuff, which is what I usually do when I'm there. At one point quite a bit of people were coming up to the counter. Not to shop, but to return stuff. Within like an hour, my MA said that she had $90 worth of returns. One lady came in with like 3 or 4 face products, ALL with no packaging. Just a receipt I think and she wanted to return all of those items. Barely anyone did an exchange. I felt bad for my MA cause she was working the counter by herself and really wanted to take a break badly. Those people just wasted her time. 

Right before I was about to leave, a tween girl came and started to look at e/s. A few minutes later her mother came up and they both seemed nice. The girl was still new to makeup and they wanted something that would be appropriate for someone her age and wouldn't be BAM in your face dramatic looking. Since the MA was busy with other customers, I suggested Retrospeck to them. Since it was shimmery which is what most girls love, and is on the lighter neutral side. When the MA finally was done she came over and we all agreed that Retrospeck was a great choice if she wanted an e/s. Well the girl ended up getting it but literally 2 minutes after she left, they came back to the counter. Her mom said that she now wasn't sure if the color is right for her and if she could test it out at the counter. Wtf...you could of done that before you decided to buy it. Theres q-tips, sponges, and applicators everywhere. I felt kind of bad too that I had suggested that color to her and now the MA had to deal with a possible return again for the 100th time that day. 

I made a joke to the MA though that those people could of just saved that $90+ and just given it to me so I could buy things from MAC and they wouldn't have to worry about items being returned constantly. lol.

The time before that, a lady came in with 4 of the holiday collection sets in for return. I got pissed when I found out one of them was the neutral lips l/g set which I had wanted really bad. It was sold out before I could get a chance to buy it. I just don't understand why the hell would you return that much stuff esp. holiday LE items. The chances of all 4 of those items not working out for you is very small. 

I asked the MA there that day what happens with returns and she told me that they get damaged out and sent back to MAC. Some of the items get recycled but it's up to MAC._

 
Isn't that a bit hypocritical for you to talk about those people, and yet you do the same thing at Sephora? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could get samples there too...


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

The other day I found a pair of crusty, musty lashes in the return bin. Seriously?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

^^ Ewww.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Isn't that a bit hypocritical for you to talk about those people, and yet you do the same thing at Sephora? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You could get samples there too..._

 
Maybe but I truly have sensitivity issues with my skin with skincare products. I can't use "mainstream" products, I have to avoid ingredients like sulfates or any kind of detergents like the plague and a million other things. I have found a face wash that works from Juice Beauty and it's just practically made out of juice. I don't know where else to go to for skin care products since I live right by them and they have a ton of lines and brands there. I'm not going to take the gamble and order different products I'm unsure of online. I can't go see a doctor right now. 

I do ask for samples of skincare which is mostly what I get there. But do I really want to be known as the sample girl either? I could ask for samples of this and that moisturizer or whatever and have none of them work and come back and ask for more samples of different products and them not work either. It's gonna look like I just go in there for samples not to buy stuff. Either way it doesn't look good. Do I feel bad about it? You bet! But like I said I can't afford to keep every single product from them that doesn't work. Plus as a result of my guilt I usually end up buying other stuff there that I keep like dry shampoo and perfume there. 

I buy practically all my makeup at MAC and love their stuff. I don't really have a reason to take stuff back unless it absolutely does not work for me and I can't make it work, causes a reaction or if I was given the wrong item.


----------



## t_doll (Apr 4, 2009)

I had recently bought a Butternutty shadestick and the MA gave me Penny shadestick instead. As I was walking out of the store, I looked at my receipt and realized it said "Penny" on it. I walked right back and exchanged it for Butternutty. This was litterally under 1 minute. Would they just throw the product out? Even knowing that it barely left the store? She also just did a straight exchange without any paper/register work. So my receipt still says "Penny Shadestick" even though I purchased Butternutty


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

If MAC was really suffering from returns they should just give everyone store credit on a gift certificate card, so you know the $50 or so they lost from the return will still be spent in their store.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

^^ Yup, exactly. I know I've said this before but I'll say it again. MAC has an open return policy for a reason. Not that I would ever return the makeup just to get a free makeover - that is really cheap and tacky- but if something doesn't work out for me, I am not going to lose sleep returning it. And as an adult, I think I can make the judgment call for myself as to whether or not it should be returned or if I can ditch it another way.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

^^ exactly as said above.  If I don't like something, I really don't care the way the associate feels about it.  I am the customer.. I am one of the millions of reasons why MAC is in business and making lots of profit.  
It's my money that I work for to pay for MAC products and if I don't like something.. whether its 1 product or 10.. i'm gonna return it/them.
and I am not going to walk around a store with it on to see if I really like it.. I will take it home and do my face the way I normally do and make my decision.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

I know at some stores they write makeover on the receipt so you can't return.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Returns*

^^
If some person was really rotten, they would claim they lost the recepit


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 5, 2009)

I think MACs return policy is wayyyy too liberal, they need to tighten up on that.  My best friend is a mac makeup artist and she says around prom time and spring/summer they get a lot of returns from teen girls and brides.  They buy a lot of products to use one time, then return them all a few days later.  She said the worst is, when you have someone who buys a couple hundred dollars in product and returns it all UNOPENED!  they have to toss all of that stuff in the trash, so mac ends up losing.  No wonder stuff is so high.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *t_doll* 

 
_I had recently bought a Butternutty shadestick and the MA gave me Penny shadestick instead. As I was walking out of the store, I looked at my receipt and realized it said "Penny" on it. I walked right back and exchanged it for Butternutty. This was litterally under 1 minute. Would they just throw the product out? Even knowing that it barely left the store? She also just did a straight exchange without any paper/register work. So my receipt still says "Penny Shadestick" even though I purchased Butternutty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same thing happened to my friend they gave her the wrong one and she went right back in and they said they had to send it to recycle they could not resell it...she wanted to keep the wrong one just to avoid that...But what sense would that have been wasn't her mistake...But it's there return policy and obviously it works for the company so it works for me...can't please everyone all the time...Thats the downside of taking a job based on sales. been there done that...can't fault the customer for your sales totals .


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Maybe but I truly have sensitivity issues with my skin with skincare products. I can't use "mainstream" products, I have to avoid ingredients like sulfates or any kind of detergents like the plague and a million other things. I have found a face wash that works from Juice Beauty and it's just practically made out of juice. I don't know where else to go to for skin care products since I live right by them and they have a ton of lines and brands there. I'm not going to take the gamble and order different products I'm unsure of online. I can't go see a doctor right now. 

I do ask for samples of skincare which is mostly what I get there. But do I really want to be known as the sample girl either? I could ask for samples of this and that moisturizer or whatever and have none of them work and come back and ask for more samples of different products and them not work either. It's gonna look like I just go in there for samples not to buy stuff. Either way it doesn't look good. Do I feel bad about it? You bet! But like I said I can't afford to keep every single product from them that doesn't work. Plus as a result of my guilt I usually end up buying other stuff there that I keep like dry shampoo and perfume there. 

I buy practically all my makeup at MAC and love their stuff. I don't really have a reason to take stuff back unless it absolutely does not work for me and I can't make it work, causes a reaction or if I was given the wrong item._

 
I dunno...it sounds kinda obsessive to me.  And it's super wasteful.  Being known as the "sample girl" is better than being known as the "return girl".  And it must be bad if you say that the folks at Sephora know who you are and are not exactly happy to see you when you come to return stuff.  You're kinda wasting their time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have skin sensitivities concerning products due to my allergies, and my niece has eczema.  Neither of us have done extensive returning because my sister & I get samples.  Many "mainstream" products work just fine (e.g. Cetaphil cleanser, Aveeno body wash, etc.) and are very gentle.  Additionally, there are only a few lines of skincare (e.g. Juice Beauty and Philosophy) that are appropriate for sensitive skin at Sephora.  
Have you tried going to see a dermatologist?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I dunno...it sounds kinda obsessive to me.  And it's super wasteful.  Being known as the "sample girl" is better than being known as the "return girl".  And it must be bad if you say that the folks at Sephora know who you are and are not exactly happy to see you when you come to return stuff.  You're kinda wasting their time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have skin sensitivities concerning products due to my allergies, and my niece has eczema.  Neither of us have done extensive returning because my sister & I get samples.  Many "mainstream" products work just fine (e.g. Cetaphil cleanser, Aveeno body wash, etc.) and are very gentle.  Additionally, there are only a few lines of skincare (e.g. Juice Beauty and Philosophy) that are appropriate for sensitive skin at Sephora.  
Have you tried going to see a dermatologist?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't see a doctor right now. I don't have money to buy all the treatments that they prescribe and my insurance doesn't like to cover. I learned that last time I went to see one for acne several years ago. My dad also hates to take me to "unnecessary" doctors appointments as he sees them as. I  have almost what works for me for the most part which includes Juice Beauty Organic Facial Wash as my face wash, emu oil as a moisturizer, and Cargo Blu-ray polishing cloths as an exfoliate. I've also started to use purified water to wash my face instead of tap water. I'm noticing a huge difference. 

I can't use Cetaphil and Aveeno washes cause they contain some kind of detergent. I've already tried both of those and got itchy red bumps the next day. I went to Sephora specifically cause there MA's know about the different products there and there ingredients and can recommend me something. Instead of me staying in the store for 2 hours looking at the ingredients of every single item I pick up. 

I'm not going to lie and say it's not wasteful cause it is. I ask for samples as much as I can on products that I'm unsure about which is mainly skin care type products. And I always express to the MA that is making the samples for me that I had wanted a sample cause I was hesitant about if the product will give me any problems. I always get the same suggestion to just buy the product, try it and I can always bring it back if I don't like it. And I always tell them that I hate bringing things back and there all like it's okay. I know it's not but again what am I going to do? 

Now I've found what works okay for me, I'll just order those items online and stop going to the store. This way I'm not going to waste any one's time. 

The truth of the matter is I DON'T LIKE returning things or doing exchanges. It's an extra trip to the store for me and I have to walk everywhere I go. Plus I feel bad that I'm returning something that I go in and end up coming out spending even more money on things like perfume or dry shampoo for my hair.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *t_doll* 

 
_I had recently bought a Butternutty shadestick and the MA gave me Penny shadestick instead. As I was walking out of the store, I looked at my receipt and realized it said "Penny" on it. I walked right back and exchanged it for Butternutty. This was litterally under 1 minute. Would they just throw the product out? Even knowing that it barely left the store? She also just did a straight exchange without any paper/register work. So my receipt still says "Penny Shadestick" even though I purchased Butternutty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Two different times I had went to MAC to purchase the moisturecover concealer but was given the wrong kind of concealer and got the one in the l/s look a like tube. But that's cause the packaging looks so similar and they keep them in the same drawer. It's an honest mistake and to avoid it just ask whenever your buying certain things like concealers or shadesticks if the MA could open it up and check to make sure it's the right item.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ as the buyer why do we have to double check behind the MA's to make sure they know which product they are pulling is correct...they should know better than the consumer...I agree some of your statements are really contradicting...it's okay to return because you have to test them out and have skin issues...But its not okay for others to return for their own personal reasons...that thought process I don't get, seriously. I for one am not asking a MA to open up packages or boxes of shadesticks...if they give me the wrong thing...news flash...it's coming back ...


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Apr 5, 2009)

i thought about this thread as i took my 182 back today.  i exchanged it for a new one because the old one shed like crazy!  i had the stupid thing for over 6 months...and i washed it regularly and hoped that over time it would stop shedding...but it never did...and i got sick of picking stupid brush hair off my face all the time.  i also read on here somewhere that people were having trouble with some of their 182's and it was probably part of a bad batch.  so finally today, it went back to the store for a new 182.  the MA was very understanding...probably because i felt bad for returning a brush, knowing they have to trash it...what a waste!  but at the same time, i paid a lot of $$ for the brush, and want one that doesn't shed like crazy.  

i think returning something because prom is over and you don't want it anymore is just sad.  what a waste of perfectly good MAC.  but sometimes the packaging is faulty, or you get the wrong shade of something (due to MA recommendation NOT because you picked out the wrong color and you didn't bother asking)...then it needs to go back...


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_i thought about this thread as i took my 182 back today.  i exchanged it for a new one because the old one shed like crazy!  i had the stupid thing for over 6 months...and i washed it regularly and hoped that over time it would stop shedding...but it never did...and i got sick of picking stupid brush hair off my face all the time.  i also read on here somewhere that people were having trouble with some of their 182's and it was probably part of a bad batch.  so finally today, it went back to the store for a new 182.  the MA was very understanding...probably because i felt bad for returning a brush, knowing they have to trash it...what a waste!  but at the same time, i paid a lot of $$ for the brush, and want one that doesn't shed like crazy.  

i think returning something because prom is over and you don't want it anymore is just sad.  what a waste of perfectly good MAC.  but sometimes the packaging is faulty, or you get the wrong shade of something (due to MA recommendation NOT because you picked out the wrong color and you didn't bother asking)...then it needs to go back..._

 
I have to admit that I really don't approve of you returning a brush after SIX MONTHS?!?!?!?! Holy crap, that reminds me of when I worked at a purse store.. A lady used her Guess purse for 8 months, came back with her receipt and the buckle SLIGHTLY tarnished.. barely noticable, and demanded her money back (about 120$) umm excuse me lady.. You used that for over half a year... 1) tarnishing is GONNA happen, its what buckles do... 2) Our return policy states that no returns are accepted after 2 months (if damages are done 2 months or later, its from regular use..)

I mean, if you returned your brush maybe a month after buying it, sure.. But half a year??? Umm..


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ I am actually surprised they took it back after 6 months...that is a bit excessive I agree


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Two different times I had went to MAC to purchase the moisturecover concealer but was given the wrong kind of concealer and got the one in the l/s look a like tube. But that's cause the packaging looks so similar and they keep them in the same drawer. It's an honest mistake and to avoid it just ask whenever your buying certain things like concealers or shadesticks if the MA could open it up and check to make sure it's the right item._

 
or you can check it before you walk away from the counter to make sure its the right item.  or have them review what they pulled for you before they ring you up.  sometimes we pull the wrong things because the packaging is similar or they're right next to each other in the drawer, but its also your responsibility to make sure you're paying for the right thing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_I have to admit that I really don't approve of you returning a brush after SIX MONTHS?!?!?!?! Holy crap, that reminds me of when I worked at a purse store.. A lady used her Guess purse for 8 months, came back with her receipt and the buckle SLIGHTLY tarnished.. barely noticable, and demanded her money back (about 120$) umm excuse me lady.. You used that for over half a year... 1) tarnishing is GONNA happen, its what buckles do... 2) Our return policy states that no returns are accepted after 2 months (if damages are done 2 months or later, its from regular use..)

I mean, if you returned your brush maybe a month after buying it, sure.. But half a year??? Umm.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I am actually surprised they took it back after 6 months...that is a bit excessive I agree_

 
agreed!  one month, yes.  two months, eh, ok.  but six months!?!? come on!


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ as the buyer why do we have to double check behind the MA's to make sure they know which product they are pulling is correct...they should know better than the consumer...I agree some of your statements are really contradicting...it's okay to return because you have to test them out and have skin issues...But its not okay for others to return for their own personal reasons...that thought process I don't get, seriously. I for one am not asking a MA to open up packages or boxes of shadesticks...if they give me the wrong thing...news flash...it's coming back ..._

 
We are only human and people make mistakes. They look at those little black boxes all day long so I'm sure after a while they all start to look the same...This is why I always check what they're ringing up. I can understand someone taking something right back if they were given thr wrong product, I don't take things back because if I don't like it or if i've been given the wrong product I just sanitize it and toss it in my makeup kit. If I won't be using it on myself I am sure I will use it on someone. 
I've made a habit of checking what they put in my bag, while I stand right there. Shit happens. lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_Everyone is human. and people make mistakes. They look at those little black boxes all day long so I'm sure after a while they all start to look the same...This is why I always check what they're ringing up. I can understand someone taking something right back if they were given thr wrong product, I don't take things back because if I don't like it or if i've been given the wrong product I just sanitize it and toss it in my makeup kit. If I won't be using on myself I am sure I will use it on someone. 
I've made a habit of checking what they put in my bag, while I stand right there. Shit happens. lol._

 
I guess I have the best MA's then because after 10 years shit has never happened to me, lol...My stuff has always been right when I walked out the store...How exactly would you use
 NC45 if you are NW15?? Just keep it and hope you get tan enough? All of us are not MA's and only use it on ourselves...


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I guess I have the best MA's then because after 10 years shit has never happened to me, lol...My stuff has always been right when I walked out the store...How exactly would you use
NC45 if you are NW15?? Just keep it and hope you get tan enough? All of us are not MA's and only use it on ourselves..._

 
That I can understand making a return but a lot of those kinds of returns could be avoided if people just double checked before they walked out.  
I love my MAC girls here, they are awesome but everyonce in a while they do make a mistake and throw a zoomlash in my bag instead of a mascara x.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ Ok...I guess I need to knock on wood...all my mistakes are made by MAC online never by the MA's...so I have been fortunate ...My girls/guys ROCK


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree the one month should be the limit when returning items. 
However, the 182 brush story is an exception.
I've had my 182 for 3 years now and a couple of months ago, it completely started shedding. I mean like chunks of hair coming out. 
And guess what?
My sister's 182 is shedding like crazy as well.

Sorry to say, but that is a problem with the product and it's manufacturing. If someone brought back a brush that looks like my sad and dying 182, than I would gladly take it back, no bill needed.
MAC needs to be aware with manufacturing problems. Especially in the case of brushes, the problems arise months after the product is purchased.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with returns, as long as you aren't doing it _just_ to get your money back. I'm mixed on returning skin care/foundation often due to reactions. If you know that a certain ingredient doesn't work for you, you should really check the ingredient list before purchasing. 
My friend irks me sometimes because she will use a foundation for 3 weeks then decide she doesn't like it, return it and get another one, and do the same thing.

@[email protected]


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I agree the one month should be the limit when returning items. 
However, the 182 brush story is an exception.
I've had my 182 for 3 years now and a couple of months ago, it completely started shedding. I mean like chunks of hair coming out. 
And guess what?
My sister's 182 is shedding like crazy as well.

Sorry to say, but that is a problem with the product and it's manufacturing. If someone brought back a brush that looks like my sad and dying 182, than I would gladly take it back, no bill needed.
MAC needs to be aware with manufacturing problems. Especially in the case of brushes, the problems arise months after the product is purchased._

 

After someone has had something for a long time like 6 months, a year, three years, the retailer has no idea what the customer has done with the product over the span of time...Ya know...Was the person washing the brushes correctly everytime? Was water seeping into in after a while? etc...I'm not saying that to you specifically, just in general. If someone got 3 years out of a brush, that brush has pretty much paid for itself. That is a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_After someone has had something for a long time like 6 months, a year, three years, the retailer has no idea what the customer has done with the product over the span of time...Ya know...Was the person washing the brushes correctly everytime? Was water seeping into in after a while? etc...I'm not saying that to you specifically, just in general. If someone got 3 years out of a brush, that brush has pretty much paid for itself. That is a lot of wear and tear._

 
I see your point.
However, for 55$ CND, the 182 should not last three years, but a lifetime.
I take perfectly good care of my brushes and, based on customer feedback( such as member who posted a couple of posts above), this isn't the first time the 182 sheds like this. 
It is a problem with the manufacturing. Once this fact is known, I disagree with refusing a return without a bill.
This is similar to the Lustreglass problem, back when they were first released. The cap would easily break off and the product would leak everywhere. We accepted all of the returns, with or without a bill.
The result was the MAC became aware of the lustreglass problem, pulled it off the shelves and improved the packaging.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I see your point.
However, for 55$ CND, the 182 should not one three years, but a lifetime.
I take perfectly good care of my brushes and, based on customer feedback( such as member who posted a couple of posts above), this isn't the first time the 182 sheds like this. 
It is a problem with the manufacturing. Once this fact is known, I disagree with refusing a return without a bill.
This is similar to the Lustreglass problem, back when they were first released. The cap would easily break off and the product would leak everywhere. We accepted all of the returns, with or without a bill.
The result was the MAC became aware of the lustreglass problem, pulled it off the shelves and improved the packaging._

 

It would be great if MAC would offer some kind of warranty on their brushes, since they do cost a bit of money.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 6, 2009)

^^ I agree.

I recently bought 2 129 brushes and have only been using the one and it's been shedding quite a bit. I hope it's just normal.


----------



## t_doll (Apr 6, 2009)

Everytime I purchase from MAC, they just scan all my items and put them into a bag. I wouldn't really feel comfortable asking them to pass the products over to me so that I can double check that they are indeed the correct items. I've purchased from MAC countless times and I've only been given the wrong item once. It doesn't really make sense to me to have to "double check" my items every single time, just so I can avoid making a return on the rare occurance that they might mix something up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_That I can understand making a return but a lot of those kinds of returns could be avoided if people just double checked before they walked out.  
I love my MAC girls here, they are awesome but everyonce in a while they do make a mistake and throw a zoomlash in my bag instead of a mascara x._


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *t_doll* 

 
_Everytime I purchase from MAC, they just scan all my items and put them into a bag. I wouldn't really feel comfortable asking them to pass the products over to me so that I can double check that they are indeed the correct items. I've purchased from MAC countless times and I've only been given the wrong item once. It doesn't really make sense to me to have to "double check" my items every single time, just so I can avoid making a return on the rare occurance that they might mix something up._

 
you're paying for the stuff, why should you feel uncomfortable asking them?  before they start ringing you up just say, "now, what all am i getting?"  that's all there is too it.  that way they'll go over it, and if they grabbed the wrong item you can correct them without it coming off as you don't trust them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess if I ever get a wrong thing I may start doing that...But so far so good...I have always gotten everything that I asked for correctly...So I will not try to fix something thats not broken....However if I had gotten the wrong thing I would be double checking I'm sure.....But not that serious for me to be honest at this point. I live 2 blocks away so I guess I don't quite worry about it as much


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone ever been denied returning an item to a MAC store? Today I went to return a lipstick a friend bought for me. She is a pro card member, so obviously I can't return it using her receipt. But her and many others told me MAC stores will gladly take back merchandise without receipts. So I walk in the MAC store, very politely tell her that I don't have a receipt, the lipstick was never used, and wanted to exchange for something else. 
She gives me a look, takes the lipstick, opens it up, looks at it, and tells me
"No sorry, you will need a receipt for this. This could be a free lipstick that people get through the back 2 mac program." 
she was totally rude about it and not being helpful at all!! I mean, I really didn't expect this to happen! 
Does MAC stores have a strict return policy compared to counters at the department stores?


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think most stores these days require a receipt to return or exchange items.  I think stores are more willing to make exceptions to this after Christmas, but other than that I think it's just been a relatively recent movement (I've really noticed it changing in the last three years or so) in stores throughout the US to require receipts for any kind of return or exchange.


----------



## t_doll (Apr 7, 2009)

I've found that MAC's return policy is far less strict than that of counters in department stores. Even when I have the receipt, they are always anal about returns in department stores. I think that since MAC does have the B2M program, they really shouldn't accept returns/exchanges without a receipt. When I b2M at a freestanding store, they always give me the box and don't mark the lipstick (my counter marks "B2M" on the bottom of them). So I could very well take it to my counter and exchange it for something else if this was allowed, and that would just be abusing the system, imo.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo415* 

 
_Has anyone ever been denied returning an item to a MAC store? Today I went to return a lipstick a friend bought for me. She is a pro card member, so obviously I can't return it using her receipt. But her and many others told me MAC stores will gladly take back merchandise without receipts. So I walk in the MAC store, very politely tell her that I don't have a receipt, the lipstick was never used, and wanted to exchange for something else. 
She gives me a look, takes the lipstick, opens it up, looks at it, and tells me
"No sorry, you will need a receipt for this. This could be a free lipstick that people get through the back 2 mac program." 
she was totally rude about it and not being helpful at all!! I mean, I really didn't expect this to happen! 
Does MAC stores have a strict return policy compared to counters at the department stores?_


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

My Mac Pro keeps track of every item that you buy or B2M by name....They will take it back if you are in the system and it shows you purchased it or if you have a receipt only. They will not exchange it if you have no receipt nor they can't find where you purchased it in their system.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm terrified of returning anything after I returned a bottle of StudioFix Liquid Foundation once (I swear, the lighting in my MAC store in insane - every time I try on NC15/NW15 *I'm neutral toned* in there, it matches my skin perfectly. 5 seconds out of the door, catch my reflection in a window and realize I'm bright pink or bright orange. I don't know how they do it. ;; ) I had my receipt and just told them I was sorry, it didn't match me blah blah... they gave me SUCH HASSLE over it and made me feel so bad! ;( the girl behind the counter made a point of giving me the evil eye and calling over the counter manager, who made a show of glaring at me and throwing the product in the bin.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *t_doll* 

 
_I've found that MAC's return policy is far less strict than that of counters in department stores. Even when I have the receipt, they are always anal about returns in department stores. I think that since MAC does have the B2M program, they really shouldn't accept returns/exchanges without a receipt. When I b2M at a freestanding store, they always give me the box and don't mark the lipstick (my counter marks "B2M" on the bottom of them). So I could very well take it to my counter and exchange it for something else if this was allowed, and that would just be abusing the system, imo._

 
Department stores use to be quite lenient about returns and exchanges without receipts. I mean you would most likely be able to do an exchange with no real problem. And as for returns receive store credit or a check in the mail. But just 2 years ago they've all started to place return stickers with barcodes on the boxes of the items. The sticker acts as a receipt in case the person doesn't bring the receipt with them. It'll show the date of the purchase. They still will ask for a receipt though. 

I don't understand why they couldn't accept the l/s. I thought all B2M items were marked with a marker? That's what they do at the counters here and they'll also draw a big X on the box of the item too. We use to not be allowed to keep the box just the l/s. But they have changed that last summer.


----------



## t_doll (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Department stores use to be quite lenient about returns and exchanges without receipts. I mean you would most likely be able to do an exchange with no real problem. And as for returns receive store credit or a check in the mail. But just 2 years ago they've all started to place return stickers with barcodes on the boxes of the items. The sticker acts as a receipt in case the person doesn't bring the receipt with them. It'll show the date of the purchase. They still will ask for a receipt though. 

I don't understand why they couldn't accept the l/s. I thought all B2M items were marked with a marker? That's what they do at the counters here and they'll also draw a big X on the box of the item too. We use to not be allowed to keep the box just the l/s. But they have changed that last summer._

 
Here in Canada, most department stores are anal about returns on cosmetics. But I found that it also depends on the location. In my town, some counters are ok with it and others are more strict (even though they're the same department store). But whenever I go out of town to Toronto, omg the bitches at those counters will barely let you return a sealed item _with_ a receipt! It's like pulling teeth to get them to accept returns.

The MAC counters that I go to will always mark the B2M items and not give you the box. It's the freestanding stores and pro stores that always give me the box and never mark anything. It says B2M on the receipt, but other than that, you would never know it was a B2M.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2009)

If I were the manager of a boutique or makeup boutique, I would absolutely NOT accept a return after six months of use... sorry, this sounds like ABUSE not use.  If something is damaged, the damage is obvious and noticable after a few days... six months -- out of the question!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 8, 2009)

I think that it also depends A LOT on the MA that is assisting you that day. Some are very nice about it and will do it for you while others may not like to and give you some problems about it. Or down right refuse to do it and make up some weird reason to despite store policy stating otherwise or not mentioning their "reason". It depends on the person really. 

But I think that since they started putting those return stickers on products, returns have been made much easier since they contain information on when the item was purchased and stuff. Last time I was at the MAC counter hanging out and talking to the MA's there, there were quite a few returns and there were no problems at all. Cause they just scan the bar code of the item, and the bar code on the return sticker and the receipt if the person had it with them.

Up until last summer, we didn't get to keep the boxes for our B2M l/s. They would scan it in the register, do a price modify I guess? and change the price from $14 to $0. It doesn't say anything about B2M on the receipt just the item # and the modified price. Then they would marker over the label on the bottom of the l/s and just give it to us. Now they still do all of that and just X out the box and let us keep it all. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *t_doll* 

 
_Here in Canada, most department stores are anal about returns on cosmetics. But I found that it also depends on the location. In my town, some counters are ok with it and others are more strict (even though they're the same department store). But whenever I go out of town to Toronto, omg the bitches at those counters will barely let you return a sealed item with a receipt! It's like pulling teeth to get them to accept returns.

The MAC counters that I go to will always mark the B2M items and not give you the box. It's the freestanding stores and pro stores that always give me the box and never mark anything. It says B2M on the receipt, but other than that, you would never know it was a B2M._


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo415* 

 
_Has anyone ever been denied returning an item to a MAC store? Today I went to return a lipstick a friend bought for me. She is a pro card member, so obviously I can't return it using her receipt. But her and many others told me MAC stores will gladly take back merchandise without receipts. So I walk in the MAC store, very politely tell her that I don't have a receipt, the lipstick was never used, and wanted to exchange for something else. 
She gives me a look, takes the lipstick, opens it up, looks at it, and tells me
"No sorry, you will need a receipt for this. This could be a free lipstick that people get through the back 2 mac program." 
she was totally rude about it and not being helpful at all!! I mean, I really didn't expect this to happen! 
Does MAC stores have a strict return policy compared to counters at the department stores?_

 
Thats company policy, they weren't trying to be rude about it. We we only return it w/o the receipt IF you are in the system and the purchase is there w/in the last 30 days.

If the purchase is not in the system then sorry but you are out of luck.

Also it is a violation of Pro crd policy to buy items for others, your friend can exchange it for you, but you cannot walk in with out proof of purchase and get it exchanged. And yes, because we do have the B2M we have to be extra careful as that is free product, and we lose even more money exchanging something someone got free.

Maybe next time try to make sure what you want when you have your friend buy it, since they wont exchange w/o a receipt.

HTH.

P.S

For ALL pro card purchases, you MUST have the receipt. Because you guys get a discount you HAVE to have it, even though your purchase is in the system, because of the discount you must have it or we wont take it back.

Just throwing this out there for the Pro members. 

I know they've made a few exceptions, but really, I mean you get a discount, just save your receipts, especially since you can deduct this stuff in your taxes if you work in the industry.


----------



## t_doll (Apr 8, 2009)

The return stickers sound like a good idea, but I have yet to see them here in Canada. It would definitely make things easier if you can't hold onto your receipts. But on the other hand, I think it also would result in higher volumes of returns/exchanges, which in turn might drive up retail prices.

As for the B2M, they ring it into the register but the receipt says something like "Recycling program"...or something of that sort, I can't remember exactly. So even though it doesn't state "B2M" exactly on the receipt, you can still tell it was a B2M. 

But back to your topic about your return...I definitely agree with Ruby_Roo who posted below you. If your friend purchased it with her pro discount, she should be the one returning it _with_ the receipt. It's just more honest and less deceiving. It's already a bonus that you were able to get a discount without having a pro membership yourself, so returning it without a receipt is just taking advantage, imo.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I think that it also depends A LOT on the MA that is assisting you that day. Some are very nice about it and will do it for you while others may not like to and give you some problems about it. Or down right refuse to do it and make up some weird reason to despite store policy stating otherwise or not mentioning their "reason". It depends on the person really. 

But I think that since they started putting those return stickers on products, returns have been made much easier since they contain information on when the item was purchased and stuff. Last time I was at the MAC counter hanging out and talking to the MA's there, there were quite a few returns and there were no problems at all. Cause they just scan the bar code of the item, and the bar code on the return sticker and the receipt if the person had it with them.

Up until last summer, we didn't get to keep the boxes for our B2M l/s. They would scan it in the register, do a price modify I guess? and change the price from $14 to $0. It doesn't say anything about B2M on the receipt just the item # and the modified price. Then they would marker over the label on the bottom of the l/s and just give it to us. Now they still do all of that and just X out the box and let us keep it all._


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 8, 2009)

Currently, I have made good friends with many of the m/up artists.  They truly go above and beyond to help me make the right purchases.  I have not had any problems returning a product at all.  The beautiful ladies and gentlemen that currently work at MAC now that I know really want me to be satisfied with the product and give honest feedback to me about products. I value their expertise  & their talents so much.  

I have haven't had to make many returns, but I will always bring the receipt and the box to make the transaction go faster for them.  Also, I will bring back the product promptly.  

I love my MAC m/up artists.  They really are sweethearts.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I agree the one month should be the limit when returning items. 
However, the 182 brush story is an exception.
I've had my 182 for 3 years now and a couple of months ago, it completely started shedding. I mean like chunks of hair coming out. 
And guess what?
My sister's 182 is shedding like crazy as well.

Sorry to say, but that is a problem with the product and it's manufacturing. If someone brought back a brush that looks like my sad and dying 182, than I would gladly take it back, no bill needed.
MAC needs to be aware with manufacturing problems. Especially in the case of brushes, the problems arise months after the product is purchased._

 
3 years though? electrical goods only have 1 year guarante.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes but a brush of that cost, which should last *a lifetime* (i use that expression loosely) shouldn't be falling apart after 3 years. I think a warranty on brushes would be good, but difficult to police because there's no way of detecting when brushes have been abused/not subject to adequate care.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 8, 2009)

Thing is.. Brushes are going to shed, it's what happens... They are made with hair. I don't think ANYTHING will stop a brush from shedding.... Three years is a LONG time, and by that time most brushes get worn out (depending on usage) so a return after that long is just... A no in my mind.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 9, 2009)

Shedding, yes. Clumps of hair, no.

Though I'm saying all this...I'd prob call it a day and buy a new one....but that's more to save myself the trouble rather than feeling like i don't have a right to complain....


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 24, 2009)

If you return an unused product, does it have to be thrown away?  I occasionally buy something after trying it on at the counter, put it aside for a day or two and then look at it again and decide "Yeah, I want to use this" or "No, I wouldn't use this."  Now I feel terrible, if they have to throw it away even if I didn't use it...once or twice I've returned something without even opening the box.  The MAs have always been very nice about it, too.  Usually I do an exchange when I return something though, so maybe that's why they don't mind as much?


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Yes but a brush of that cost, which should last *a lifetime* (i use that expression loosely) shouldn't be falling apart after 3 years. I think a warranty on brushes would be good, but difficult to police because there's no way of detecting when brushes have been abused/not subject to adequate care._

 
MAC and others justify the prices of the brushes by saying it will last you "forever."  Three years doesn't even dent what a makeup lifetime should be for a brush.  I do agree that after three years a store should not have to take back a product, but they should stop making claims about the quality of the brushes (thus justifying the price) if they are not willing to back them up.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_If you return an unused product, does it have to be thrown away?  I occasionally buy something after trying it on at the counter, put it aside for a day or two and then look at it again and decide "Yeah, I want to use this" or "No, I wouldn't use this."  Now I feel terrible, if they have to throw it away even if I didn't use it...once or twice I've returned something without even opening the box.  The MAs have always been very nice about it, too.  Usually I do an exchange when I return something though, so maybe that's why they don't mind as much?_

 
All returns get damaged out, opened or unopened. Returned brushes get made into testers if they're unused.

Now if I ring someone up fpor something and they haven't walked away from me and change their mind, I know for a fact they haven't opened it. In that sitiation I'll return in and put it back on the shelf. But if they've left my sight, it gets damaged out. You can't always tell if its been opened, used, or what its been exposed to.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_MAC and others justify the prices of the brushes by saying it will last you "forever."  Three years doesn't even dent what a makeup lifetime should be for a brush.  I do agree that after three years a store should not have to take back a product, but they should stop making claims about the quality of the brushes (thus justifying the price) if they are not willing to back them up._

 
At my counter we never use the word "forever" when talking about brushes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we say "as long as you take of your brushes and clean them like you should, you shouldn't have to replace them. I've had my personal brushes for __ number of years and they're still going strong." Sadly mac doesn't tell us what to say when talking about brushes and some people use misleading words.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_All returns get damaged out, opened or unopened. Returned brushes get made into testers if they're unused.

Now if I ring someone up fpor something and they haven't walked away from me and change their mind, I know for a fact they haven't opened it. In that sitiation I'll return in and put it back on the shelf. But if they've left my sight, it gets damaged out. You can't always tell if its been opened, used, or what its been exposed to._

 
Thanks for answering me!  Though now I feel bad...


----------



## unbelizable (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't work for MAC (wish I did), but it helps when a customer smiles and is polite because (I don't know if this is the same for other countries), in the UK, a store doesn't HAVE to return anything, it is at the store's discression/courtesy etc (or however you spell that), so I HATE IT when customers come in, kicking up a fuss and claiming 'customer's rights', actually you don't HAVE the right to return anything, it is at the store's discression, learn the law! Be polite, smile and we will return it with a smile, after offering an exchange of course! Kick up a fuss and we won't be happy! 

At my store we have a 14day refund policy, it used to be 28 days but because of the credit crunch/recession etc it was changed to 14 days to try and keep profit in the store. Did that make sense? I'm rubbish at explaining what I'm thinking haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I also hate it when people come in after 28days trying to return an item, sorry can't do it, we can offer you an exchange but can't return.

What I DO hate, is when people bring back items from other House of Fraser stores and return it at my counter.. Obviously I still smile but it goes AGAINST my counter's sales, we had one lady who had shopped in London, House of Fraser and returned it at my counter (in Manchester), she returned over a £100 worth of items and I couldn't help thinking, "OMG, I have to work EXTRA hard now to pull back that £100 that the counter has lost".

Hmm. I personally hate returning any of my items I have bought.. Just because I know how frustrating returns can be, and the fact we have to throw the lovely products away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, if you smile it really does go a long way.. we've been stood up for 9 hours in bright lights and air conditioning/heating.. it's a hard job! 

Rant over


----------



## Iffath (Apr 27, 2009)

I personally dislike returning things to any store. I think maybe it is genetic or my own personal laziness. 
My daddy does not like to make returns either. If we purchase something we dislike, we just live with it or if necessary, donate it. 
This helps us think twice about making purchases on impulse or whim.  I am proud to say I have never returned any of my MAC purchase products. Yay!


----------



## -.LadyKay* (Apr 27, 2009)

My mom would always buy things and return them and the manager of that store told me how they really don't like having to throw things out. But then again, my mom returns things ALL THE TIME and I would probably have been slightly annoyed too.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a huge environmental enthusiast and ecology science follower in college now. It makes my heart ache when all that plastic and product is being wasted when there's nothing wrong with it. 

I always make it clear that I don't like being pressured to buy things when I'm contemplating getting something and the associates respect that. What I buy, I keep. If it was a bad choice financially, I just don't buy anything new that I don't absolutely need for the next couple of months.

I think the return/exchange policy should be more strict.


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 28, 2009)

MAC stores say that they require a receipt or you must be in the system and the item must be tracked under your name. But there has to be a way around it bc not to long ago, I purchased something at a MAC store out of town and lost my receipt. I took it to the store by me and they couldn't find it under me name. I have a looonnnggg last name so I figured that when I was out of town, they screwed up my name so the MA let me exchange it. I think its just a matter of how strict the store is. Some people just take advantage of return policies and I'm sure it gets really annoying after awhile! Although, I'm not saying that the case with any of us. Just sharing an experience =]


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_I have to admit that I really don't approve of you returning a brush after SIX MONTHS?!?!?!?! Holy crap, that reminds me of when I worked at a purse store.. A lady used her Guess purse for 8 months, came back with her receipt and the buckle SLIGHTLY tarnished.. barely noticable, and demanded her money back (about 120$) umm excuse me lady.. You used that for over half a year... 1) tarnishing is GONNA happen, its what buckles do... 2) Our return policy states that no returns are accepted after 2 months (if damages are done 2 months or later, its from regular use..)

I mean, if you returned your brush maybe a month after buying it, sure.. But half a year??? Umm.._

 
The thing shed like crazy from the beginning.  I expected it to stop with some use and washing.  Since it is such a dense brush, I really thought that it would eventually stop shedding.  It didn't.  My cheaper kabukis didn't shed like that one.  I really think that the one I got was defective.  

In my case, I don't think that it's better to have returned it a week or two after I got it, since shedding may have been on par with a new brush (loose bristles that didn't get glued in), and that with use it would have stopped.  This has happened to me with brushes before...a little shedding at first, but then nothing after a couple of washings.  

I wanted to make sure I had a lemon before I returned it and they trashed it.  And I didn't return it for money back, I EXCHANGED it for a non-defective brush.  

I don't regret exchanging the brush after such a long time.  I'm sorry, but a $50+ kabuki should not shed all over my face every time I use it!


----------



## tepa1974 (May 4, 2009)

The only gripe I have is when the MUA asks, "AAhhh, why are you returning this?  It's beautiful/wonderful/rare, etc."  It makes me feel like I have to justify why I don't like something.


----------



## erine1881 (May 5, 2009)

this morning i had a girl come in to return makeup that she bought as her $50 purchase requirement.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  $119!  now this pisses me off!  so for our noon reading, after my sales, we were -$10.  

needless to say we will now be marking receipts and boxes for appt. purchases to show it can't be returned.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

I had to return a bunch of makeup i had just bought awhile back so we could get our car fixed.. we were like $100 short and it was the only option at the time.  I felt bad for the ma that helped me b/c i knew it would make her sales drop, she was really nice and helpful,  but at the same time the car was a major necessity..spending nearly a grand on that sucked!  but they were nice about it and i'd paid in cash, so there was no way to "track" me.  Serial returners on the other hand...not cool to use until your bored then take it back, that is like stealing basically.  If i don't like something THAT much like a foundation broke me out horribly or something that gives a bad reaction, then i'll take back so maybe they can note it with mac and improve their formula.  If i'm not digging the color, i just sell it to someone on here that wants it, so it won't be trashed.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_MAC stores say that they require a receipt or you must be in the system and the item must be tracked under your name. But there has to be a way around it bc not to long ago, I purchased something at a MAC store out of town and lost my receipt. I took it to the store by me and they couldn't find it under me name. I have a looonnnggg last name so I figured that when I was out of town, they screwed up my name so the MA let me exchange it. I think its just a matter of how strict the store is. Some people just take advantage of return policies and I'm sure it gets really annoying after awhile! Although, I'm not saying that the case with any of us. Just sharing an experience =]_

 
If you buy from a mac in macy's here, they put a barcode on the box when you buy it and you can return it up to 6 months later without the receipt, you just need the box.  It's both good and bad, as the barcode has the ma that sold it, but you don't have to worry about digging through receipts.   This works out okay for me because i have a ton of receipts, bills, financial info that needs to be kept anyways. Saving a box is alot easier to keep track of and if you resell it to someone just take the barcode off so they can't return it.  I find it easier to resell an item if its still in the box, regardless of usage, which i always tell the buyer anyways.

I haven't ever had them take my information down at a mac store though.  I kinda wish they would so maybe i'd get a postcard in the mail or something!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

They write b2m on lippies you get with the program so those can't be returned or exchanged.  That's fair to me, especially since you had the chance to pick out and try any one that is permanent.  
What annoys me here is you can only do one back 2 mac per purchase.  Once i spent over 2 bills and was hoping to cash in 12 empties for 2 lipsticks and they wouldn't do it. Actually were rude about it, thats probably the rudest experience i've ever had there...all for not knowing a store policy. :/  So i'm slower to depot now.


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 5, 2009)

^^ Which store did you go to here? I've never had that problem in this area??


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_^^ Which store did you go to here? I've never had that problem in this area??_

 
The one in the Woodlands mall macy's and at Memorial city mall macy's.


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 5, 2009)

Really! The Woodlands is my regular counter, and they never hassle me-do you remember who you dealt with?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Really! The Woodlands is my regular counter, and they never hassle me-do you remember who you dealt with?_

 
No i honestly can't remember but, i'm sure it wasn't the counter manager(bigger lady, short hair) she's usually nice, but always doing someone's makeup.   I asked at memorial city without having any empties what their policy was and it was the same, only 6 (set)per purchase.  I've seen the same girls there for years now, it must be a good counter with a low turnover, i prefer it too.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_No i honestly can't remember but, i'm sure it wasn't the counter manager(bigger lady, short hair) she's usually nice, but always doing someone's makeup. I asked at memorial city without having any empties what their policy was and it was the same, only 6 (set)per purchase. I've seen the same girls there for years now, it must be a good counter with a low turnover, i prefer it too._

 
Wow that sucks!!  I B2B'd 24 empties with no purchase and the girl was nice as anything as she gave me the 4 freebies!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Wow that sucks!!  I B2B'd 24 empties with no purchase and the girl was nice as anything as she gave me the 4 freebies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
before i moved to a different area, it was never an issue, i remember getting 3or 4 lipsticks before.  Then it changed. Now that I think back the policy changed after it stopped being foley's and changed to macy's. I think.  I have to admit i haven't back 2 mac'd anything in 7 or 8 months, i always forget about it. Next time maybe i'll go directly to the mac store, they might have a different policy.


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 5, 2009)

Geez that stinks, I think The Woodlands has one of the best counters in the area (imo) they are always so nice and helpful-unlike some other counters I have visited


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Geez that stinks, I think The Woodlands has one of the best counters in the area (imo) they are always so nice and helpful-unlike some other counters I have visited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They were usually helpful, but i didn't ever see the same people working there and alot of times items that were out of stock weren't pulled off the display.. it made it awkward to have 2 or 3 picks not there when you asked, i think more for the ma than me, but i've not had a bad experience at any counter, except the ma that snapped that i could only return 1 set at a time.  I wasn't rude back, just surprised.  I just prefer the memorial city one.
When i was really young and had 2 mac eyeshadows total i'd get ignored at the mac store in the galleria...i guess they get alot of kids that play in the makeup or something, IDK!  I don't go to the galleria much because of the traffic and walking. or for nordstroms exclusives!


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 5, 2009)

I absolutely detest the Galleria! I really don't care for the Willowbrook location, I have had terrible experiences there-oh well.  I usually stick to The Woodlands since it is so close to my house, or if I'm in the mood for a mini road trip I'll drag the hubby down to Rice Village.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I absolutely detest the Galleria! I really don't care for the Willowbrook location, I have had terrible experiences there-oh well.  I usually stick to The Woodlands since it is so close to my house, or if I'm in the mood for a mini road trip I'll drag the hubby down to Rice Village. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where is Willowbrook Mall? I heard they just filed for bankruptcy!  Rice Village is cool!  i hardly ever go that far east, but it's a great store.  And they always give me a few postcards even if i forget to ask. I got my first 4 pan there, the ma chose the colors, tilt, shroom, contrast and sketch.. sounds weird, but comes out really pretty altogether.


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 5, 2009)

Willowbrook is off 249-The Woodlands is filing bankruptcy as well! Do you live in the Katy area? I like that part of town but hardly ever go that way.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Willowbrook is off 249-The Woodlands is filing bankruptcy as well! Do you live in the Katy area? I like that part of town but hardly ever go that way._

 
Really The Woodlands too! That is too bad, it's one of the nicer malls, i'm surprised it wasn't Greenspoint mall instead, yuck! looking into it more so are these malls.. Baybrook, Deerbrook, and  First Colony.  
I live off of highway 6, almost to katy, i went to high school there 10 years ago! wow, its been awhile, lol.  I don't live very far from the new cco either. Did you know that memorial city mall has a Lush now in macy's?  I lived in Conroe for 2 years then came back out here for my daughters school so i'm out of the houston loop.
249- I don't think i've been out that way.


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 5, 2009)

Conroe! LOL I'm from New Waverly originally-about 20 min north


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Conroe! LOL I'm from New Waverly originally-about 20 min north_

 
I'll P.M. you so as not to destroy the thread with our chit chat,lol.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 15, 2009)

Ugh.. I thought it would never happen to me but it did.. I really wanted a plushglass from MAC and I loooveeeddd the one colour I found (forgot name)... But when I got home.. It was the wrong one... And on top of that, I already own the one they gave me!! UGH I'm not going to return it though, considering it'll be thrown out.  I'm so mad.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 15, 2009)

I recently got a VG II lipstick from MAC and it was foul smelling....Yep returned it because it needed to be trashed........I wouldn't even wish that tube of funk on anyone .


----------



## kimberleigh13 (May 15, 2009)

It's my first post! 

Just wanted to throw in my .02 here.  

Let me preface this by saying I always research my products before I ever think of buying anything. Now, I have bought things on impulse before (not very often, especially since I am more budget concious nowadays) and if I absolutely hate it, I will return it. I think if stores started implementing a no return policy, I definitely would be buying less. I think most of us would probably be surprised at how much a MAC lipstick or eyeshadow costs before mark-up, so in theory a return may not do as much damage as one would think.  However, those that abuse the policy or buy $400 of make-up and then return it all after using the majority of the product is not cool.  

Also, a lot of people mentioned about swatching the item in the store and putting it on your eye or lip. Sometimes even if I am wearing the product, it can look great in the store and then you get home in a different kind of light and the product looks horrible. 

I guess I feel like I try and make an informed purchase as much as possible but sometimes once I wear it (lip, eye, cheek) for the day it just doesn't live up to what I hoped, I really don't want to hold onto it just for the sake of not returning it.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_The thing shed like crazy from the beginning.  I expected it to stop with some use and washing.  Since it is such a dense brush, I really thought that it would eventually stop shedding.  It didn't.  My cheaper kabukis didn't shed like that one.  I really think that the one I got was defective.  

In my case, I don't think that it's better to have returned it a week or two after I got it, since shedding may have been on par with a new brush (loose bristles that didn't get glued in), and that with use it would have stopped.  This has happened to me with brushes before...a little shedding at first, but then nothing after a couple of washings.  

I wanted to make sure I had a lemon before I returned it and they trashed it.  And I didn't return it for money back, I EXCHANGED it for a non-defective brush.  

I don't regret exchanging the brush after such a long time.  I'm sorry, but a $50+ kabuki should not shed all over my face every time I use it!_

 
I agree about the brushes not shedding like crazy and coming out in clumps.  That sounds like a defect and should be returned.  I have been buying MAC brushes since 2000 and they are all still in great condition except one that I think came from a bad batch(It is a 187SE).  It does not shed anymore but it looks raggy compared to my other 187SE and my 188.  Sometimes especially if you don't use it everyday then how will you know if it is bad until you use it.  Unless you test the 1st week you get something.  Just my opinion.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (May 15, 2009)

Also I never had to return makeup anywhere except a Rimmel eye glistener because it broke me out. I believe in testing in the store before purchasing. I may check it out 2-3 times before buying. I always test foundations before buying. I only buy foundation from MAC or think of MUFE also if I can get a sample or test in store and then check lighting outside before purchasing. I do agree that people should not return when they get a makeover. I have heard some friends talk about doing this and I feel that if you can't afford a makeover or the makeup then do your own makeup at home, etc(don't try to scam). There are testers in the store and the MUAs are happy to assist with finding the colors we may like and assisting with testing them on us. Even if I order online and I am iffy on the color, I test in the store 1st. I don't buy alot of drugsore makeup because I can't test. I love Sephora, MAC, Macy's, Nordstrom, etc. because I can test until I am blue in the face and then take home what works for me. Also I did want to return my 187SE, but talked to the manager and found out some things that helped. I ask alot of questions before I buy, so I don't return things also. I understand there are exceptions like if it smells foul, etc, but to return because you don't like the color(when you could have tested in the store). All the freestanding stores and counters I test and purchase from do sanitize the testers before use. I just think if we test more and return less then the prices will not rise as fast and we will get more for our money.


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

I didn't even know that you could return used product. I'm one of these "look at, test, read reviews, look at swatches" before I buy kind of buyers so I very rarely make a bad purchase. 

If it turned out I was allergic to something I wouldn't even think of taking it back. 

I've worked in retail so I know that any returns have to be thrown away, even if it is still sealed, etc incase you have tampered with the product. 

It's a shame that people abuse the systems though, they really do push prices up for everyone else!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay, I bought Stud eyebrow pencil back when I dyed my hair black, and just found it in my "empty boxes from MAC" bag while cleaning. It's BNIB and I still have the receipt but I bought it MONTHS ago so I am well outside the 30 day return policy. I have no friends or family who would use it, and I'm back to blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ANY chance they'll take it back?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Okay, I bought Stud eyebrow pencil back when I dyed my hair black, and just found it in my "empty boxes from MAC" bag while cleaning. It's BNIB and I still have the receipt but I bought it MONTHS ago so I am well outside the 30 day return policy. I have no friends or family who would use it, and I'm back to blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ANY chance they'll take it back?_

 
if its past the 30 days, you're outta luck.

sell it in the CB.


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

I know the items are expensive to make and such, but with any other product, if it just doesnt work for you over some time you have the right to return it. You can test the color and such, but you never know how your skin will react to it after long time use.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 17, 2009)

It drives me insane when people buy items just to get a "free make-over" then return them after their events. Especially when the MUA has spent an hour or more of their time with you (time they spent when they could have been helping someone who wasn't going to scam them). Do people really go into a store and know that they are planing on doing this? I just don't understand how someone could not see that it is wrong, mean, and rude as hell.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 17, 2009)

^ Yeah and the shitty part about it is, that if the MA who did your makeover, also rung you up - once those products are returned, it takes away from their numbers!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_It drives me insane when people buy items just to get a "free make-over" then return them after their events. Especially when the MUA has spent an hour or more of their time with you (time they spent when they could have been helping someone who wasn't going to scam them). Do people really go into a store and know that they are planing on doing this? I just don't understand how someone could not see that it is wrong, mean, and rude as hell._

 

They don't care...they only think of themselves.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_It drives me insane when people buy items just to get a "free make-over" then return them after their events. Especially when the MUA has spent an hour or more of their time with you (time they spent when they could have been helping someone who wasn't going to scam them). Do people really go into a store and know that they are planing on doing this? I just don't understand how someone could not see that it is wrong, mean, and rude as hell._

 
people suck.


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 18, 2009)

^ a-men


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 18, 2009)

^ that's terrible - I don't see how anyone could do that and not feel bad about it afterwards.


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 24, 2009)

I tried to search, but with a 5 character minimum, it made it hard.

So, on Oct 13th, I placed an order via macpro.com and got Studio Fix Fluid in NC20 (my NC25 MSF Liquid and SS were a bit dark at the moment). My nearest store is ~3 hours away.

Anyways, the more I try SFF, the more I can tell it's too dark and a bit orange for me. Sadly, I pitched the receipt, but still have the box.

Can I print out my order from the online history and/or email and exchange it? FYI, this would be done on Oct 31st and at the St. Louis STORE.

-Thanks!


----------



## Searchin (Nov 8, 2009)

Now I'm feeling like a huge jerk!  I've gone to counters before and have had SA's apply make-up such as eye-shadow, foundation, or a lip look.  Hoping that the look/product will work for me, and to save a return trip to the mall, I have purchased the products used on me.  If the product didn't work out (wrong color/product changes color over the course of the day/lipstick wears off with each sip of water), or I realized I already had a product at home that was very similar to that just purchased, I have always taken stuff back (not referring specifically to a MAC counter, but also other department store makeup counters).  Bear in mind it is unopened and unused and returned within a reasonable time of making the purchase.  I honestly didn't know unopened and unused product was trashed!  OMG, I feel horrible!  Guess I'll won't be exchanging the Spice lip-liner used under the Viva Glam V lipstick for a lighter color even though the dark lip-liner look is currently out of fashion!

Thanks for this very educational thread.  BTW, I've worked retail handling clothing returns.  Yeah, love the explanation that the clothes stink of cigarette smoke simply because they were in the purchaser's car and the deodorant stains happened when the clothes were tried on.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Searchin* 

 
_Now I'm feeling like a huge jerk!  I've gone to counters before and have had SA's apply make-up such as eye-shadow, foundation, or a lip look.  Hoping that the look/product will work for me, and to save a return trip to the mall, I have purchased the products used on me.  If the product didn't work out (wrong color/product changes color over the course of the day/lipstick wears off with each sip of water), or I realized I already had a product at home that was very similar to that just purchased, I have always taken stuff back (not referring specifically to a MAC counter, but also other department store makeup counters).  Bear in mind it is unopened and unused and returned within a reasonable time of making the purchase.  I honestly didn't know unopened and unused product was trashed!  OMG, I feel horrible!  Guess I'll won't be exchanging the Spice lip-liner used under the Viva Glam V lipstick for a lighter color even though the dark lip-liner look is currently out of fashion!

Thanks for this very educational thread.  BTW, I've worked retail handling clothing returns.  Yeah, love the explanation that the clothes stink of cigarette smoke simply because they were in the purchaser's car and the deodorant stains happened when the clothes were tried on._

 
Soothing Beige Lip Condish+Spice Lipliner buffed into lips+VGV Lipstick=Fabulous. Play around with Spice...it's a staple!


----------



## Searchin (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Soothing Beige Lip Condish+Spice Lipliner buffed into lips+VGV Lipstick=Fabulous. Play around with Spice...it's a staple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I keep hearing this is the case with Spice.  Thanks for the info and encouragement!


----------



## onlylindah (Nov 18, 2009)

That's really frustrating that they just throw it away! I always have to return things because the makeup artist gives me the wrong products since I purchase a majority of the collections most of the time. I don't feel too bad because it was solely their fault that they rang me up the wrong products and wasn't careful, but I still feel bad for returning since I don't like to return makeup!


----------



## enfusraye (Nov 19, 2009)

I've never had a problem returning anything whether it be a a MAC counter, store or like a sephora for a different brand. Makeup is expensive!!! If I'm not 100% about a product you better believe I'm going to return/exchange it. Personally, trying something once never gives me a clear view of how I'm going to like a product so I normally spend a week or so with it before I know for sure. I think at this point I've tried four MAC foundations and have returned every single one (other than face and body) just because they didn't work out. MAC still has my money, I've always exchanged the product for something else and when I reached the end of the line I exchanged for eyeshadows. And the ladies at the store are always super nice and understanding about why I'm exchanging.


----------



## PersonneParfait (Dec 4, 2009)

If i was a MAC MA i'd probably only get annoyed if the person used nearly all of the product and decided to return it. Otherwise i wouldn't really care since its not my company.


----------



## blackmetalmist (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I recently got a VG II lipstick from MAC and it was foul smelling....Yep returned it because it needed to be trashed........I wouldn't even wish that tube of funk on anyone ._

 
I bought a VG II and it also smelled. Im gonna be exchanging mine pretty soon. I wonder if this particular lipstick has problems


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

that's so weird that she would throw the eyeshadow away like that... don't they even try to get the empties?  would that be contradictory to their whole bring back empties and be ecological thing?  i can't believe she just tossed it like that!  i always thought they recycled the containers at least!


----------



## smar (Aug 6, 2014)

this is my first ever post..but i HAD to reply! Thats hilarious.. 5$ for a MAC eyeshadow?? OMG..U n Ur mum sound very sweet.. If only right...?  Some of their eyeshadows are hit n miss though..most the ones I have..only a wee 5 in total are AHMAHZING!
  Here in DUBAI, UAE (Middle East) we dont have 'return policies' as well. You can only return it with the receipt, box and unused. So I think most of us out here Swatch/Google the daylight of an item before purchasing it..


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 10, 2014)

I think it's just common sense try it for a week or two didn't work out and still have the receipt, that's fine and understandable. I've done it before. Now if you try to return something that's either several years old or the majority of the product is gone then no that's redic


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 18, 2014)

I return things all the time with no problems but it's almost always because I react to things.  I have a gluten sensitivity as well as other ingredient issues so sometimes there's no telling if I will react or not.  I always explain that to the sa though.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was once told that i need to make sure of my purchases as I returned a limited edition item.  I return a mineral lipstick that came out last summer.  The MAC artist gave me so much attitude when i made the return.


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never had any problems returning anything at my local mac store they're always so sweet and kind


----------



## Thia Winter (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never had issues either, but then my returns are usually due to ingredients sensitivities.  Its hard for someone to be able to give me attitude when I have had a reaction.


----------



## Thia Winter (Jan 1, 2015)

Also I always save the receipts and boxes for anything I buy until I know it will work for me.  Also I decide usually within about a week or two depending on the product.  My reactions are usually fairly immediate.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 3, 2015)

I've always been able to return no problem, most of the time I try swapping it out in a group on Facebook or with a friend, that way I know the product will be used and not just thrown out :3


----------

